# Scale Model Plows



## dieacst

If anyone is interested in seeing pic,s of my scale model custom plows, diecast collection send me an email. [email protected] ROB....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Rob,

If you want, send me your clearest photos and I will resize them and post them on this thread for you.

Ryan


----------



## Idealtim

Yea snowplowfan does a okay job on models to, ya know lol. I would like to see the pics anyways [email protected]


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here you go Rob!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are more.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And more and more.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Last few. Great job on the models. We should start a business!


----------



## jazak

They look sick. Got any more?? You can make pretty good $$$$ doing that. A local guy here make customs model trucks for people. Lots of the big trucking companies get exact replicas of some of there trucks made up. His price start @ $100 and go up.


----------



## DBL

those are really nice

in the second picture of the first post ive never seen the spreader at the front of the hopper on both sides do they still do that?


----------



## jazak

DBL;337566 said:


> those are really nice
> 
> in the second picture of the first post ive never seen the spreader at the front of the hopper on both sides do they still do that?


I think they're 2 different trucks and the one has a spreader on the right and the other on the left side. Thats my best guess.


----------



## streetsurfin'

It appears to be sitting in front of a mirror. I've never seen one spread from the front. Very nice job on the models!


----------



## Plow Chaser

jazak;337565 said:


> They look sick. Got any more?? You can make pretty good $$$$ doing that. A local guy here make customs model trucks for people. Lots of the big trucking companies get exact replicas of some of there trucks made up. His price start @ $100 and go up.


Being a model builder I know that good money can be made, but honestly what you put into it, it will never be made back. I get approached to build models for companies and other snowplow enthusiasts. When you give them a price, they fall over because they feel it's too high. It's simple math.

If it takes me 30 hours to build a 1/25th scale plow and I charge $10 an hour (less than 1/3rd of what I make in real life) there is $300 in labor. You want a certain kind of truck built, well you are talking anywhere from $25 to $100 for a kit. Oh 2 hole buds, 6 spoke rims, heavy treads, different suspensions, front drive axle, tire chains, tack on another $50-$100 in aftermarket parts. Then there is glue, paint, scratchbuilding supplies. Time you are all said and done, easily $500 minimum. I'm sure there are people that would pay that, but not too many would. A lot of guys are looking for something you could pull off the shelf at Wal-Mart, Toys R Us, or your local hobby shop. They do make those, First Gear, Sword Models, Hot Wheels. All good stuff, but nothing really custom or replicating what exists in the real world. Sword Models I will give huge props for the new Oshkosh they have out. But honestly, if you build models for fun, it's just that. You start doing it for money, it's then a job. Jobs are fun, but hobbies are more fun! Just my take on it. Rob, your turn!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Ryan makesan excellent point. I too have friends who used to "build for fun", their talents were observed and then people starting demanding their models. Alot were taken aback by the price of a fully or partially custom scratch-built model. But that's the price of quality. I have, in the past, paid well over $1000 for a custom-built model of a favorite sci-fi subject. Now I don't do that alot, but am willing to when I get the exact subject I want, and a museum-quality build-up.

Rob, Ryan is right. You two should go into buisness. Your work, like Ryans is exquisite!! I would love to see you both produce "modification kits" for the new Sword Oshkosh including plow hitches, plows (Tennco, Wausau, Frink, etc.), wing plow assemblies, spreader bodies, dualie rear wheels, different front wheels, etc. so that one could replicate any real (or imagined) Oshkosh you want. I do, though, understand the effort and cost involved. Many wouldn't be able to afford them, but they would obviously be worth it!

Like Ryan said, a VERY big plus to Sword for the Oshkosh's (see my post in another thread for a review). My fleet arrived and I love them. I would like to modify my yellow ones to look like Logan Airport equipment, and the orange ones like upstate NY units, but both would require changes. While I've got the MassPort decals for the Logan trucks, that's about as far as my modification skills go!! 

Keep up the excellent work you two!

Mike


----------



## JIM SHERRY

Those Sword Oshkosh Plows are nice,post some pics,I would really like to see them.


----------



## starc

dieacst;336574 said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing pic,s of my scale model custom plows, diecast collection send me an email. [email protected] ROB....


just post them so we can all see them....


----------



## carcrz

I actually want to buy a replica of my truck loaded up. Here's my gallery, and a sample pic.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Torwell had and optional front....*



streetsurfin';337647 said:


> It appears to be sitting in front of a mirror. I've never seen one spread from the front. Very nice job on the models!


Hi,
In the real world of spreaders Torwel had a front or rear discharge option for their chassis mount hopper.I will try to find a photo somewhere.


----------



## poncho62

Built this model of this truck that i had a few years ago....built the plow from scratch....


----------



## poncho62

The real truck...


----------



## Dakota2004

Hey Poncho, looks like the old ford needs a set a timbrens....lol...Just playing All those models look great.

TO ANYONE WHO CAN ANSWER THIS..
I would really be interested in making one of my truck, how do you go about it? Is there an actual kit you can buy with the plow or do you need to fabricate your own? i would really like to know more and see more pics

Fran


----------



## poncho62

I fabbed my own, but there are people that make resin plows in 1/25 scale.......I have seen them on ebay


----------



## Plow Chaser

Speaking of Oshkosh models, here's the start of my latest project. Gonna have double wings, sander, 4x4, the whole 9. Just trying to decide if I want to build a V or one way for it. Whatever the case, this is gonna one fun build!


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;337747 said:


> Ryan makesan excellent point. I too have friends who used to "build for fun", their talents were observed and then people starting demanding their models. Alot were taken aback by the price of a fully or partially custom scratch-built model. But that's the price of quality. I have, in the past, paid well over $1000 for a custom-built model of a favorite sci-fi subject. Now I don't do that alot, but am willing to when I get the exact subject I want, and a museum-quality build-up.
> 
> Rob, Ryan is right. You two should go into buisness. Your work, like Ryans is exquisite!! I would love to see you both produce "modification kits" for the new Sword Oshkosh including plow hitches, plows (Tennco, Wausau, Frink, etc.), wing plow assemblies, spreader bodies, dualie rear wheels, different front wheels, etc. so that one could replicate any real (or imagined) Oshkosh you want. I do, though, understand the effort and cost involved. Many wouldn't be able to afford them, but they would obviously be worth it!
> 
> Like Ryan said, a VERY big plus to Sword for the Oshkosh's (see my post in another thread for a review). My fleet arrived and I love them. I would like to modify my yellow ones to look like Logan Airport equipment, and the orange ones like upstate NY units, but both would require changes. While I've got the MassPort decals for the Logan trucks, that's about as far as my modification skills go!!
> 
> Keep up the excellent work you two!
> 
> Mike


Thanks for all the compliments Mike. Doing add ons for the Sword Oshkosh would be awesome. If I could only perfect the art of casting down, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Those trucks are perfect for some retrofitting! How many did you buy anyways? And how do you like them? I'm gonna order mine this week. 1 orange 2 axle, 1 yellow 3 axle. Expensive! A Christmas present to myself, from me!


----------



## jazak

Post some more pics of those models. They look great!!! That OSHKOSH looks like the real thing. Coming along nice. Most take ALOT of time for them to come out as good as they are.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jazak;338017 said:


> Post some more pics of those models. They look great!!! That OSHKOSH looks like the real thing. Coming along nice. Most take ALOT of time for them to come out as good as they are.


Many thanks. I hope to have the Oskhosh done before March. If I can narrow this down to a 50 hour build, it can happen. Tons and tons of scratchbuilding and detailing!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dakota2004;337903 said:


> Hey Poncho, looks like the old ford needs a set a timbrens....lol...Just playing All those models look great.
> 
> TO ANYONE WHO CAN ANSWER THIS..
> I would really be interested in making one of my truck, how do you go about it? Is there an actual kit you can buy with the plow or do you need to fabricate your own? i would really like to know more and see more pics
> 
> Fran


Depends what kind of truck you have. Chances are, you will have to fabricate your own. The only pick up truck type plow I've ever seen in a kit is a generic Myers old school one for the International Scout. You'd have to fab up anything like a new Fisher, Western, Boss, or Blizzard. If you want to do it and need help, let me know, I can help.

Ryan


----------



## streetsurfin'

Have either of you messed with jewelry making? I'm thinking a kiln and centrifuge would be just the ticket for making up you own parts. Fabbed out of wax which can be had in sheet, rod and the like, make a mold in plaster, burn wax cast out in a kiln and replace with metal via a centrifuge.


----------



## Plow Chaser

streetsurfin';338167 said:


> Have either of you messed with jewelry making? I'm thinking a kiln and centrifuge would be just the ticket for making up you own parts. Fabbed out of wax which can be had in sheet, rod and the like, make a mold in plaster, burn wax cast out in a kiln and replace with metal via a centrifuge.


Pewter or resin casting would be the only way to go. Plus your molds would have to be made out of rubber. The wax would deform when casting. I've tried over and over with this mold making/resin casting and I'll tell you, it's costly up front and if you aren't a pro and know all the tricks and methods, you will only be wasting your money. It's cheaper and faster to hand fabricate your parts everytime, unless you are a pro at casting!


----------



## dieacst

Thanks for the compliments on the models, I have more plows being painted as we speak, when I get them back, I will post them..... ROB.......


----------



## dieacst

Starc Lawn Care I,m from St Catharines also. If you want come by and see all the models ROB.....


----------



## starc

Cool, nice to see someone else from St. kitts


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;337995 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments Mike. Doing add ons for the Sword Oshkosh would be awesome. If I could only perfect the art of casting down, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Those trucks are perfect for some retrofitting! How many did you buy anyways? And how do you like them? I'm gonna order mine this week. 1 orange 2 axle, 1 yellow 3 axle. Expensive! A Christmas present to myself, from me!


Ryan, as of today, the fleet strength stands at six; 2 yellow 2-axle, 1 yellow 3-axle, 2 orange 2-axle, 1 orange 3-axle. I know, I know.... I'm an Oshkosh junkie (I may even get more!!!!). I absolutely love this model!! I've waited so damn long for an Oshkosh model like this, I'd buy them all (well, maybe not on my meager public servant salary!). Just a note; if you go to the Sword website (swordmodels.com), it appears the orange units are being produced in much more limited numbers. Not sure if that is because they think the yellow will be more popular, or if they want the orange to be a more "exclusive" model. Either way, snap up those orange ones quick b4 they sell out if you want a pumpkin as opposed (or in addition to) a lemon! I'm seriously hoping these will be a sellout for Chuck Sword, and he'll consider doing more versions, or even other Oshkosh subjects like the MPT or H-Series snow blower.


----------



## jazak

Those OshKosh's are REAL nice!!! He should make some more. Ans some more other trucks. Do you have any more good websites?


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;338309 said:


> Ryan, as of today, the fleet strength stands at six; 2 yellow 2-axle, 1 yellow 3-axle, 2 orange 2-axle, 1 orange 3-axle. I know, I know.... I'm an Oshkosh junkie (I may even get more!!!!). I absolutely love this model!! I've waited so damn long for an Oshkosh model like this, I'd buy them all (well, maybe not on my meager public servant salary!). Just a note; if you go to the Sword website (swordmodels.com), it appears the orange units are being produced in much more limited numbers. Not sure if that is because they think the yellow will be more popular, or if they want the orange to be a more "exclusive" model. Either way, snap up those orange ones quick b4 they sell out if you want a pumpkin as opposed (or in addition to) a lemon! I'm seriously hoping these will be a sellout for Chuck Sword, and he'll consider doing more versions, or even other Oshkosh subjects like the MPT or H-Series snow blower.


I better jump now and get ordering today!! What did you spend, $600!!! Damn!! I've actually got some appointments next week with some highway departments in NY to photograph their older Oshkosh plows. I have the Oshkosh and Walter bug! Every winter the sickness sends me back home to NY to visit family and spend days photographing tons of plows!


----------



## jazak

Make sure to post some pics when you get back.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jazak;338322 said:


> Make sure to post some pics when you get back.


Without a doube, I'll have tons to post. They will be under the DOT/Town/Village/City plows thread.


----------



## dieacst

Starc: What is your phone # or email. ROB.....


----------



## starc

[email protected]


----------



## Plow Chaser

Just orderd 2 Sword Oshkosh P series plows!! Got a 2 axle orange, and 3 axle yellow. Not cheap!


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;338315 said:


> I better jump now and get ordering today!! What did you spend, $600!!! Damn!! I've actually got some appointments next week with some highway departments in NY to photograph their older Oshkosh plows. I have the Oshkosh and Walter bug! Every winter the sickness sends me back home to NY to visit family and spend days photographing tons of plows!


Ryan, get some new Oshkosh's too!! I'm wondering if anyone in your old neck of the woods is running any of the new 2006 P-Series. Regardless, I'd love to see more (lots more!!) of your excellent photos of NY Oshkosh's (oh, yeah, I guess the other types are OK too!!).

For those who may not know the spotting differences, the 2006's no longer have the headlights "faired" into the front fenders like some of the pics Ryan has generously posted, they now have frame mounted (on either side of the lower radiator/grille) combo headlight/turn signal light pods, like those seen mounted on many trucks to the plow hitch. In addition, the cab mounted plow lights are no longer bolted directly into the sheet metal of the roof. Oshkosh now produces the P-Series with a "light bar" (a hollow railing actually) with the mounting points located on either side of the forward cab (below the vent window). This wraps around up and over the roof. The mirrors are mounted on this bar now, and it allows for multiple places to mount plow lights, strobes, LED's, etc. The standard plow lights are the same combo-type now used as headlights. Other than that, the cab is similar to the 2005.


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;338407 said:


> Ryan, get some new Oshkosh's too!! I'm wondering if anyone in your old neck of the woods is running any of the new 2006 P-Series. Regardless, I'd love to see more (lots more!!) of your excellent photos of NY Oshkosh's (oh, yeah, I guess the other types are OK too!!).
> 
> For those who may not know the spotting differences, the 2006's no longer have the headlights "faired" into the front fenders like some of the pics Ryan has generously posted, they now have combo headlight/turn signal light pods, like those seen on many plow frames, mounted to the frame. In addition, the cab mounted plow lights are no longer bolted directly into the sheet metal of the roof. Oshkosh now produces the P-Series with a "light bar" (a hollow railing actually) with the mounting points located on either side of the forward cab (below the vent window). This wraps around up and over the roof. The mirrors are mounted on this bar now, and it allows for multiple places to mount plow lights, strobes, LED's, etc. The standard plow lights are the same combo-type now used as headlights. Other than that, the cab is similar to the 2005.


I'm hoping to find them all. My search is for early to mid 70s Oshkosh's. Particularly for the model I'm building. Found a couple of towns with a few of them!!! I know they have some of the newer trucks as well. But whever they have, lots and lots of photos will be taken and plastered on this site!


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;338410 said:


> I'm hoping to find them all. My search is for early to mid 70s Oshkosh's. Particularly for the model I'm building. Found a couple of towns with a few of them!!! I know they have some of the newer trucks as well. But whever they have, lots and lots of photos will be taken and plastered on this site!


Excellent!! I look forward to all of them!


----------



## oshkosh619

*sword pics*

Here's some pics of the yellow Sword 2-axle Oshkosh for everyone to enjoy...


----------



## oshkosh619

*sword pics*

another pic


----------



## oshkosh619

yet another


----------



## oshkosh619

still more


----------



## oshkosh619

and another still


----------



## oshkosh619

the hits just keep coming...


----------



## oshkosh619

another steps up to bat...


----------



## oshkosh619

more to see...


----------



## starc

Nice, big plow eh'


----------



## oshkosh619

here comes another....


----------



## oshkosh619

almost done...


----------



## oshkosh619

the end... literally!


----------



## Rowski

Kool  :salute: 

Derek


----------



## mcwlandscaping

amazing work guys!!! ide love to buy one!! ide also really like to have one done of my truck!! I can totally understand where the price comes from, and for the quality and attention to detail, it's worth it!!!! Keep the posts comming!


----------



## VAhighwayman

SNOWPLOWFAN;338315 said:


> I better jump now and get ordering today!! What did you spend, $600!!! Damn!! I've actually got some appointments next week with some highway departments in NY to photograph their older Oshkosh plows. I have the Oshkosh and Walter bug! Every winter the sickness sends me back home to NY to visit family and spend days photographing tons of plows!


Nice stuff!! Maybe when you get back home...we can have a cup of coffee or 2 and shoot the S%#T!!..LOL


----------



## streetsurfin'

In the photo in post #48 it looks as if it has rear steer. Is that so?


----------



## dieacst

I believe it is rear steering also. Should be getting my delivery any day.


----------



## Plow Chaser

streetsurfin';338840 said:


> In the photo in post #48 it looks as if it has rear steer. Is that so?


I will go ahead and confirm, that it is so!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here are some more of Rob's models.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And here are 2 more.


----------



## oshkosh619

*For those just not satisfied with yellow...*

Here's some pics I took of one of my orange 4X4 Oshkosh's


----------



## oshkosh619

another orange pic


----------



## oshkosh619

sorry about the quality, the original pics were over 1 mb... they lost alot of clarity in reduction...


----------



## oshkosh619

Gotta love that Oshkosh brand "Brute Force" 22 ' runway plow out front!


----------



## oshkosh619

Gotta love that AllSteer function!


----------



## oshkosh619

More of the orange beast!


----------



## oshkosh619

all the warning lables on the model are legible to the naked eye (with the help of bionic vision!)


----------



## oshkosh619

those intakes you see on the side of the hood behind the butterfly doors are actually photo-etched grilles!


----------



## oshkosh619

a site for the rear-view mirror...


----------



## oshkosh619

down-on perspective...


----------



## oshkosh619

*lemonade..*

for those going through lemon withdrawl, one last pic, this time of a yellow 3 axle (again, sorry for the clarity)


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*CT Plow*

Did you put the CT logos on the door of that plow or did it come that way?


----------



## Plow Chaser

VAhighwayman;338530 said:


> Nice stuff!! Maybe when you get back home...we can have a cup of coffee or 2 and shoot the S%#T!!..LOL


I normally head up to Lewis County for plow hunting, but am going south of the Thruway this time. Found some good spots along Route 20.


----------



## jazak

Those are SIC!!!  :redbounce You should get a trailer made for the OshKosh to pull the backhoes around.


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;339466 said:


> Here's some pics I took of one of my orange 4X4 Oshkosh's


The orange ones definitely stand out more than the yellow. Oshkosh and orange go hand in hand!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Do you buy the trucks as kits and buy the plows and fab up the parts or is it all a kit???? O and btw there AWSOME


----------



## Plow Chaser

02powerstroke;339655 said:


> Do you buy the trucks as kits and buy the plows and fab up the parts or is it all a kit???? O and btw there AWSOME


The Oskosh's are 1/50th scale die cast trucks that come complete just how they are shown.

www.swordmodels.com

I don't have mine in hand yet, but I highly recommend them.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

Too bad you won't see any in action in this area. It's just too warm. Chris


----------



## Plow Chaser

UpstateDzlGuy;339679 said:


> Too bad you won't see any in action in this area. It's just too warm. Chris


Warm weather is perfect for my photo shoots! It means all the trucks are in the garage and the crews will need something to do, pull them out of the garage for me to take photos of!


----------



## oshkosh619

gmcsierra1500;339558 said:


> Did you put the CT logos on the door of that plow or did it come that way?


I had some HO scale railroad decals for the CDOT Connecticut Commuter Rail operation that had the state seals on them. I put them on the trucks for the time being just so the doors wouldn"t look so bare.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

Very true, however seeing them in action is even better. The local town still has a few FWD's and some newer Internationals with power to the front axle and big Cummins. The FWD's are impressive, however the International is as well. Chris


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Well, made my first snow pusher yesterday. I thought it turned out ok for being the first one I ever built. How do you guys form the curviture of the blade, I hade a tough time keeping it smooth. Oh well, learn as you go. Im working on a snowblower for the same skid.


----------



## oshkosh619

Nice job 4X4Farmer!


----------



## Blamby

SNOWPLOWFAN;337535 said:


> And more and more.


were did you get this pic of the cat with the wing?


----------



## dieacst

All those models are custom built from brass and styrene plastic with working parts. If you need my e-mail [email protected]. ROB....


----------



## Blamby

Yeah i know! Thats my buddys. He had it made! That thing is soo sweet! are you the one that made it?


----------



## dieacst

I recently received the new Sword Oshkosh plows. If you are a snowplow freak you must have these in your collection. All I could say is" WOW"..... ROB....


----------



## Plow Chaser

4x4Farmer;341677 said:


> Well, made my first snow pusher yesterday. I thought it turned out ok for being the first one I ever built. How do you guys form the curviture of the blade, I hade a tough time keeping it smooth. Oh well, learn as you go. Im working on a snowblower for the same skid.


That came out great!! Love it!


----------



## Plow Chaser

dieacst;345563 said:


> I recently received the new Sword Oshkosh plows. If you are a snowplow freak you must have these in your collection. All I could say is" WOW"..... ROB....


I too got mine while I was back home in NY for the holidays. They are a must!! Worth every dime.


----------



## oshkosh619

SNOWPLOWFAN;345802 said:


> I too got mine while I was back home in NY for the holidays. They are a must!! Worth every dime.


Welcome home Ryan! I trust it was a profitable holiday (snowplow-wise I mean... little Oshkosh's and a ton of photos, I'll wager!). I got the second Walter book for Christmas (even better than the first, it that's possible!), and tho' it didn't make it in time for the holiday, the FWD book from Iconographics should be arriving any day.


----------



## dieacst

*Heavy Equip Show March 22,23/07*

For all living in and around Toronto Ontario, I will be displaying my diecast collection which consists of construction models and custom snow plows (some are on this forum at the beginning) . The show is March 22&23 at the Convention Center. ROB....." the show has every manufacturer on display"..


----------



## Plow Chaser

While 1/2 of the country is digging out of the snow, I'm sitting in 75 degree weather building plows. Where is the irony?

My latest, Oshkosh double winger. Hand fabricating the entire truck. Only things non scratchbuilt are the cab, wheels and tires, and engine. Most everything else is made from HAND.


----------



## Plow Chaser

And if the Oshkosh wasn't enough, First Gear has put out these awesome 1/34th scale Granite plows. Had to get one! And maybe a few more. The is the Chicago O'hare version. There are a few versions out there, and I'm sure more to come.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Awesome job!*

Nice job on the Oshkosh,love the detail...



SNOWPLOWFAN;372769 said:


> While 1/2 of the country is digging out of the snow, I'm sitting in 75 degree weather building plows. Where is the irony?
> 
> My latest, Oshkosh double winger. Hand fabricating the entire truck. Only things non scratchbuilt are the cab, wheels and tires, and engine. Most everything else is made from HAND.


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;372769 said:


> While 1/2 of the country is digging out of the snow, I'm sitting in 75 degree weather building plows. Where is the irony?
> 
> My latest, Oshkosh double winger. Hand fabricating the entire truck. Only things non scratchbuilt are the cab, wheels and tires, and engine. Most everything else is made from HAND.


Yet another masterpiece in the making from Ryan. Your talent blows me away! Done any modifications on your Sword Oshkosh's yet?


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;375438 said:


> Yet another masterpiece in the making from Ryan. Your talent blows me away! Done any modifications on your Sword Oshkosh's yet?


Big thanks!!  I love building those plows! As for the Swords, I haven't done any mods to it yet. It's almost a too small of a scale for me to work in. I'd hate to ruin a $100 truck by chopping it up. To put wings on it, you'd have to cut the dump box down, remove the boxes on the sides, fab up a rear wing tower. Lots to do for that little truck. I may just build a V plow or roll over someday. Word has it, maybe you even told me, that they are possibly going to offer a blower, sweeper, and other attachments for it.


----------



## mike33087

does anyone know where you can buy the "build it yourself" models... ive looked everywhere and i cannot find trucks, only sports cars... i wanna build some trucks


----------



## Plow Chaser

mike33087;375469 said:


> does anyone know where you can buy the "build it yourself" models... ive looked everywhere and i cannot find trucks, only sports cars... i wanna build some trucks


ruc

Ebay has tons of kits. Some are fairly priced. Most all are in the 1/24-1/25th scale. From Paystars to Louisvilles, it's on there. Might want to check your local hobby shop as well. They are out there, and this a lot still out there. Here are some links to aftermarket companies.

www.kitformservices.com

www.aitruckmodels.com

And for the main place for model trucks www.truckmodeler.com

Hope this helps. Let me know if you need anything else.

Ryan


----------



## plowinzr2

here are my toys the first set is my international RC its got 4 strobes, the plow that comes on and off like a minute mount, angles both ways, goes up and down, and trips. the sander i also made from scratch it has 2 of the strobes on it and im in the process of getting it to function. i have plowed with it. ive got another post with all my others


----------



## plowinzr2

ok this one will probably be second so check out my first post right above these are the rest of my plows i made. ive got a dodge ram with a minute mount "fisher" plow, then ive got what used to be a tow truck but i changed it to a flat bed and made a sander and plow. next ive got an old tonka dump that was painted, lifted, then i made a minute mount type plow and sander, and last but not least is a tahoe with another minute mount type plow let me kno what u think


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I want that international. It is saweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!

Ryan


----------



## Oshkosh

*Nice!*

You've got a nice collection going there.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher

Awesome fleet! I'd love to see a CXT with a plow in real life.


----------



## mike33087

*????*

could you be a little more detailed on what to search for like on ebay... all im finding is older model trucks i wanna get some newer ones 99 + .... thanks


----------



## Newdude

plowinzr2;375800 said:


> ok this one will probably be second so check out my first post right above these are the rest of my plows i made. ive got a dodge ram with a minute mount "fisher" plow, then ive got what used to be a tow truck but i changed it to a flat bed and made a sander and plow. next ive got an old tonka dump that was painted, lifted, then i made a minute mount type plow and sander, and last but not least is a tahoe with another minute mount type plow let me kno what u think


HOW DID YOU MAKE/GET THOSE???


----------



## Plow Chaser

mike33087;376383 said:


> could you be a little more detailed on what to search for like on ebay... all im finding is older model trucks i wanna get some newer ones 99 + .... thanks


That's really all there is. In the 1/24-25th scale. Just the older trucks from the 70s and 80s. The newer trucks are conversions. The only new stuff you will find is chicken haulers and OTR stuff. But real trucks to make plows are out there, just have to give them updates to make them look new.


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Winter may be ending...*

But model plows are still rolling.

Here's an update on the Oshkosh plow I've been slowly working on. I got the dump box all done tonight and will continue on with hours of fabricating the plow and plow frames. Just contemplating whether to make a V plow for it or a one way.


----------



## oshkosh619

*Winter might be over...*



Plow Chaser;386236 said:


> But model plows are still rolling.
> 
> Here's an update on the Oshkosh plow I've been slowly working on. I got the dump box all done tonight and will continue on with hours of fabricating the plow and plow frames. Just contemplating whether to make a V plow for it or a one way.


And *Oshkosh's * roll on *forever*

Let me just say two words about your model..... *IN* *CREDIBLE*!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

It's a V!!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Plow Chaser;372770 said:


> And if the Oshkosh wasn't enough, First Gear has put out these awesome 1/34th scale Granite plows. Had to get one! And maybe a few more. The is the Chicago O'hare version. There are a few versions out there, and I'm sure more to come.


That Mack is sweet looking. That fleet shot is cool too!!!


----------



## oshkosh619

*DHS does more Oshkosh's!!!*

Well, winter is fast approaching, time to get the scale snowfighting fleet ready. In response to the requests for more scale snow clearance equipment, DHS Diecast, the parent company of Sword Models, producers of the beautiful 1/50 Oshkosh P Series released last year, are doing it again.

According to their website (dhsdiecast.com) they will be releasing the several new Oshkosh models in 2/08. These include the Oshkosh H Series snowblower/plow, an Oshkosh MB2600 dedicated broom truck, an Oshkosh/Sweepster dedicated broom truck (not sure what exactly those last two are based on, possibly the H Series chassis?) and individual broom/sweeper heads (I guess in case you want to make one of your P Series trucks into a sweeper). The H Series is available in both Oshkosh Yellow and Orange. No details on the MB2600 or Sweepsters colors, nor any preproduction phots up yet.

I can't wait. I look forward to adding to my scale airport snowfighting fleet with at least one blower unit and one broom truck. I'll try to keep everyone posted.

Mike


----------



## lakeeffect

oshkosh619;408214 said:


> Well, winter is fast approaching, time to get the scale snowfighting fleet ready. In response to the requests for more scale snow clearance equipment, DHS Diecast, the parent company of Sword Models, producers of the beautiful 1/50 Oshkosh P Series released last year, are doing it again.
> 
> According to their website (dhsdiecast.com) they will be releasing the several new Oshkosh models in 2/08. These include the Oshkosh H Series snowblower/plow, an Oshkosh MB2600 dedicated broom truck, an Oshkosh/Sweepster dedicated broom truck (not sure what exactly those last two are based on, possibly the H Series chassis?) and individual broom/sweeper heads (I guess in case you want to make one of your P Series trucks into a sweeper). The H Series is available in both Oshkosh Yellow and Orange. No details on the MB2600 or Sweepsters colors, nor any preproduction phots up yet.
> 
> I can't wait. I look forward to adding to my scale airport snowfighting fleet with at least one blower unit and one broom truck. I'll try to keep everyone posted.
> 
> Mike


Now if they would just come out with a V plow and double wings.


----------



## oshkosh619

lakeeffect;408220 said:


> Now if they would just come out with a V plow and double wings.


Amen to that.... and a sander body, either frame-mounted or drop-in for the P-Series...


----------



## oshkosh619

*H-Series diecast*

OK, as promised, here's an update;

The TWH/Sword H-Series can be seen on DHS Diecast's website in their discussion forums section. In the "General Discussion" forum, there's a thread around 9/17/07 that discusses pictures from the recent IMCATS show. There is a large section on DHS that includes pics of the H-Series blowers and brooms. They look spectacular! In addition to the high speed blower truck, there are 2 different type broom trucks available mounted on the H-Series chassis; a Sweepster-built unit, and an Oshkosh-built broom.

It looks like the blowers are available in both colors. The brooms posted were in yellow only, so I'm not sure they'll be available in orange (but the P-Series was available in both, so I'd assume the brooms will be too). The detail looks second to none, with all the great attention to specifics they showed on their P-Series models. Looks like the engine covers are hinged to open for the CAT C-13 prime mover engines, there's All-Wheel- Steering and the blower/broom heads appear to be movable with fine hydralic line detail, blades, brush bristles, etc.

The H-Series can be used as a plow, blower or broom, with interchangable implements in real life, using the same DIN "No-Hands" Oshkosh proprietary hitch that appeared on the P-Series models. With that in mind, it wouldn't surprise me if you can also mount the existing Oshkosh Brute Force runway plow on the H-Series model too. The plow itself is available sperately from Sword Models. Who knows? A plow might even be included with the blower or broom models (at $129.95 each, interchangability would be sweet, and DHS's description of the model shows it as a "Plow/Blower").

According to DHS, these models should become available in 2/08. They were right on with the delivery date of their P-Series, so, hopefully, the next line of Oshkosh snowfighters will be on time too. I can't wait! Now, to go along with my current Oshkosh P-Series fleet, should I get 2 blowers and one broom, or two brooms (a Sweepster AND an Oshkosh) and one blower, or three blowers, or......... my poor Mastercard is going to get a workout in February! payup


----------



## dieacst

*New Oshkosh*

The pre production of the Oshkosh models were at the IMCATS show. I did attend the show and saw them, All I could say is" WOW" the detail on these pieces are amazing.They will be released in Feb 08. The colour combo is orange and yellow... ROB...


----------



## ServiceOnSite

i know most of you do this as a hobby. i can only say i wish i had the time,talent, and patience to do this. i have a small fleet of trucks that i would love to have as models. if anyone is interested in doing a few trucks for money please email me or pm me. truck are: 06 gmc black crew cab short box boss v blade, 66 gmc 6500 dump, 92 chevy short box and cab 7.5 western and 85 chevy 3500 dump. those are the only ones id be interested in having as models. thanks again.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I can't wait to get this on in my hands. Most dealers say mid October. We are there and I need one!


----------



## Plow Boss

Plow Chaser;414975 said:


> I can't wait to get this on in my hands. Most dealers say mid October. We are there and I need one!


Who is making that and in what scale?
Thanks


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;414982 said:


> Who is making that and in what scale?
> Thanks


First Gear is making them and they are in 1/34th scale. A number of places are selling them.

www.royfergusonsales.com
www.midwestreplicas.com
www.dhsdiecast.com

There's also Ebay for a lot of the discontinued plows as well.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

For those models, espically some of the older ones, you can find many good ones in mint condition at swap meets. I go the the spring and fall at Englishtown raceway park and I try to get up to Carlise at least once a year. The collectors selling off old stuff have awsome models for sale!


----------



## WingPlow

i checked 3000toys last night and they said the Colo paystar still isnt availible for shipping

so i couldnt check the site without buying at least one thing lol, so theres a grader with a vee and a wing on its way


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;415343 said:


> i checked 3000toys last night and they said the Colo paystar still isnt availible for shipping
> 
> so i couldnt check the site without buying at least one thing lol, so theres a grader with a vee and a wing on its way


I got the grader with V and wing. The Airport Services bright green one. Great model. There is so much good diecast coming out aside from the plows. First Gear has some amazing construction equipment coming out. Their Allis Chalmers dozer that is due out in December is unreal. Along with the S-series lowboy. It's going to be an expensive Christmas for myself!


----------



## iceyman

hey j&r next time your in e -town stop by my luncheonette for a bite to eat then try some of my homemade ice cream. haha the swap meet is great espc since its 2 mins from my house.


----------



## Plow Chaser

This is still one of my favs.


----------



## WingPlow

i almost picked that one up at a truck show in CT last summer
the mack LJ 10 wheeler with a plow won out and i if i can..i'll throw a pic of it up later


----------



## Plow Chaser

Though it's not a snowplow, here's the one I'm really waiting for. By far the best dozer First Gear has ever made.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Finally, after 6 months I've been able to work on my Oshkosh plow. It's got wings now!!


----------



## J29

Looking good Ryan, keep those pics coming. J.


----------



## dieacst

Very nice Ryan, cannot wait to see the finished product ROB>>>>


----------



## oshkosh619

As always Ryan, a true work of art in the making! BTW, it's nice to see ya on the DHS board.... need more plow nuts and Oshkosh lovers over there... those guys need to know there's more than excavators in life! LOL


----------



## Plow Chaser

oshkosh619;430817 said:


> As always Ryan, a true work of art in the making! BTW, it's nice to see ya on the DHS board.... need more plow nuts and Oshkosh lovers over there... those guys need to know there's more than excavators in life! LOL


I've been on a diecast kick lately so I decided to join DHS. We will show the dirt boys that the snow is good too!

Thanks for all the compliments on the Oshkosh plow. Many hours going into that truck. Many more to go!


----------



## ServiceOnSite

i know most of you do this as a hobby. i can only say i wish i had the time,talent, and patience to do this. i have a small fleet of trucks that i would love to have as models. if anyone is interested in doing a few trucks for money please email me or pm me. truck are: 06 gmc black crew cab short box boss v blade, 66 gmc 6500 dump, 92 chevy short box and cab 7.5 western and 85 chevy 3500 dump. those are the only ones id be interested in having as models. thanks again


----------



## Plow Chaser

ServiceOnSite;447479 said:


> i know most of you do this as a hobby. i can only say i wish i had the time,talent, and patience to do this. i have a small fleet of trucks that i would love to have as models. if anyone is interested in doing a few trucks for money please email me or pm me. truck are: 06 gmc black crew cab short box boss v blade, 66 gmc 6500 dump, 92 chevy short box and cab 7.5 western and 85 chevy 3500 dump. those are the only ones id be interested in having as models. thanks again


Sure talent is part of building, but a huge component of it is trial and error, and mostly time. Anyone can make these plow models, it just takes studying the plows and knowing how they are made in real life and then applying it to the scale and material you are making it in.

The trucks you request would be the hardest part to do. It all depends on the scale you want, the detail you want, and how far off of a year you'd be willing to compromise with. To find an 06 GMC crew cab may be hard to find, along with the 66 dump. But with some kitbashing and deep searching, I'm sure it can be done.

I've attempted to build for others, but when the saw what I wanted, they ran. It's not cheap. Biggest factor, TIME! If it takes me say 20 hours to build a complete truck (It took me 8 hours alone just to build the V plow from scratch for the Oshkosh I'm doing) and multiply it by $15 an hour, you are starting at $300. No one is going to pay $300 for a small model unless you are the tycoon of a major company and have $300 to blow. I had a company approach me about building 4 plows for their them. Not pickups, the big DOT plows I build. I gave them a price of $800 each. I never heard back.

I'll be willing to help in anyway I can.


----------



## WingPlow

wow, that oshkosh is amazing, i cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## snowman91

where do they sell plow truck models or replicas with plows?


----------



## granitefan713

I get mine from Midwest Replicas (www.midwestreplicas.com) or the "Mack Corporate" ones from the local Mack dealer. I've posted pics below.


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowman91;447947 said:


> where do they sell plow truck models or replicas with plows?


First Gear makes Mack Granites and R models, along with a new International Paystar in 1/34th scale. They also have 1/64th scale plows as well.

www.firstgearonline.com
www.dhsdiecast.com
www.toytalkreplicas.com

Sword Models makes the incredible 1/50th scale Oshkosh with airport blade.

www.swordmodels.com

As for model plows for pickups, very hard to find. I have an aftermarket kit for a Fisher plow and an older Meyers plow. I doubt anyone even carries those anymore. There's quite a bit out there, you just have to search high and low for it!


----------



## granitefan713

The 4 small ones are 1/64th scale, all others are 1/34th.
All are made by First Gear
The orange International 5500i shown on the previous page will be arriving at my house on Monday


----------



## granitefan713

I think First Gear makes the best models. I hope they make some new Granite MP series plow trucks. I have some mixers, and they just released a tri axle dump.


----------



## Plow Chaser

granitefan713;448111 said:


> The 4 small ones are 1/64th scale, all others are 1/34th.
> All are made by First Gear
> The orange International 5500i shown on the previous page will be arriving at my house on Monday


You will love the IH 5500. I just wish they made the plow a little more accurate on the Granite/Paystar. Never the less, it's a plow for us!


----------



## granitefan713

Great to hear. I been waiting since August for it.

Btw, why are the plows inaccurate? Granted I haven't been around too many DOT plows but I'm not sure whats wrong.


----------



## Plow Chaser

granitefan713;448442 said:


> Great to hear. I been waiting since August for it.
> 
> Btw, why are the plows inaccurate? Granted I haven't been around too many DOT plows but I'm not sure whats wrong.


That type of plow (supposed to be a Bonnell) I've only seen in Oregon. They should have just made a true reversible plow on it. Not a one way funnel that reverses. I was just in Colorado and visited their DOT yards and not a single one of their trucks had one like the one First Gear puts on their models. Granted they have to mass produce these things and make the "one to fit all." Still, a plow is better than no plow! I may make my own to fit the front of the trucks.


----------



## granitefan713

Plow Chaser;448533 said:


> That type of plow (supposed to be a Bonnell) I've only seen in Oregon. They should have just made a true reversible plow on it. Not a one way funnel that reverses. I was just in Colorado and visited their DOT yards and not a single one of their trucks had one like the one First Gear puts on their models. Granted they have to mass produce these things and make the "one to fit all." Still, a plow is better than no plow! I may make my own to fit the front of the trucks.


AHH, I gottcha now.

Penndot uses all types of plows, but now that you mention it, I've never seen the "First Gear Style" on any Penndot trucks. Penndot uses mainly one-ways, followed by standard reversibles, and reversible V-style plows (I'm not sure of their proper name).


----------



## Newdude

nice. I have a question. Do all the parts on the first gear trucks move??


----------



## Plow Chaser

Plow Boss;414982 said:


> Who is making that and in what scale?
> Thanks


First Gear is making them and they are 1/34th scale. Really good piece.


----------



## granitefan713

Newdude;449825 said:


> nice. I have a question. Do all the parts on the first gear trucks move??


It depends, if they are 1/64th or 1/50th scale, they have the follwing features:
1. Opening hood
2. Opening doors
3. Free rolling wheels
4. Raise and lower dump box (If equipped)
5. Steer tires that "steer"

If they are 1/34th scale, the have:
1. Opening hood
2. Free rolling wheels
3. Raise and lower dump box (If equipped)
4. Rasie, lower, and angle plow (If equipped)


----------



## granitefan713

Well, here are some shots of my new Colorado DOT International Paystar 5500i. I am quite impressed with this as Plow Chaser said I would be.


----------



## Plow Chaser

granitefan713;455113 said:


> Well, here are some shots of my new Colorado DOT International Paystar 5500i. I am quite impressed with this as Plow Chaser said I would be.


Sweet, you got it. Really great model. First Gear is just doing one great model after another!


----------



## 2500hdFisher

I love first gear trucks i have 3 mack R's penn dot markaty stone and allied aggregate. and the rabine paving granite.I was wondering if anyone had adapted a tow hitch or something i could use to tow a small trailer that has a ring for a hitch i have some bob cat models that look cool behind it.


----------



## bgjj

Plow Chaser what materials and where to get them for making your plows I have been wanting to make one up for my diecast truck.


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*Awesome Scale Models*

WOW! What a lot of detail into these models. I especially find the Mack with the Hopper type sander, one way plow and side wing really well detailed.

Anyone know where i can get a L9000 tandem model to try and build one of these myself. I'm really impressed with all of the models.

MR.PLOW


----------



## WingPlow

AMT used to have a plastic model kit of a ford 9000 ten wheeler with a plow and sander years back, check ebay there might be a few left around


----------



## Plow Chaser

bgjj;456934 said:


> Plow Chaser what materials and where to get them for making your plows I have been wanting to make one up for my diecast truck.


For the 1/25th scale trucks I build, I make them out of 99% plastic. I use some brass and aluminum parts for various areas, but the plows and wings are made out of plastic. I'm thinking about new methods with the metals.


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;457044 said:


> AMT used to have a plastic model kit of a ford 9000 ten wheeler with a plow and sander years back, check ebay there might be a few left around


There are quite a bit of those still out there. AMT re-released that kit a few years ago. It needs some major modifications to be a real snowplow. The 10 hole chrome rims are garbage, and the plow needs some beefing up. Great truck though to start with to make a good plow truck!! I'm working on an older NYSDOT L9000 they used to run in the 80s and 90s. Lots of aftermarket and resin parts!


----------



## WingPlow

ok guys..need to pick your brains here....
i know i've seen them somewhere before but cant find them now...where would i find "loads" to put in my 1/34th scale trucks....salt, sand..etc

thanks guys !


----------



## farmerkev

WingPlow;485027 said:


> ok guys..need to pick your brains here....
> i know i've seen them somewhere before but cant find them now...where would i find "loads" to put in my 1/34th scale trucks....salt, sand..etc
> 
> thanks guys !


try 3000toys.com


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;485027 said:


> ok guys..need to pick your brains here....
> i know i've seen them somewhere before but cant find them now...where would i find "loads" to put in my 1/34th scale trucks....salt, sand..etc
> 
> thanks guys !


http://shopsmart.networkwcs.com/midwestreplicas/cart.cgi?PRODUCT=L401-407&SPD=1vU02459618WyeM


----------



## WingPlow

hey thanks plow chaser !...thats the place i saw and couldnt find again
i thought 3000toys used to have them also but i dont see them listed

what a sharp looking truck that R model Mack for the Mass turnpike is, i may have to place an order

i just picked up the Colo DOT paystar off of ebay, seeing how i missed it on 3000toys

and hopefully i find out tonight if i won the bid on the JFK airport R model Mack


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;485060 said:


> hey thanks plow chaser !...thats the place i saw and couldnt find again
> i thought 3000toys used to have them also but i dont see them listed
> 
> what a sharp looking truck that R model Mack for the Mass turnpike is, i may have to place an order
> 
> i just picked up the Colo DOT paystar off of ebay, seeing how i missed it on 3000toys
> 
> and hopefully i find out tonight if i won the bid on the JFK airport R model Mack


The CDOT Paystar is awesome, you'll love it. Another great dealer to go with is Toy Talk Replicas out of PA. They have the lowest prices and are great to deal with. I'm soon ordering that monstrosity of a HD-41 dozer from Allis Chalmers that FG put out.

www.toytalkreplicas.com


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

all i can say is WOW! those replicas are amazing. Good job on the details on them to  hopefully soon i can start a collection of replicas going.


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Tire Change*

I put on 14x24 singles all the way around and got rid of the duals in the back!

One day I'll finish this truck... one day...


----------



## WingPlow

man, that thing is sweet.......ya know what they say right, good things take time


and yes you were right..that CDOT paystar is awesome
i got the JFK airport R-model mack on its way also, thanks to ebay lol

this diecast thing is getting addicting now.....next on the list is the Mass turnpike R model, the green one


----------



## farmerkev

*My Fleet*

Here are some pics of Northland Snow Removals 1/64 scale plows, and a few others (yes there are a few different scales thrown in)


----------



## farmerkev

Here are two more, Plow Chaser, I think youll like the second one, it has been nicknamed "Drift Buster" :yow!: and spends its time durring the colder months working on my Duluth Missabe and Iron Range model railroad.


----------



## farmerkev

Forgot the pics...........


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

thats pretty cool


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmerkev;487885 said:


> Here are two more, Plow Chaser, I think youll like the second one, it has been nicknamed "Drift Buster" :yow!: and spends its time durring the colder months working on my Duluth Missabe and Iron Range model railroad.


farmerkev, those are great! Great diorama. The Hotwheels Oshkosh looks awesome with some power around it!


----------



## farmerkev

Plow Chaser;487906 said:


> farmerkev, those are great! Great diorama. The Hotwheels Oshkosh looks awesome with some power around it!


Thanks, there really is no diorama, but I am planning on building one in 1/87 and one for 1/64 and 1/50 scales. I remember seeing a red Mack R with a yellow sander body earlier in this thread, was it yours, and if so can I have some info?


----------



## Supper Grassy

Models look good

what are you using as snow?


----------



## farmerkev

Supper Grassy;487924 said:


> Models look good
> 
> what are you using as snow?


Take a guess, oh nevermind Ill tell ya, the snow is,...........flour.


----------



## dieacst

*Mack*

Farmerkev what is your email I will send you info on the Mack...


----------



## farmerkev

dieacst;488046 said:


> Farmerkev what is your email I will send you info on the Mack...


Oops, sorry Plow Chaser, jumped to conclusions.

diecast, my email is [email protected]


----------



## ch973934

farmerkev I have to ask, what did you use to make plow set-ups pick-ups, F-series, and loader? Pretty cool with the flour for snow...

Thanks,
CH


----------



## farmerkev

ch973934;488166 said:


> farmerkev I have to ask, what did you use to make plow set-ups pick-ups, F-series, and loader? Pretty cool with the flour for snow...
> 
> Thanks,
> CH


Lets see, pickups are all made by Ertl, along with the plow, the loader is a Joal models Volvo loader with plow, CAT bobcat is a 1/32 scale norscot, there is a Chevy 3500 dually that Im making a sander for, but other than that all is stock. I think the plows are available at actionfarmtoys.com I also know of some other sites, let me see If I can find them.


----------



## farmerkev

I made the sander, it is far from perfect and next time I gert bored I think Ill try to redo it. The Chevy ussually pulls the equipment trailer with the bobcat, so I decided to put it on the Ford, here are some pics. Next project, V plow. How do you guys (especially large scale modlers) make the moldboard in plows?


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmerkev;496172 said:


> I made the sander, it is far from perfect and next time I gert bored I think Ill try to redo it. The Chevy ussually pulls the equipment trailer with the bobcat, so I decided to put it on the Ford, here are some pics. Next project, V plow. How do you guys (especially large scale modlers) make the moldboard in plows?


I use the score method for all the of moldboards. I basically build the plow backwards, scoring the backside with an Xacto blade and then bending it forward to get the ridges. I'll run a bead of superglue in the seam to give it strength. Making the ribs is a pain the butt though. I've still yet to perfect a way to make them other than bending small strip stock over the back of the plow and glueing one on top of another.

Now the V plow, you are playing a whole new game. It took me 8 hours just to build the one on the Oshkosh I'm doing. Tons of trial and error and tons of staring at 100s of pictures and Frink brochures for hours to see how the real thing was built. But it can be done!


----------



## farmerkev

Plow Chaser;498986 said:


> I use the score method for all the of moldboards. I basically build the plow backwards, scoring the backside with an Xacto blade and then bending it forward to get the ridges. I'll run a bead of superglue in the seam to give it strength. Making the ribs is a pain the butt though. I've still yet to perfect a way to make them other than bending small strip stock over the back of the plow and glueing one on top of another.
> 
> Now the V plow, you are playing a whole new game. It took me 8 hours just to build the one on the Oshkosh I'm doing. Tons of trial and error and tons of staring at 100s of pictures and Frink brochures for hours to see how the real thing was built. But it can be done!


Im thinking of finding a tube or something of the proper shape and putting a piece of flat styrene on it, and heating it up and bending it to match, this is something I have done and it works, I just need to try it on a plow.


----------



## ctd992500

farmerkev;496172 said:


> I made the sander, it is far from perfect and next time I gert bored I think Ill try to redo it. The Chevy ussually pulls the equipment trailer with the bobcat, so I decided to put it on the Ford, here are some pics. Next project, V plow. How do you guys (especially large scale modlers) make the moldboard in plows?


Hey Man I like your setup you got their hey man you got any more pics of those trucks espesially the loader with the plow you got some cool stuff going on. Keep up the nice work and good luck on making that v plow! :salute:


----------



## farmerkev

I put alot of scale pic in video form but now youtube wont upload it, I thought that would be better than taking over this thread, but I made a scene and everything, so here are a few pics, and some for you also ctd992500.


----------



## farmerkev

Here are pics of the pusher I made for the backhoe, I had a good curve in it, but the plastic must be too thick, because it began to go back into shape, but it works good.


----------



## TurbDies2500

Those things are sweet. Nice work with them. They look real good.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

i have some of those models buy Ertel there all john deere i have about $500 or $600 worth


----------



## Plow Chaser

For those of you that want to put a Fisher plow on your 1/25th scale pickups, here's one for you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24th-resin-co...oryZ1190QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

No I am not the seller, but I did buy one of these probably 10 years ago and he's definitely asking way too much for them. I think I bought mine for $10 bucks. It's a great little kit, but a buy now of $32 is awfully high in my opinion.


----------



## farmerkev

That looks great, but why not one in 1/32? I have a nice PSD dually just waiting for one. Oh well, $32 does seem like a lot considering some of us (no me) could make something just as nice, Ive seen us do it.

But its a great deal considering (in the words of the seller) ",can be built to look like a fisher or blissard or a curtic plow". Ive never heard of those brands, or have I? LOL


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmerkev;513336 said:


> That looks great, but why not one in 1/32? I have a nice PSD dually just waiting for one. Oh well, $32 does seem like a lot considering some of us (no me) could make something just as nice, Ive seen us do it.
> 
> But its a great deal considering (in the words of the seller) ",can be built to look like a fisher or blissard or a curtic plow". Ive never heard of those brands, or have I? LOL


The plow is pretty dead on for a late 70s early 80s Fisher plow, but yeah I love the "other" brands!!!

IMHO, 1/25th is the only scale to have!! Big scaled stuff rules! Just takes up tons of shelf space!


----------



## K20Fisher

Farmerkev do 1/64 plows go up/down?


----------



## farmerkev

K20Fisher;513456 said:


> Farmerkev do 1/64 plows go up/down?


The black plow I have on the pickups, will angle side 2 side, but not up/down.

On my volvo, the same thing, but the arm goes up/down, raising the blade up/down, the 1/87 matchbox plows angle, but are 1 ways.

So, no, but I am planning a V plow, that will go up/down. Hope that helps.


----------



## K20Fisher

Farmerkev also what do you use for the snow?


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Oshkosh Complete!*

After working on this thing for over a year and a half and well over 100 hours invested into building it, I can now say IT'S DONE!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

A few more pics.


----------



## farmerkev

K20Fisher, I use flour.

PlowChaser! OH MY GOD, THERE


----------



## farmerkev

K20Fisher, I used flour.

Plow Chaser, OH MY GOD, THERE ARE NO WORDS TO EXPLAIN THE QUALITY OF THAT MODEL!!!!! CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL FINISH OUT THIS POST WITH UPPERCASE LETTERS TO SHOW HOW OUTSTANDING YOUR WORK IS, WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!!!! 

PS. NOW, I WILL PM YOU MY ADRESS, TRY TO PACKAGE IT WELL SO THERE IS NO DAMAGE IN SHIPPING, I LOVE MY EARLY B-DAY GIFT, THANKS.


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmerkev;515945 said:


> K20Fisher, I used flour.
> 
> Plow Chaser, OH MY GOD, THERE ARE NO WORDS TO EXPLAIN THE QUALITY OF THAT MODEL!!!!! CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL FINISH OUT THIS POST WITH UPPERCASE LETTERS TO SHOW HOW OUTSTANDING YOUR WORK IS, WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!!!!
> 
> PS. NOW, I WILL PM YOU MY ADRESS, TRY TO PACKAGE IT WELL SO THERE IS NO DAMAGE IN SHIPPING, I LOVE MY EARLY B-DAY GIFT, THANKS.


Farmerkev, It's packaged up and in the mail!! Thanks for the good words!


----------



## Lil' Danny

Here's a few pics of my layout , I took the Tonka workshop and garages from one of my little brothers play sets he got. Hope he dosen't mind. This is also a side-affect of total boredum ! The fleet consists of -

2- Ford F350 Dualys ( paint came out horrible ) with Western Plows
1 with a Western Ice Breaker , the other with a Tailgate Spreader
1- Cat 420D IT with snow pusher
2- Cat 924G's , 1 with a pusher , 1 with a standard bucket ( getting a pusher soon)
1- Cat 906 loader with a plow
1- Bobcat S175 with a plow
1- Chevy 3500 with a salter and a one-way plow
( not pictured ) 1- Cat 950G getting a pusher soon


----------



## Lil' Danny




----------



## Plow Boss

*Awesome*



Plow Chaser;515912 said:


> A few more pics.


That is Unreal - Nice Job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uniquechev

It looks like some of you guys have alot of time and money involved in those . I'm looking to start a sweet collection like them ! Where would I find things like those or are they pretty much all made up ?


----------



## farmerkev

uniquechev;516118 said:


> It looks like some of you guys have alot of time and money involved in those . I'm looking to start a sweet collection like them ! Where would I find things like those or are they pretty much all made up ?


Look around on the web, my favorite is 3000toys.com they have alot of equipment that coud be turned into plows, and some of the best prices and shipping rates I have found, even though their shipping have gone up recently.

Another good site, is actionfarmtoys.com where you can find actuall 1/64 plows for trucks and farm tractors.

Google mooresfarmtoys, I dont have the site remembered, but they sell custom outfitted plow trucks. But they are also the most expensive I have found.


----------



## farmerkev

lil' Danny, any info on the pushers, they look custom, did you build them? They look great, if so, what did you do? How did you attach them?


----------



## Plow Chaser

uniquechev;516118 said:


> It looks like some of you guys have alot of time and money involved in those . I'm looking to start a sweet collection like them ! Where would I find things like those or are they pretty much all made up ?


There's both. For me, I hand build a lot of my snow plow models. However First Gear and Sword Models have put out some really great plows in the past few years. Ebay always has a ton of the First Gear plow trucks for sale and there's great dealers all over the country. And yes, be prepared to spend some $$$$$!!!

www.dhsdiecast.com
www.toytalkreplicas.com
www.royfergusonsales.com


----------



## uniquechev

I know that I am new to this sooooo how do i know what size the scales are ?


----------



## Plow Chaser

uniquechev;516167 said:


> I know that I am new to this sooooo how do i know what size the scales are ?


It will say on the box. I build my models in 1/25th. Pretty big scale and pretty common for plastic model trucks. First Gear puts out plows in 1/34th and 1/64th. Sword puts out their Oshkosh in 1/50th. The higher the fraction number, the smaller the model will be.

http://cgi.ebay.com/First-Gear-Colo...goryZ223QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MACK-DOT-1-64-D...ryZ43848QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sword-Models-Os...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lil' Danny

farmerkev;516125 said:


> lil' Danny, any info on the pushers, they look custom, did you build them? They look great, if so, what did you do? How did you attach them?


Thanks. A good friend of mine and I built them. All they are is bent and cut brass , painted Cat yellow. To attach them, the models come with a quick coupler and 3 attachments. All we had to do was sacrafice one of them ( the part that hooks on to the coupler ) , and Epoxy it on. He also did up a sweeper attachment for me.


----------



## uniquechev

Has anyone been able to find enclosed trailer's for landscaping seen .


----------



## farmerkev

uniquechev;519652 said:


> Has anyone been able to find enclosed trailer's for landscaping seen .


Wouldnt be that hard to build I would think, PlowChaser, you need a new project?


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmerkev;519670 said:


> Wouldnt be that hard to build I would think, PlowChaser, you need a new project?


Ha ha ha!! My new project needs 8 cylinders, 14x24 tires, a giant v plow and dual wings on it, and a Walter emblem on the side!!!

The landscaping trailer would be fairly easy. Something you want to give a shot at??


----------



## K20Fisher

Hey if anyone can make a 1/64 scale I would buy it from you for the right price.


----------



## farmerkev

K20 fisher, plow truck or trailer?


----------



## IC-Smoke

WOW!!!

Id like some 1/16 scale trucks!! or one with a belly plow!!

here is one from outback toys.com
http://www.outbacktoystore.com/Details.asp?Product=9973

















1/32 DOT truck
http://www.outbacktoystore.com/Details.asp?Product=11828









1/32 granite dump
http://www.outbacktoystore.com/Details.asp?Product=6250









website
www.outbacktoystore.com

Ian


----------



## WingPlow

looks like i'll be adding another piece to my collection, that INT k-5 is sweet


----------



## IC-Smoke

yeah it is!!! I think Im going to spring for it!:bluebounc

here is a grader
http://www.outbacktoystore.com/Details.asp?Product=6174


----------



## oshkosh619

FYI, that Mack Granite pictured in the post above is the 1/64 scale version, not the 1/32. 1/32 has a completely different dump body, tailgate sander, plow and beacons (oh yeah... it's bigger too)


----------



## K20Fisher

Farmerkev the enclosed trailer.


----------



## farmerkev

How about this nifty 1/87 rig? Anybody got info on making one of these front plows?


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*.*

hey lil Dannny, im glad to see im not the only one that uses legos as beacons! haha Heres some of my 1/50th scale fleet, S-175 and 310SE with custom pushers, volvo L70 with blade, mack dump with custom tailgate spreader and plow, and 2 chevy trucks with custom v-boxs, more of my models pictured in the background and tons not pictured as well


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*.*

sorry for the bad quality these were cell phone pics


----------



## oshkosh619

farmerkev;522082 said:


> How about this nifty 1/87 rig? Anybody got info on making one of these front plows?


I LIKE that 1/87 setup! VERY nicely done! Anyone seen/done any modified setups on the Sword/TWH Oshkosh P- Series, like with a one-way plow, wing or sander? There's one "in progress" shot in the DHS Diecast forums (under "Oshkosh Question" thread) of one that has a custom v-box frame mounted sander.


----------



## oshkosh619

Just got an email that my TWH Oshkosh H-series blower and runway broom models have shipped and should be here by Wednesday. Once I finish scrutinizing them (and running them around my desk going "Vrrrrooooooom"! and pretending that I'm recreating the title sequence from the movie "Airport" - maybe too old for some of you youngsters out there, after all, it was released in 1970 - and I saw it in the theater!), I'll post a complete review of them.

Mike


----------



## sbrem




----------



## oshkosh619

oshkosh619;528184 said:


> Just got an email that my TWH Oshkosh H-series blower and runway broom models have shipped and should be here by Wednesday. Once I finish scrutinizing them (and running them around my desk going "Vrrrrooooooom"! and pretending that I'm recreating the title sequence from the movie "Airport" - maybe too old for some of you youngsters out there, after all, it was released in 1970 - and I saw it in the theater!), I'll post a complete review of them.
> 
> Mike


Well, they arrived! Only one thing to say........... WOW!!!

Let's start with the basic H-Series carrier chassis itself before getting into detail on the blower/broom/plow units;

Detail is exceptional! Cab doors open, ALL STEER functions, suspension is fully sprung, engine cover is spring-loaded and opens to exhibit a beautiful Cat ACERT series engine, walkways and steps are photo-etch, opening battery box, functioning pintle hitch, photo-etch windshield and side window wipers, accurate mirror mounts with auxiliary lighting and forward facing anti-collision proximity RADAR heads, detailed fuel tanks, hydraulic lines, rotating driveshafts, complete side railings, photo-etched heat shield on exhaust stack, dimensions and appearance are dead-on, roof mounted warning strobe beacon, paint and finish are flawless!

SNOW BLOWER/PLOW VERSION:

Removable auxiliary engine compartment doors to reveal detailed Cat C-15 engine, detailed exhaust and air cleaner assemblies on aux. engine doghouse, fully detailed spot-cast high speed, high capacity blower head with detailed hydraulic hoses, safety chains, rotating impeller shaft, rotating ribbon auger, adjustable discharge chute, pivoting caster/guide wheels, full corporate and warning markings. Plow has same Oshkosh poly blade as P-Series, but completely different hitch/hoist system particular to the H-Series chassis. Plow raises, lowers, pivots l/r and is removable.

MB 4600 - FMD - HP3 RUNWAY BROOM VERSION:

Removable auxiliary engine compartment doors to reveal highly detailed engine, detailed exhaust and air cleaner assemblies on aux. engine doghouse, unique MB hitch assembly on chassis, detailed hydraulic lines from chassis to broom head, 18' MB broom with individual bristles, head pivots l/r, raises and lowers, retractable snow shield on top of broom, retractable/adjustable pavement blower ducts on midsection of chassis, pivtoing guide/caster wheels, full corporate and warning markings.

These models are worth EVERY penny! Once again, TWH has produced a beautiful, accurate model of an Oshkosh snowfighter. Each different version has the exact details appropriate and unique to that particular unit. All versions have different sized/shaped aux. engine doghouse enclosures, equipment hitches, etc. just like the thing. I haven't got the Sweepster broom version (I prefer the MB type), but from the pics I've seen of it, all the details are correct for that specific unit too. Several parts must be installed by the collector (side rails, mirror assemblies, blower, plow or broom heads) but this is relativey simple, and takes only a few minutes. The most time consuming task is hooking up all the hydraulic lines from the chassis to the accessory heads (8 lines on the MB unit, 4 on the blower, plus safety chains on the blower), but this too is easy, just takes patience.

Once I get a chance, I'll photograph my models and post the pics.


----------



## farmerkev

Well, its been a while, so some HO plowing pics are needed. Here are two, but I need to get some different trucks.


----------



## M&P

The Rhode Island Airport Corporation in warwick is on the way to school everyday for me, and they have a ton of oshkosh trucks with plows. idk if you guys are interested in pics, but reading this threa dyouve kinda given me the bug now lol. Would you guys like me to stop in and try to get pics of their trucks?


----------



## dieacst

*Pics*

I would love to see those pics.. Please post....Thanks.....


----------



## oshkosh619

By all means! I'd love to see their Oshkosh's and other equipment! Post away!!!

Mike


----------



## born2farm

heres some pics of plowim.

This is our main truck plowin a little lot. Its the smallest one we do.

Pulling into the lot. There is always that one dumb car in the middle of the lot.









Making the first pass.









Plowing away.









Trying to plow around the car.


----------



## born2farm

Backdragging the other side.









Cleanup.


















My bobcat operator showed up to clean up around the car and push the ends back.


----------



## born2farm

Cleaning around the car.









Pushing some piles back to make room for future snow.


















Cya


----------



## born2farm

Shaking some salt down.


















All done.


----------



## born2farm

I drove by a little later and noticed the car was heading out so I stopped to cleanup the spot he was in.


















Officialy done this time.


----------



## WALKERS

Brock that is really neat. Good job.:waving:


----------



## K20Fisher

Born2Farm what do you use for snow.


----------



## born2farm

K20Fisher;541526 said:


> Born2Farm what do you use for snow.


just regular old flour


----------



## farmerkev

Here is the F-350 superduty. I made a set of stacks for it, and it will get a plow next. But first, I need to fix the rear wheel. And here is also the Ram 1500 that will get a plow. The F-350 hauls around the baobcat.


----------



## K20Fisher

hey were did you get the bobcat??


----------



## farmerkev

K20Fisher;543478 said:


> hey were did you get the bobcat??


At Bobcat dealer in Wisconsin. Its the real deal.


----------



## oshkosh619

*Pete 335/355 model campaign*

For those interested, I started a thread on DHS Diecast's forum about doing a model of the truck pictured on pg. 119 of the State/County/DOT thread using the Sword Peterbilt 335 mold they have as a basis. We KNOW Sword CAN make something like this (just look at their Oshkosh P and H Series models manufactured by TWH). Let's give 'em positive reinforcement and see if they WILL make something like this! Here's the thread:

http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default...971744&#971744

They already have the Pete 335 as a rollback, and now they've announced a mechanic's truck for the Kern County Fire Department based on the same chassis with a shorter wheelbase. I really think this would make an incredible model in 1/50 with the plow, dump/sander body combo, etc.

Anyone interested should really make it known @ DHS Diecast that they would like to have it made under their Sword Models line, or directly from Sword's manufacturer, TWH. I imagine a DOT/DPW version of that Pete would sell just as well as a Jerr-Dan rollback wrecker, and as much if not better than a FD mechanics truck. It won't get done if we don't request it though!


----------



## farmerkev

Wow reading this page reminded me to get busy on that F-250 PSD to get the rear wheel fixed! Snows gonna be comming soon!

Anyway, heres a heavyhaul dump truck I built a box for. Its a Con-Cor HO scale blue star redi mix truck. I replaced the mixer with the dumper, and painted it to match. It wont see a plow, but possibly some cleanups. I need to get a toolbox to go between the bed/cab.


----------



## farmerkev

Good news on the F-350, the plow is being built. 

Bad news on the F-350, still no wheels.


----------



## farmerkev

Im 100% scratch building this. It can go up, down, left, and right. Its not the prettiest, buts its fully functional.


----------



## Supper Grassy

Ok i got some Questions.... I will be sending some PM's as well but

how do i make pusher for a Loader?
Or could someone walk me through the steps of making something on the small scale

FARMERKEV

what scale trucks are they that you made?


----------



## Supper Grassy

can any one help me make a push box?


----------



## joef450snowplow

my nysdot scale model snow plows 1/64


----------



## oshkosh619

Nice fleet, and *nice* work, Joe. Looks like you're ready for winter!


----------



## joef450snowplow

thank u very much it was fun making them and im making more im go to try to make a snow blower


----------



## joef450snowplow

more of my nysdot







http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=38&pictureid=289


----------



## randym99

You might have to mix and match kits.Truck first,than maybe a loader or tractor that comes with a plow.Not sure but if a fellow looks long enough ya can mustly find something that will work.


----------



## joef450snowplow

what are u saying


----------



## colemantrucks

*New First Gear S series wrecker in 1:25 scale*

http://www.jeftoys.com/store/images/fs/40-0195.jpg

This has some potential.


----------



## joef450snowplow

u want to see more nysdot go to this link and play it wait 1 min for the commercial to end and watch
its not the best but u see some clips of the macks and international trucks 2

http://capitalnews9.com/Video/video_pop.aspx?vids=67792&sid=1&rid=12


----------



## Supper Grassy

Nice plows


----------



## Dan85

My contribution: 1:87 scale loader + pusher box


----------



## farmerkev

Dan85;631253 said:


> My contribution: 1:87 scale loader + pusher box
> QUOTE]
> 
> Whats the story? Nice diorama,? I have an HO model railroad.


----------



## Dan85

Thanks - it's my in progress HO layout, far from running haha
Few more pictures here if you're interested: http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y86/Future_Texan/Hobby/My Modular Layout/

- Dan


----------



## oshkosh619

joef450snowplow;631137 said:


> u want to see more nysdot go to this link and play it wait 1 min for the commercial to end and watch
> its not the best but u see some clips of the macks and international trucks 2
> 
> http://capitalnews9.com/Video/video_pop.aspx?vids=67792&sid=1&rid=12


Nice shots of the equipment. I especially liked seeing the interior cab shot showing the layout of the controls for the equipment mounted on the truck. I noticed that at least with that particular unit they sprung for the heated windshield option!


----------



## Plow Chaser

joef450snowplow;628181 said:


> my nysdot scale model snow plows 1/64


Those NYSDOT plows are great!! Awesome job!! Are those all First Gear trucks??


----------



## joef450snowplow

the macks are but the international crew cab is a cxt pick up and the other is a dg bucket truck


----------



## joef450snowplow

nysdot plow goto this link 
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=6475256 go to 1min and 6 sec


----------



## oshkosh619

Good video!


----------



## progressivelawn

lets see more custom built any toolcats gators asv?>


----------



## joef450snowplow

any one else have video s of nysdot trucks


----------



## born2farm

Any body get anything new to show off? I am curently updating my 1/64 fleet. It is my way to have a large commercial fleet for under a $100 bucks lol. I did have a plan for 6 one ton dumps with scratch built v plows but I gave up on that. Ill try and get some pics up soon.


----------



## Jello1

born2farm;651884 said:


> Any body get anything new to show off? I am curently updating my 1/64 fleet. It is my way to have a large commercial fleet for under a $100 bucks lol. I did have a plan for 6 one ton dumps with scratch built v plows but I gave up on that. Ill try and get some pics up soon.


Wow, never paid much attention to this thread. But i'm pretty into my 1:64 scale diecasts. Lots of hot rods, sprint cars, and ford trucks as well as probaly at least one of every john deere construction diecast. I'll work on a pic when i get back in a day or two. But i guess my diecast plowing collection is fairly big.
Bobcat 753 skidsteer, John deere skidsteer, 2 john deere backhoes, deere grader, deere front end loader, lots of full size tractors, forklift similar to the one in JD Dave's compound, 80's? Chevy 7500 with dot plow and spreader, some kind of mercedes plow truck, 2 Ford f-350 stakebodies, a few f-250 pick-ups, and 2 Ford F-750 tri-axle dump trucks. Now i just gotta make some plows for a few of the trucks and tractors etc.


----------



## Harleychvy

Wow, those are all pretty cool. My local hobby shop sells regular models, but where do you guys get the plow trucks and tractors?


----------



## joef450snowplow

i get the plow trucks on ebay those are the mack granites and i customize them and the plows or i buy snow plow and v box sanders for the pick up truck s and small dump truck at mooresfarmtoys.com


----------



## born2farm

well i got a quick tach pusher box built for my bobcat today. ill get some pics up sometime. hope to get it painted pretty soon.

heres just a quick little shot of what i hope to have built or bought for my commercial plowing biz.

Commercial Plowing

2007 Ford F350 DRW- 9ft Boss Super Duty XT- Salt Dogg 1.8cu/yd V-Box
2007 Ford F350 DRW- 9ft Boss Super Duty XT- Salt Dogg 1.8cu/yd V-Box
2007 Ford F350 DRW- 9ft Boss Super Duty XT- 
2001 Dodge 2500 SRW- 8ft Boss Steel- Myer BLaster 750S 10.75cu/ft Tailgate spreader
2000 Dodge 2500 SRW- Homeade 800Gal Liquid Deicer
2003 John Deere Wheel Loader- 18.5ft Pusher Box
2001 Bobcat S175- 10.5ft Pusher Box

Municipal Plowing

2006 Mack Granite- 10ft Boss Municipal Plow- Under Tailgate Spreader??

This isnt even close to what I hope to have built and as you can see in real life my ford and boss dealer would love me. lol my goal is to build something like Lipinski has. check it out at www.lipinskisnowremoval.com


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's my plow project for the winter. Late 80s NYSDOT Ford Louisville double winger. Lots and lots of scratchbuilding to go on this one.


----------



## Grampa Plow

I am amazed at the detail and quality of these items. I am not surprised by the amount of time involved. I would not be able to do that type of work. You guys have a real talent.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser, Awesome work as usual!!!

- Dan


----------



## born2farm

nice work. what scale is all of your trucks? ill stick to my 1/64 stuff. good amount of detail and i can get a lot built for cheap.

got the pusher box in paint. should be done monday.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;653449 said:


> Plow Chaser, Awesome work as usual!!!
> 
> - Dan


Thanks Dan! It's a labor of love.

Born2farm, all my builds are 1/25th scale. I like the big stuff. I can put more detail in it. Though the 1/34th and 1/50th scale stuff is nice, I have more options with the bigger scales.


----------



## WingPlow

plow chaser, that sure looks like its gonna be another one of your masterpieces when finished
i sure wish i had the ability to build like that, btw, that superliner in the background looks interesting...another plow truck ????


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;654338 said:


> plow chaser, that sure looks like its gonna be another one of your masterpieces when finished
> i sure wish i had the ability to build like that, btw, that superliner in the background looks interesting...another plow truck ????


Thanks WingPlow. The Superliner in the back is actually a tractor Penndot uses to pull lowboys and haul their equipment. I saw it in an online auction and decided to build it. I'm doing both builds at once. The Superliner is almost done.


----------



## WingPlow

do you start with 1/25 kits ?, or is everything bought peicemeal, like the cabs and such

i know that the rest is scratch built, but years ago they offered several truck kits, didnt know if you started with those and just went from there ??

also, where do you find the decals you use ???


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;654396 said:


> do you start with 1/25 kits ?, or is everything bought peicemeal, like the cabs and such
> 
> i know that the rest is scratch built, but years ago they offered several truck kits, didnt know if you started with those and just went from there ??
> 
> also, where do you find the decals you use ???


Everything is based off 1/25th scale kits. There are a few aftermarket companies out there that make cab and hood conversions. But I start with a base kit with the frame and go from there. Just take for example the Louisville that I'm doing. The original kit is an L8000 short hood. A gentleman in Canada makes the L9000 hood. So I had to modify the cab and relocate its attachment points to make it all fit. If you want to get the look of a truck that's different from what's on the box, there will be many adjustments and lots of scratchbuilding.

I make most of my decals on the computer. The Penndot logos I got of the Penndot main site and scaled them down, then printed them out. I'll do the same with the NYSDOT logos. I have a guy in Ohio who does my custom work.

If you are looking for a good starting point for a 1/25th scale plow, the old Ford Snowplow was just reissued. My NYSDOT plow pretty much uses this kit as the donor.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-FORD-LNT-8...oryZ2584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dan85

Holiday break project: 1:87 scale JD with plow and scraper! The plow and scraper are 100% scratch built.

- Dan


----------



## born2farm

Dan85 thats pretty sweet looking. i have my pusher box drying right now. ill try and get some pics tonight


----------



## joef450snowplow

that is good nise detail i 

like the hydraulic hoses


----------



## SnowF250

Really good Work! Would Love to see a Penndot Mack!


----------



## born2farm

Well here is the new pusher box I built. As you can see there are many flaws. I will use this as a backup or old pusher box of the fleet. There will be atleast 4 more to build after this one. They should get better..lol.


----------



## Dan85

lol, practice makes perfect! 

1:50 scale? looks good!


----------



## born2farm

Some more:


----------



## born2farm

Dan85;657740 said:


> lol, practice makes perfect!
> 
> 1:50 scale? looks good!


Thanks man. I need to buld two more 10ft and two 20 or 22ft. Then some others just not sure what to put it on lol. Its actually built to 1/64 scale. Its a 1/50 scale bobcat but it fits in well with all the 1/64 stuff and thats what the rest of my fleet is.


----------



## Plow Chaser

SnowF250;656343 said:


> Really good Work! Would Love to see a Penndot Mack!


Thanks!! I've got a Penndot Mack RD tandem in the works too. I loved when Penndot ran the RDs in the 90s with big fat spoked front tires and a one way plow in the front. Probably my next winter project.


----------



## Plow Chaser

born2farm;657737 said:


> Well here is the new pusher box I built. As you can see there are many flaws. I will use this as a backup or old pusher box of the fleet. There will be atleast 4 more to build after this one. They should get better..lol.


That pusher box came out sweet. I'm not sure how old you are, but that's how I started out as a kid. Putting plows on any piece of equipment or truck I could find. And so true that practice makes perfect. Heck, I've been practicing for over 25 years now!!


----------



## born2farm

Plow Chaser;657856 said:


> That pusher box came out sweet. I'm not sure how old you are, but that's how I started out as a kid. Putting plows on any piece of equipment or truck I could find. And so true that practice makes perfect. Heck, I've been practicing for over 25 years now!!


thanks. im 15. this project would of came out a lot better if i would of had the right matterials. I ran out of styrene for the end plates so those didnt come out very well. this will get rebuilt.


----------



## joe_casece




----------



## born2farm

joe_casece;658925 said:


>


!!!!WOW!!!! What scale is all of that? Im guessing 1/50. I want to build a 1/50 plow fleet but I cant seem to find any 1/50 pickups and dumps.


----------



## joe_casece

all 1 :50 , i'll post a pic of the fleet last year


----------



## born2farm

Very impressive. There is a lot of money just sitting in the back row of loaders.


IF ANY BODY KNOWS OF ANY MID SIZE 1/64 LOADERS LET ME KNOW. OR IF ANYONE CAN PUT A MODEL NUMBER TO THE ONE ERTL HAS OUT. THANKS!!!


----------



## joe_casece




----------



## born2farm

nice use of legos


----------



## joef450snowplow

think u got more than u need of those fornt end loaders hahahha


----------



## farmerkev

born2farm;658965 said:


> Very impressive. There is a lot of money just sitting in the back row of loaders.
> 
> IF ANY BODY KNOWS OF ANY MID SIZE 1/64 LOADERS LET ME KNOW. OR IF ANYONE CAN PUT A MODEL NUMBER TO THE ONE ERTL HAS OUT. THANKS!!!


http://3000toys.com/catalog/item_detail.aspx?itemfind=ERTL35318

Its not the nicest or best, but I have one, and with a pusher and maybe some new tires if your real picky, it would be fine.


----------



## born2farm

farmerkev;661500 said:


> http://3000toys.com/catalog/item_detail.aspx?itemfind=ERTL35318
> 
> Its not the nicest or best, but I have one, and with a pusher and maybe some new tires if your real picky, it would be fine.


ya i seen that. do you know what size it represents?


----------



## BigIron

*HO scale (1/87th) snow plow diorama*

Hello group...new guy here. I am building a HO scale train layout with lots of trucks, including a salt storage shed and snow plow truck parking lot. Feel free to take a look.

http://johndovak.blogspot.com/

John


----------



## farmerkev

BigIron;663498 said:


> Hello group...new guy here. I am building a HO scale train layout with lots of trucks, including a salt storage shed and snow plow truck parking lot. Feel free to take a look.
> 
> http://johndovak.blogspot.com/
> 
> John


WELCOME! Nice stuff. Dan85 and me are also model railroaders.


----------



## WingPlow

very cool layout !

where did you find that international with the plow and sander ??


----------



## BigIron

*Boley trucks*

Thanks!

The IH 3800 snow plow is a kitbash from several Boley 1/87th kits. Here is a good source for 1/87th trucks.

http://www.truckstopmodels.com/catalog_order_forms/boley_order_truck.php

John


----------



## farmerkev

I found one of these at a hobby shop going for $28, I took it out of the box, and one of the pistons is bent, but Id like to get one, and redo the cab into one of the other configurations that was offered. I really like the older cat loaders, and my neighbor has an old one with a large plow Id like to make for one of these, along with a new snow bucket.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-50-Joal-Cat-C...QQptZDiecast_Vehicles?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Plow Chaser

BigIron;664296 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The IH 3800 snow plow is a kitbash from several Boley 1/87th kits. Here is a good source for 1/87th trucks.
> 
> http://www.truckstopmodels.com/catalog_order_forms/boley_order_truck.php
> 
> John


Wow, tons of great stuff on that site. Makes me want to start building in HO scale.


----------



## Dan85

BigIron;663498 said:


> Hello group...new guy here. I am building a HO scale train layout with lots of trucks, including a salt storage shed and snow plow truck parking lot. Feel free to take a look.
> 
> http://johndovak.blogspot.com/
> 
> John


Hey John, neat stuff you have there! I really like a lot of your vehicles, some neat pices!

- Dan


----------



## born2farm

Sweet layout. Im working on the same type of thing in 1/64.

I should have some more pictures up tomorrow. My Unimog is in paint and gonna try and paint some more of my fleet to match.


----------



## joef450snowplow

thats cool yo only if it was 1/64


----------



## koosh925

Hey, I want to start a collection of snowplow trucks. Do you guys have any suggestions where to start?


----------



## Plow Chaser

koosh925;664926 said:


> Hey, I want to start a collection of snowplow trucks. Do you guys have any suggestions where to start?


Here's a start!!

http://www.dadscats.com/product185.html

There's not a huge amount of snowplow collectables on the market, but there is some pretty good stuff out there. And if it's not out there, you just have to make it for yourself!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

did you boys see the new xmas hess trucks , i think they readyour thread lol


----------



## joef450snowplow

if u 1/64 snowplow blades and v spreaders for pick up trucks and light duty dump trucks go to mooresfarmtoys.com or if u want cheap used and new mack snowplows go on ebay or if u want them new new google i/64 mack granite snow plow truck


----------



## joe_casece

It's only 1:87 but i would love to have one in the 1:50 scale

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-MADE-HO-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## DareDog

IPLOWSNO;665121 said:


> did you boys see the new xmas hess trucks , i think they readyour thread lol


Yes its Sweet!! :redbounce wesport


----------



## farmerkev

Okay, Im building a beavertail in 1/50, but I dont have a truck to haul it. Id like a dumptruck to haul it around, but I cant see spending the $60 the first gear macks are going for. Anybody know of anyother 1/50 dumps out there? I could also see possibly building the dumper, just looking for more ideas. I also just got a the Cat 920 off ebay, and Ill be building a new cab for it, its small enough that I can put it on the trailer also.


----------



## born2farm

Got the unimog out of paint and back together. Also go most of the liquid deiced built for f350 #1 of 5. Hope to get some pics up soon.

Man there sure is a lot of nice 1/87 stuff out there,


----------



## farmerkev

Heres my new means of transporting the equipment around.


----------



## joef450snowplow

nice that truck u got there u can turn that into a dump truck


----------



## snow freak

great detail in these models,deffinetly very cool


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## 2500hdFisher

on that beavertail project i already have a bobcat trailer from them but i need a hitch for my macks they are first gears anybody have any ideas


----------



## farmerkev

2500hdFisher;667525 said:


> on that beavertail project i already have a bobcat trailer from them but i need a hitch for my macks they are first gears anybody have any ideas


A bobcat trailer from who?


----------



## WingPlow

saw a pintle hitch set up on ebay for first gear mack B-models


----------



## born2farm

I HATE PAINTING. My paint always comes out crappy and makes the project go from good to crap.


----------



## Plow Chaser

born2farm;667987 said:


> I HATE PAINTING. My paint always comes out crappy and makes the project go from good to crap.


Painting is definitely something you do not rush. A good way to cover up a bad paint job is to weather the truck.


----------



## born2farm

ya the trucks came out fine but the plows and v-box spreaders didnt. Ill just make it up to paint wear and salt damage.


----------



## born2farm

well heres the "mini truck of the plow fleet. i got it painted in company colors...white and silver trucks and red plows. this would be our main residential rig and hits some of the smaller parking lots with the trucks.

p.s. the pics suck cuz it was a camera phone


----------



## joef450snowplow

its got to be made in tha usa


----------



## 2500hdFisher

FarmerKev the trailer is a bobcat towmaster replica trailer


----------



## Badgerland WI

born2farm;669248 said:


> well heres the "mini truck of the plow fleet. i got it painted in company colors...white and silver trucks and red plows. this would be our main residential rig and hits some of the smaller parking lots with the trucks.


Awesome! Where did you find that little guy? Looks a 2001-2003, but a lil blurry.


----------



## Supper Grassy

where'd you get the little truck


----------



## the_lawn_wizard

farmerkev;666412 said:


> Heres my new means of transporting the equipment around.


hey i was looking in this thread when i saw that pic i saw that my thread is on your computer


----------



## born2farm

hey guys that truck is a 1/87 unimog u300. i have the exact one in the link. i repainted it, did some work on the plow and added the spreader. i like it a lot better this way and it looks more like a mini truck.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MERCEDES-BENZ-U...90258406416QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains


----------



## farmerkev

the_lawn_wizard;670512 said:


> hey i was looking in this thread when i saw that pic i saw that my thread is on your computer


Must be!


----------



## oshkosh619

born2farm;669248 said:


> well heres the "mini truck of the plow fleet. i got it painted in company colors...white and silver trucks and red plows. this would be our main residential rig and hits some of the smaller parking lots with the trucks.
> 
> p.s. the pics suck cuz it was a camera phone


Have you ever seen a Unimog up close and in person? There's nothing "mini" about them! Compare the size of the guy standing next it and the Mack RD parked alongside. These are BIG trucks, designed to handle the major snow conditions in europe, especially the mountainous regions. (photo by me)


----------



## N&CLandscaping

Hey I know Ritchie Cincota, There good people and they have some nice trucks


----------



## born2farm

There is no doubt that they are monster trucks. I wasnt referring to a Unimog being mini i was just saying to make it fit in with 1/64 scale stuff it would have to be about the size of a suzuki mini truck. so untill i get the rest of the plow fleet revamped it is standing in there for a while.


----------



## joef450snowplow

i had this truck when i was 9 http://www.townsquaretoys.com/v/vspfiles/photos/BR2572-2T.jpg


----------



## oshkosh619

born2farm;671006 said:


> There is no doubt that they are monster trucks. I wasnt referring to a Unimog being mini i was just saying to make it fit in with 1/64 scale stuff it would have to be about the size of a suzuki mini truck. so untill i get the rest of the plow fleet revamped it is standing in there for a while.


Ahhhhh... OK, I gotcha now! With the Unimog in 1/87, compared to everything else being 1/64th stuff it _really_ would appear to be one of the mini 4X4's out there. Good thinking!

Wasn't trying to flame you earlier, Brock, just wasn't sure if you knew how big the 'mogs are. Alot of people see them in pictures and don't realize just what brutes they are in real life (myself included 'til I stood next to one!! I had the old Corgi Unimog plow as a youngster, and had always thought it was the size of say an F350. Man was I wrong!!).

Mike


----------



## born2farm

oshkosh619;671396 said:


> Ahhhhh... OK, I gotcha now! With the Unimog in 1/87, compared to everything else being 1/64th stuff it _really_ would appear to be one of the mini 4X4's out there. Good thinking!
> 
> Wasn't trying to flame you earlier, Brock, just wasn't sure if you knew how big the 'mogs are. Alot of people see them in pictures and don't realize just what brutes they are in real life (myself included 'til I stood next to one!! I had the old Corgi Unimog plow as a youngster, and had always thought it was the size of say an F350. Man was I wrong!!).
> 
> Mike


Hey no problem. I always kinda thought they were Europes 2 ton equivalent truck. But by the pics it looks more like a semi with snow plow and dump bed.lol


----------



## zabMasonry

I'm seeing one coming out of the rapid prototyper very soon the the future.


----------



## joef450snowplow

any one now what i can make a conveyor belt out of and hydraulic hoses


----------



## joef450snowplow

and what about a grapple boom


----------



## born2farm

joef450snowplow;672655 said:


> any one now what i can make a conveyor belt out of and hydraulic hoses


what scale?


----------



## joef450snowplow

1/64 scaleee


----------



## joef450snowplow

1 got some new trucks ill put them up when i find my cam


----------



## joef450snowplow

a nd new pics of my plows


----------



## born2farm

got any pics yet? once christmas break gets here and i get a day off school ill try and get what of the fleet i got done all in a pic. i just tore down my ford 555 backhoe and making a 10.5ft pusher for it. anybody got color opinions? i would like it to match the fleet but how would a white backhoe look?


----------



## joef450snowplow

a model or the real thing


----------



## joef450snowplow

found my cam now have to look for the cabel


----------



## born2farm

model. tok the hoe off it because of tight lots and im thinking of shooting it white since its a snow only fleet.


----------



## joef450snowplow

my new models ran out of sheet meatl so it looks some what crappy








http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=161&pictureid=1213
http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=161&pictureid=1212


----------



## joef450snowplow




----------



## joef450snowplow

more







http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=161&pictureid=1208http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=161&pictureid=1201


----------



## joef450snowplow




----------



## joef450snowplow




----------



## born2farm

looks nice. i really like the cherry picker and the chipper. i take it your making a tree trimming service? you got anymore pics of that plow truck?

and to answer your hydraulic hose question i have used anything from black thread to tiny black wire. i would suggest something rigid and paint it before you put it on.


----------



## joef450snowplow

thanks and i do have more pics of my nysdot on pg 12 or 13


----------



## joef450snowplow

its on pg 13


----------



## joef450snowplow




----------



## joef450snowplow




----------



## joef450snowplow

my newest truck


----------



## joef450snowplow

im making another bucket wood chip truck and and a nother wood chip truck


----------



## born2farm

well broke down and bought the first front loader today. gonna throw a 22ft pusher on it some time. then i will be building another one. three more trucks and 3 more tractors and the fleet should be done....maybe.


----------



## born2farm

well got some updating done to the fleet. just got to break down and paint it all.

1996 Dodge 2500, 9ft boss plow, 8 ft v-box
1996 Dodge 2500, 9ft, 500 gal rear boom liquid deicer
2005 Ford F350, 9ft, 800 gal front boom liquid deicer
Bobcat S300, 10ft Custom Pusher Box
John Deere Front Loader (??###??), 18ft Pusher box
Mini Truck??


Still a lot I want to add. Does anyone have a suggestion on how to roll my own moldboards for pusher boxes? I am running out of old plows at need to redo my boxes.


----------



## Ducke

*04 Silverado*

I have been looking for a 1/24th *Chev Silverado Ext Cab 4x4 Z71.*
But have had no luck at my local hobby stores. Anyone know were I might 
get a kit via Mail order ?

PS : also I need a 1/24 1997 Chev S10 ext cab


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ducke;679935 said:


> I have been looking for a 1/24th *Chev Silverado Ext Cab 4x4 Z71.*
> But have had no luck at my local hobby stores. Anyone know were I might
> get a kit via Mail order ?
> 
> PS : also I need a 1/24 1997 Chev S10 ext cab


You wont find a Z71 4x4. I haven't seen anyone make one yet. You could convert the 2wd Silverado kit over to a 4x4, but that's about it. I saw an S10 ext. cab on Ebay not long ago, it was a nice resin conversion.


----------



## uniquechev

i want to do a one ton dump truck scale model but i haven't seen one . has anone seen one in there travels? and that chevy pick up truck model who makes that 2wheel drive one ? i need some things to keep me busy over the winter and not to spend alot of money on them ....


----------



## BigIron

*Happy Holidays from the South Bend Southern!!*

I bet a lot of you guys have been busy plowing the real thing these days...!!

Here's hoping the holidays are safe for everyone!

http://johndovak.blogspot.com/


----------



## born2farm

BigIron;686025 said:


> I bet a lot of you guys have been busy plowing the real thing these days...!!
> 
> Here's hoping the holidays are safe for everyone!
> 
> http://johndovak.blogspot.com/


Hey i really like that salt barn. What did you use for the cover?


----------



## born2farm

uniquechev;680043 said:


> i want to do a one ton dump truck scale model but i haven't seen one . has anone seen one in there travels? and that chevy pick up truck model who makes that 2wheel drive one ? i need some things to keep me busy over the winter and not to spend alot of money on them ....


I picked mine up at Meijers. Look in there toys by the models. Its a charcoal grey truck. Ill see if i can find the box and snap a pic.


----------



## Plow Chaser

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280299238059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

Check these out. I bought one about 15 years ago and see that the guy is making them again. I'm not advertising for him, but they are pretty neat. 1/24th scale too!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a little update on the NYSDOT Ford Louisville double winger I'm building. Haven't had much time to build, but every little bit counts!

And for you PennDot guys, here's the Mack tractor I'm doing as well.


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;706743 said:


> Here's a little update on the NYSDOT Ford Louisville double winger I'm building. Haven't had much time to build, but every little bit counts!
> 
> And for you PennDot guys, here's the Mack tractor I'm doing as well.


Beautiful work as usual, Ryan. Can't wait to see the Louisville completed!

Mike


----------



## Dan85

Always nice to see your updates Plow Chaser, Very inspiring!

Here's my efforts, finished my second 1:87 plow. Loader is from GHQ and the plow is completely scratch built.

- Dan


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;707916 said:


> Always nice to see your updates Plow Chaser, Very inspiring!
> 
> Here's my efforts, finished my second 1:87 plow. Loader is from GHQ and the plow is completely scratch built.
> 
> - Dan


Thanks Dan, the loader is awesome! How did you make the plow?


----------



## Dan85

Thanks! The plow started out as 3/8" plastruct tubing, I halved it, and shaved it down with a file. The bracing on the rear of it is .040" square styrene. Here's a better shot, pre-paint

- Dan


----------



## WingPlow

i wish i had a tenth of the creativity that you guys do

your stuff is simply amazing,,,,keep sending pics cuz we love seeing them


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Plow Chaser;339213 said:


> And here are 2 more.


Hey how can I build a plow for my backhoe just like Rob's. And where can I get the stuff to make a plow I really want a plow for my backhoe or even my front loader my scale is 1/50 I'm a really big truck collector and I would love to have a snowplow. So i need some Info.

Thank you


----------



## dieacst

*plows*

Snowplowcrazy shoot me your e-mail. ROB..


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i built truck models back in the 70s, i did one for my dads company when i was 11, it was a perfect match. i havent seen it in 30 years lol and theyre still in biz too.

my most recent attempt got me into r/cs, but they dont make van bodies so i made my own out of lexan its close enough for me its not perfect though . its a pic of a pic. sorry


----------



## bosslover

anybody ever check out norscot models they do cat equipment i have a couple of pieces from them they are really detalied and they are pretty neat


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

hey could anybody tell me how to build a plow for my 1/50 scale trucks keep up the GREAT work!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;721605 said:


> hey could anybody tell me how to build a plow for my 1/50 scale trucks keep up the GREAT work!!!


What kind of plows are you looking to build? On a 2 ton 4x4 or a tandem axle dump truck? You can build really anything, it's just what type of plow and application are you shooting for. Let me know and I'll give you a hand.

Ryan


----------



## WingPlow

ok, who can tell me who if anyone makes trailers for 1/34 scale

looking for equipment trailers, tag along type not semi trailers

cant seem to find any anywhere


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Ya I have a 1/64 scale dump truck and all I need to know is What do you build a plow out of, where can you get the stuff to make a plow and some pointers on how to build a plow for my scale models. It will be my first plow but I would like to make more plows in the future. IT WOULD BE SO COOL IF YOU COULD TELL ME HOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## progressivelawn

how about a 1 ton dully 1/64 how about a 1/64 back hoe


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;722767 said:


> Ya I have a 1/64 scale dump truck and all I need to know is What do you build a plow out of, where can you get the stuff to make a plow and some pointers on how to build a plow for my scale models. It will be my first plow but I would like to make more plows in the future. IT WOULD BE SO COOL IF YOU COULD TELL ME HOW!!!!!!!!


First Gear sells the 1/64th plows. You can always snag one of those off a FG dump truck. To make the parts yourself, well most every hobby shop sells styrene plastic stock. Virtually every shape and form of real steel. Form the moldboard of the plow by laterally laying the strip stock and building it up in the curve or J shape pattern. Make ribs by running smaller strip stock on the backside. You could also get a low schedule PVC pipe and half it like mentioned before in here.

Research is everything. Look at the plows themselves and get technique of thinking how the real ones are made.

Hope this helps.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Plow Chaser;723300 said:


> First Gear sells the 1/64th plows. You can always snag one of those off a FG dump truck. To make the parts yourself, well most every hobby shop sells styrene plastic stock. Virtually every shape and form of real steel. Form the moldboard of the plow by laterally laying the strip stock and building it up in the curve or J shape pattern. Make ribs by running smaller strip stock on the backside. You could also get a low schedule PVC pipe and half it like mentioned before in here.
> 
> Research is everything. Look at the plows themselves and get technique of thinking how the real ones are made.
> 
> Hope this helps.


OK that helps a lot!!! if i have any more Questions for you i will wright back if thats ok with you?


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;723362 said:


> OK that helps a lot!!! if i have any more Questions for you i will wright back if thats ok with you?


Send me a PM if you have any more questions.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Plow Chaser;723371 said:


> Send me a PM if you have any more questions.


Hey plow chaser, just wanted to make sure that this is the right styrene plastic stock
to use. So the web site that I found the styrene plastic stock is www.dhcinc.com/evergreen.htm, do you buy plain sheets and then bend them into a plow shape and it also had a inch. thickness on it like .010 all the way up to .080 on the plain sheets should it be thick or not so thick. Sorry to bug you!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;725538 said:


> Hey plow chaser, just wanted to make sure that this is the right styrene plastic stock
> to use. So the web site that I found the styrene plastic stock is www.dhcinc.com/evergreen.htm, do you buy plain sheets and then bend them into a plow shape and it also had a inch. thickness on it like .010 all the way up to .080 on the plain sheets should it be thick or not so thick. Sorry to bug you!!!


Evergreen is the right material to use. My new method for building the plows is to use a sheet of styrene and make it in reverse by scoring lines in the back side of the sheet and then lightly breaking them (not all the way through) and folding it to make the moldboard of the plow. You'll have a small "V" joint and I fill that in with superglue, then sand it smooth. For 1/64th scale you are probably looking to use a .020 sheet. You can also get the strips and stack them, and glue them on the radius of the plow one by one.

The biggest thing is trial and error. You aren't going to get it right the first time. I spent 7 hours one evening building a 1/25th scale V plow. I just takes time and doing it a few times.

Glad to help.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Plow Chaser;725580 said:


> Evergreen is the right material to use. My new method for building the plows is to use a sheet of styrene and make it in reverse by scoring lines in the back side of the sheet and then lightly breaking them (not all the way through) and folding it to make the moldboard of the plow. You'll have a small "V" joint and I fill that in with superglue, then sand it smooth. For 1/64th scale you are probably looking to use a .020 sheet. You can also get the strips and stack them, and glue them on the radius of the plow one by one.
> 
> The biggest thing is trial and error. You aren't going to get it right the first time. I spent 7 hours one evening building a 1/25th scale V plow. I just takes time and doing it a few times.
> 
> Glad to help.


OK THAT HELPS A LOT!!! THANK YOU!!! (I just didn't want to buy the wrong materials and have it not work!)


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's a prototype that I've been working on for a while. I've got most of the molds made and plan to start casting these up in the next few weeks. My plans are to have them ready for sale by the end of February if all goes well. It's a 1/25th scale reversible blade that I will make compatable with the AMT Ford Snowplow kit. It's pretty dead on to Viking's reversible plow with a few changes. Nothing is for sure yet because I haven't even attempted to cast 1 yet, but my hopes are high. Stay tuned...


----------



## progressivelawn

how do you do that can any one email me how you make a plow like wuts resin all that im clueless


----------



## Dan85

Ryan, that is another amazing project! I may have to buy one from you - though I wish it were 1/87! Seriously though, I may have to look for a 1/25 kit.

Also, how do you go about making the coils for the springs? Looks like actual coiled wire?

On a side note, I'm trying a method of plow forming you suggested - scoring the styrene and curving it to make a plow and so far it's working fairly well. I need to refine the dimensions of the plow and try for a bit more depth to the curve, but I think it's an acceptable start.



















- Dan


----------



## born2farm

Those plows are looking sweet guys. Im still working on building my fleet. Need to order some styrene soon. Still perfecting pusher boxes. Made about 10 but havnt liked any of them. Got one on the bench now that I think ill be happy with so I gotta make about 6 more of different sizes/


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;730655 said:


> Ryan, that is another amazing project! I may have to buy one from you - though I wish it were 1/87! Seriously though, I may have to look for a 1/25 kit.
> 
> Also, how do you go about making the coils for the springs? Looks like actual coiled wire?
> 
> On a side note, I'm trying a method of plow forming you suggested - scoring the styrene and curving it to make a plow and so far it's working fairly well. I need to refine the dimensions of the plow and try for a bit more depth to the curve, but I think it's an acceptable start.
> 
> - Dan


Dan that R model is awesome!! It looks like it could be 1/25th scale!! The coils I actually buy at the hardware store. They are the perfect size!! And your forming method is the only way I do it anymore. Build the plow backwards by scoring. Try lining up strip stock over and over and you will go nuts!! But for sure a great start. If I get this 1/25th stuff down, I may have to play with other scales too. I love 1/25th scale, but the other scales are a much larger market.

Ryan


----------



## farmerkev

To layer strips would reqire some pretty small strips right? Or else it would look too rough.


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmerkev;730835 said:


> To layer strips would reqire some pretty small strips right? Or else it would look too rough.


Evergreen and Plastruc make strips small enough for the smaller scales. It's just a pain in the rear to glue them all without making a total mess. With the scoring method, you score, bend, place glue in the open joint, hit it with accelerator, then bend the next one. It goes so much faster and is way cleaner.


----------



## dieacst

*plow*

Ryan: looks great, you have to produce those babies in 1/50th scale. ROB..


----------



## Plow Chaser

dieacst;730957 said:


> Ryan: looks great, you have to produce those babies in 1/50th scale. ROB..


If I get this resin casting process down, I plan on making 1/50th scale pusher boxes for loaders and backhoes. Keep your fingers crossed!! This could be good for us scale model plow guys!


----------



## farmerkev

Do you mind posting some pictures of how to stack pieces to make the curve? Im not sure if Im thinking of it the same way.


----------



## joef450snowplow

nice rigs guys 
i found a nysdot plow vid go to this http://capitalnews9.com/Video/video_pop.aspx?vids=82964


----------



## joef450snowplow

more vid http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=6629732&rss=rss-cs-wabc-video-6629732


----------



## Plow Chaser

Soon there will be plows for sale!! Just in 1/25th scale. I've been casting like crazy and still have to pour a few more parts in order to make a complete kit. Hopefully by this weekend or early next week, I will be able to start putting complete kits on the market!!


----------



## jasf

Those look great!! I know how much work goes into a project like this just to duplicate one piece.Hope you sell a ton of them.


----------



## Plow Chaser

jasf;751181 said:


> Those look great!! I know how much work goes into a project like this just to duplicate one piece.Hope you sell a ton of them.


Thanks! I will say this, lots and lots of time has gone into this. A good month perfecting the master copy. Making the molds usually takes a good 2 hours and then pouring them is fast. The waiting time is just the resin curing. It's a time consuming operation, but hopefully I will be putting something out there that model builders will want. Trust me, I'm not in this for the money, I'd never make my return with the time. No model companies put out good snow plow models, so I figured I will do it myself!


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

WOW!!! GREAT JOB ON THOSE PLOWS!!! I'm Now just Finishing my first plow it took me about 4 times to get it right. I think I did a good job for my first one but not much Detail. I just stated on my 1/64 scale dump truck wing plow I've got my front plow done now starting on wing plow.


----------



## dieacst

Ryan Those plows look awesome, your truely a master at Snow removal replicas, let me know when your selling those puppies, also you have to produce those in 1/50th scale, you will make alot of custom builders in that scale HAPPY including me. "GREAT WORK". ROB.......


----------



## farmtruckerboy

sorrry I cant put images on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmtruckerboy

How do you put images on this thing????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mike_PS

When you are replying, scroll down to "manage attachments" and there you can upload an image


----------



## colemantrucks

*I will buy two!*

Ryan,

Let me know when you get the plow kits done. I will buy two from you.

Do you think they will fit the First Gear 1/25 scale IH Paystar?

Mark


----------



## Plow Chaser

colemantrucks;753839 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Let me know when you get the plow kits done. I will buy two from you.
> 
> Do you think they will fit the First Gear 1/25 scale IH Paystar?
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark,

I didn't know FG was putting out a 1/25th Paystar!! The scale on the plows is 1/25th and will mate with any 1/25th truck. The push lugs that attach to the plow frame may have to be adjusted. I'll let you know when they are done. Hopefully by this weekend.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## proplus

I am new to this forum. I would like to share some of my scale plow work. This is a 1/27 scale plow truck. It is a western 7'-6" pro-plus on a 1999 ford f-350 superduty regular cab. I built three of these and am selling one so someone else can enjoy a model of there favorite western snowplow. Ebay item # 150327569324

features include: PLOW BLADE GOES UP & DOWN, PLOW BLADE GOES LEFT & RIGHT, PLOW TRIPS IN ANY POSITION, REAL WORKING ULTRAMOUNT SYSTEM, REMOVABLE MOUNTING BRACKET FROM THE TRUCK, CHAINLIFT SYSTEM.
details include: STEEL SNOWPLOW SHOES, WESTERNS POWER BAR, 6 VERTICAL RIBS, PLOW BLADE GUIDES, REAL TRIP SPRINGS, PLOW HEADLIGHT WIRING,WARNING DECALS,WESTERN DECALS.


----------



## farmerkev

That model is just AMAZING!


----------



## Plow Chaser

proplus;755068 said:


> I am new to this forum. I would like to share some of my scale plow work. This is a 1/27 scale plow truck. It is a western 7'-6" pro-plus on a 1999 ford f-350 superduty regular cab. I built three of these and am selling one so someone else can enjoy a model of there favorite western snowplow. Ebay item # 150327569324
> 
> features include: PLOW BLADE GOES UP & DOWN, PLOW BLADE GOES LEFT & RIGHT, PLOW TRIPS IN ANY POSITION, REAL WORKING ULTRAMOUNT SYSTEM, REMOVABLE MOUNTING BRACKET FROM THE TRUCK, CHAINLIFT SYSTEM.
> details include: STEEL SNOWPLOW SHOES, WESTERNS POWER BAR, 6 VERTICAL RIBS, PLOW BLADE GUIDES, REAL TRIP SPRINGS, PLOW HEADLIGHT WIRING,WARNING DECALS,WESTERN DECALS.


Really great work. Is that the resin plow a guy on Ebay was selling?


----------



## proplus

yes in a way. I bought the resin plow kit on ebay and i made so many modifications to it that its less then half of what it was when i bought it. I bought it as a fisher plow kit. I cut Parts off and grinded things off. I added more then half the parts needed to make it a western. It took a little over 2 months to make 3 of the plows because 3/4 off the finished plow is custom parts made from various materials the i needed to hunt for and make it perfect. When i bought the kit it was 98% resin. The finished plow now consists of at the most 35% resin. The rest of the parts consist of aluminum, steel, wood, plastic and metal. I basically bought the plow kit and used it for the parts i would need to scratch build any snowplow.


----------



## Plow Chaser

proplus;755144 said:


> yes in a way. I bought the resin plow kit on ebay and i made so many modifications to it that its less then half of what it was when i bought it. I bought it as a fisher plow kit. I cut Parts off and grinded things off. I added more then half the parts needed to make it a western. It took a little over 2 months to make 3 of the plows because 3/4 off the finished plow is custom parts made from various materials the i needed to hunt for and make it perfect. When i bought the kit it was 98% resin. The finished plow now consists of at the most 35% resin. The rest of the parts consist of aluminum, steel, wood, plastic and metal. I basically bought the plow kit and used it for the parts i would need to scratch build any snowplow.


My real question is, how was it dealing with the seller from Ebay? I bought the same kit, it was missing main parts, the plow blade was broken and another piece was broke in half. A month and a half has gone by and the guy still hasn't sent me the pieces I need.

BTW, his castings are garbage. I've never seen a casting need more work than those plows.

Again, great job on yours, you are proof that you can make a bag of poop smell like roses!!


----------



## proplus

Plow Chaser;755309 said:


> My real question is, how was it dealing with the seller from Ebay? I bought the same kit, it was missing main parts, the plow blade was broken and another piece was broke in half. A month and a half has gone by and the guy still hasn't sent me the pieces I need.
> 
> BTW, his castings are garbage. I've never seen a casting need more work than those plows.
> 
> Again, great job on yours, you are proof that you can make a bag of poop smell like roses!!


I had good communication experiece with the seller, However i bought 6 plow kits from him in 2 orders of 3 plows each order and the plow blades had many holes in them from air bubbles and parts of the cutting edge were chipped off completely. in my first order there were no parts missing but critical parts of the plow were broken in half (a-frame, main frame) and parts of the plow such as where the a-frame connects to the main frame was just a little bubble of resin.

on my second order, many parts were missing. I sent the guy an email and he had me every part that was missing within a week and even gave me tips on scale snowplow shoes(really nice guy).


----------



## Plow Chaser

proplus;755514 said:


> I had good communication experiece with the seller, However i bought 6 plow kits from him in 2 orders of 3 plows each order and the plow blades had many holes in them from air bubbles and parts of the cutting edge were chipped off completely. in my first order there were no parts missing but critical parts of the plow were broken in half (a-frame, main frame) and parts of the plow such as where the a-frame connects to the main frame was just a little bubble of resin.
> 
> on my second order, many parts were missing. I sent the guy an email and he had me every part that was missing within a week and even gave me tips on scale snowplow shoes(really nice guy).


Well we are having 2 different yet similar experiences with this guy. I had the cutting edge chipped off as well, and the main frame wasn't even sent. That's just bad business if you ask me. I've been waiting for the parts for over a month now. Hopefully I get the stuff soon...


----------



## proplus

Plow Chaser;755535 said:


> Well we are having 2 different yet similar experiences with this guy. I had the cutting edge chipped off as well, and the main frame wasn't even sent. That's just bad business if you ask me. I've been waiting for the parts for over a month now. Hopefully I get the stuff soon...


Well, The guy shipped the missing parts to me USPS priority mail out of Massachusetts and i live on long island and the parts only took like 3 business days to get to me after he shipped them. Do you live in the northeast? If he mailed them USPS priority mail over two weeks ago they should have gotten anywhere in the US by now. Maybe he shipped them USPS parcel post which is slow as crap. I would send him an email stating the facts.


----------



## Plow Chaser

proplus;755613 said:


> Well, The guy shipped the missing parts to me USPS priority mail out of Massachusetts and i live on long island and the parts only took like 3 business days to get to me after he shipped them. Do you live in the northeast? If he mailed them USPS priority mail over two weeks ago they should have gotten anywhere in the US by now. Maybe he shipped them USPS parcel post which is slow as crap. I would send him an email stating the facts.


I live in California, so I know things may take longer. But a month!! I've emailed him a couple of times about the parts. Who knows, if I don't get it soon, I will just cast the parts myself from that same kit that I bought years ago. Good luck on your Ebay sale!


----------



## joef450snowplow

does any one now if there are any scale model lawn mowers other then johndeere like scag or hustler or any commercial walk behinds and zero turns


----------



## proplus

Here are more pics....


----------



## proplus

Plow Chaser;751085 said:


> Soon there will be plows for sale!! Just in 1/25th scale. I've been casting like crazy and still have to pour a few more parts in order to make a complete kit. Hopefully by this weekend or early next week, I will be able to start putting complete kits on the market!!


Nice plow. Just seen it on eBay. Does it trip and do those shock absorbers really work? That plow is awesome.


----------



## Plow Chaser

proplus;756095 said:


> Nice plow. Just seen it on eBay. Does it trip and do those shock absorbers really work? That plow is awesome.


Thanks alot. The trip springs don't work. I thought about making them so they work, but it would have been just that, WORK!! It's a novel idea and the one you have that trips is really awesome, but to make it for the bigger plow would not have been practical. I've got a bunch cast up. I plan on putting a few more painted ones on Ebay, then I will be selling them as kits for you to assemble and paint.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;755535 said:


> Well we are having 2 different yet similar experiences with this guy. I had the cutting edge chipped off as well, and the main frame wasn't even sent. That's just bad business if you ask me. I've been waiting for the parts for over a month now. Hopefully I get the stuff soon...


Hey Ryan, what are guys going to do with the model plow without a plow frame?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;756710 said:


> Hey Ryan, what are guys going to do with the model plow without a plow frame?


Well 2 things.

1. I am making a bracket to be retrofitted to the AMT Ford snowplow frame that will allow my plow to attach to it.

2. I have a Viking plow frame that I am casting as well that will go great on the Paystar kit. I hope to have the frame out by the end of the month as well.

Currently the one I have on Ebay now does not have any frame. I'm sure a lot of modelers can figure things out themselves too.


----------



## Glockshot73!

Thought you guys might be interested in this, i think its pretty cool along with this thread.

http://www.littlebigtrucks.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/10653/subcatid/25769/id/193145

Chris


----------



## colemantrucks

joef4550snowplow,

They currently make a Gravely zero turn and DCP made a Walker some time ago.

You can buy the Gravely and an Ariens "snow thro" from DHS diecast. Both are 1/12 scale.

http://www.dhsdiecast.com/shop/product_detail.cfm?product_id=7369


----------



## WingPlow

Ryan, that paystar...is that an AMT kit or the ERTL kit ??


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;760151 said:


> Ryan, that paystar...is that an AMT kit or the ERTL kit ??


The only Paystar in 1/25th scale I know of is the one from AMT. First Gear makes a 1/25th scale S series set back axle. I'd love to see FG make a Paystar. The great thing about the 1/25th scale FG trucks is the detail. Better mirrors, better interiors, better tires. Just better trucks. But you are also paying 3 times the price!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Hey proplus, I saw that plow forsale on ebay. Why ya selling it?


----------



## WingPlow

i didnt realise that AMT made a 1/25 paystar. i had a ERTL 1/25 kit of a paystar 5000


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;760441 said:


> i didnt realise that AMT made a 1/25 paystar. i had a ERTL 1/25 kit of a paystar 5000


AMT/Ertl, I consider them pretty much the same. The Paystar kit is such a great kit. Definitely a great starter kit for a plow truck!


----------



## proplus

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;760309 said:


> Hey proplus, I saw that plow forsale on ebay. Why ya selling it?


I am selling it because i need money and want someone to enjoy having a one of a kind model plow. (I already made one for my own shelf collection).


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Hey plow chaser, where did you get that Oshkosh from, the one you just finished with the double wing plow and what size is it?


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;760864 said:


> Hey plow chaser, where did you get that Oshkosh from, the one you just finished with the double wing plow and what size is it?


The Oshkosh was a conversion kit made back in the 70s and a few years ago a guy named Bobby Griffen in the Carolinas remade it and put them on the market. I have 1 more of them (not for sale) and don't know of too many out there. It's 1/25th scale.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Well do you know of any good dump trucks that would look great with a wing plow I've been looking around but just can't find any like your cool!!! dump trucks with wing plows in maybe a 1/25th scale so I'm just trying to find a dump truck!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;760904 said:


> Well do you know of any good dump trucks that would look great with a wing plow I've been looking around but just can't find any like your cool!!! dump trucks with wing plows in maybe a 1/25th scale so I'm just trying to find a dump truck!!!


If you are going 1/25th scale, the AMT Ford Snowplow has a pretty good dump box. I still feel that the Paystar kit is such a great kit to make a rugged plow out of. There are still plenty out there for a decent price. The International S series on the other hand, hard to come by and when you find one you will pay big for it. But still one of the best plow trucks ever done!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-FORD-LNT-8...oryZ2584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dave Natale and American Industrial Truck Models sells a smaller single axle dump box.

www.aitruckmodels.com


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Hey how do you make your plows go left right up down? Do you have to buy special stuff or do you just make it out of plastic stock need some info!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;761057 said:


> Hey how do you make your plows go left right up down? Do you have to buy special stuff or do you just make it out of plastic stock need some info!!!


I make it out of plastic tubing. Find the sizes that allows one to slip inside the other. But you have to bore out the cylinder a bit to compensate for paint build up.

I'm selling complete plow kits if you are interested.


----------



## 84deisel

Hey proplus. I am your winning bidder. Cant wait to add it to my growing collection ( over 400 + now ! ).


----------



## proplus

84deisel;761165 said:


> Hey proplus. I am your winning bidder. Cant wait to add it to my growing collection ( over 400 + now ! ).


Thank you. That's some collection. You will enjoy the truck very much. I have my own little collection to.


----------



## 84deisel

now I just need some wings


----------



## proplus

84deisel;761191 said:


> now I just need some wings


The wings. I am still looking into the design of the wings and figuring what materials would be needed to make the wings come on and off. If i make wings the first thing i will do is post the pictures right here. The plow with the wings and a snow deflector would look awesome.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Cool i will try that, now like to take off the wings and the front plow do you just use small screws to hold it in place and then take them off or what? is your plow all made of plastic stock because it is really detailed and it looks so real do you just use all sorts of plastic shapes i would LOVE!!! to have a detailed plow like yours great job!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;761300 said:


> Cool i will try that, now like to take off the wings and the front plow do you just use small screws to hold it in place and then take them off or what? is your plow all made of plastic stock because it is really detailed and it looks so real do you just use all sorts of plastic shapes i would LOVE!!! to have a detailed plow like yours great job!!!


I make all my models with the ability to take off the plows and wings. Not like I ever will because once I build them, they go into a box and sit until I get a bigger house!! I generally use all plastic. Some brass and aluminum rod too.

Thanks for all the good words and PM me if you'd like one of the model plow kits I have. I share the enthusiasm with you!


----------



## Plow Chaser

*Future Products*

Hey guys,

I'd like to get an idea of what you want. I build 99% in 1/25th scale but I know that's not the only scale. So much of the construction equipment is in 1/50th and it seems to be the dominant market. So what would you guys like to see? Pusher boxes? V plows? One ways? I know there has been interest to do other plows for the Sword Oshkosh plows and it's something I'd like to tackle, but give me some input.

I bought a Norscot 924G Tool Carrier loader today for $20 and would like to play around with building a pusher box and then cast it.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## colemantrucks

Here is my 2 cents.

Any reversible, or one way that will fit on a 1:50 dump truck like the First Gear Granite or the Sword Oshkosh.

V plows would be great, but you need a wing to go with it.

Box plows are pretty simple to make and a lot of guys are doing them. I would focus on the other plows.


----------



## dieacst

That would be very nice to see, hopefully Ryan can get those plows done in 1/50 scale.....ROB....


----------



## dieacst

*plows*

Ryan I would love to see plows done for the Oshkosh and 980G looders. ROB....


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

I would love to see a 1/50 scale First Gear Granite dump truck with double wings or (1) wing and one way plow, or the 1/50 scale Sword Oshkosh with double wings and V plow like your other Oshkosh you did, if that's possible for 1/50 scale


----------



## Craaaig

push boxes, plow and wing set ups for loaders, and some other plow/wing setups would be nice for the oshkosh


----------



## dieacst

Craaaig shoot me your e-mail. [email protected]. ROB...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Thanks for the input guys. While I don't guarantee anything, I will say that I am going to start working on a few 1:50 scale projects. I was looking at my Sword Oshkosh last night and I feel I can make a one way plow for it and have it attach right to the frame like the runway plow does. Making wings for it will be harder as you would have to remove the dump box and either shorten it or replace it with a sander in order to put a wing tower behind the cab. I'd just hate to tear mine apart to use as the guinea pig!!

Oh yeah, I'd get rid of the darn crab steering on that thing too!! I hate it.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Well what ever you choose to build next, it will be AMAZING!!!! and I love to see pictures of your models


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;762563 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. While I don't guarantee anything, I will say that I am going to start working on a few 1:50 scale projects. I was looking at my Sword Oshkosh last night and I feel I can make a one way plow for it and have it attach right to the frame like the runway plow does. Making wings for it will be harder as you would have to remove the dump box and either shorten it or replace it with a sander in order to put a wing tower behind the cab. I'd just hate to tear mine apart to use as the guinea pig!!
> 
> Oh yeah, I'd get rid of the darn crab steering on that thing too!! I hate it.


I think the one-way is a great idea Ryan. And even though I'd like to see wings, I'd also hate to see any modifications that involve major choppage of the original. The frame detail (battery boxes, etc) would have to be removed to accomodate the rear wing gear.

Ideally, I'd like to see a removable one-way plow blade (with fixed frame assembly including plow lights that slides into the exisiting Sword mount), non-steering rear axle with duallies and an accurate well-detailed slide-in V-box spreader for the dump body. Modifying the pins on the dump gate hinges wouldn't be all that difficult to make it removable for the spreader body. It could be secured to the dump box floor w/double-sided tape and have "mock" chains or straps that could attach to anchor points added to the side of the dump bed like the rear thing,


----------



## farmtruckerboy

Michael J. Donovan;753691 said:


> When you are replying, scroll down to "manage attachments" and there you can upload an image


Thank you for replaying and I will have to try that out.


----------



## farmtruckerboy

Here are some custom built or customized machines or trucks.


----------



## farmtruckerboy

Here are some more.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Hey Plow chaser,
I just saw your International S-series snowplow model at "in a slightly smaller scale" and it was amazing!!! how many plow trucks have you done I would love to see picks? and just wondering where did you get that dump truck from? GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;768340 said:


> Hey Plow chaser,
> I just saw your International S-series snowplow model at "in a slightly smaller scale" and it was amazing!!! how many plow trucks have you done I would love to see picks? and just wondering where did you get that dump truck from? GREAT JOB!!!


Thanks man, just sent you a PM!


----------



## kingcat400

what do you use to make the plow and mount out of
i havw built a few boot would like to make them look better

will put up pic later


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's the demo model I'm using for the reversible plow and hitch I'm selling. I'll take better pics later, tried out the cell phone on this one!


----------



## farmerkev

Very nice!


----------



## WingPlow

Ryan, that is an awesome looking paystar
will be waiting to see the finished product


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's some better pictures!


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

WOW!!! 2 more great looking models, good job!!!


----------



## CityGuy

Wow those look so realistic!!


----------



## WingPlow

is that a straight front axle in the paystar or a 4wd front end ?


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;769876 said:


> is that a straight front axle in the paystar or a 4wd front end ?


Straight axle. I was going to make it 4wd but really don't want to put a lot of work into this truck. I did have to lift it though. The rear is pretty high and without any modifications it would have had a nice nose dive to it.


----------



## kingcat400

This is what i am working on so far


----------



## kingcat400

what i did a few years ago


----------



## farmtruckerboy

I think that the snow plow truck looks very very cool and I will have to get some of those plow systems from Plow Chaser.


----------



## joef450snowplow

nysdot snow plow video 
http://news10now.com/Video/video_pop.aspx?vids=83929


----------



## colemantrucks

Ryan,

I bought one of your plow kits off Ebay. It looks great! 

Are you selling the big plow frame that you have mounted on that Paystar?

I need one like it to use on a First Gear IH 2500.


----------



## Plow Chaser

colemantrucks;771640 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I bought one of your plow kits off Ebay. It looks great!
> 
> Are you selling the big plow frame that you have mounted on that Paystar?
> 
> I need one like it to use on a First Gear IH 2500.


Oh that was you!! You should have told me, I feel a service to hook up my Plowsite guys better! I am selling the plow frame. Just started casting a bunch of them. PM me and we will work something out.

BTW, the kit should be reaching you today or tomorrow. Let me know what you think when you get it.


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey Plowchaser, any plans on putting an under belly scraper on that paystar? Keep up the good work i love seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;772636 said:


> Hey Plowchaser, any plans on putting an under belly scraper on that paystar? Keep up the good work i love seeing what you come up with.


No plans of a belly scraper. Especially on a Paystar. In fact this truck should have double wings and a big one way plow!! But being it's my demo model for the kits I am selling, I'm keeping it as simple as possible. Thanks for the good words.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

hey has anybody tried to make a snow blower yet for a bobcat. I can't make the inside blades with the round curves and everything!!! I was wondering how you guys do it, if you have yet?


----------



## joef450snowplow

i used the auger from a matchbox utility bucket truck that was for the ertl 1/50 bobcat


----------



## progressivelawn

lets see some pics


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

COOL!!!! I will try that. that is a good idea do you have a picture? what would you do for a 1/32 scale bobcat I don't think that would fit? but I will try that on my 1/50th scale bobcat!!!! thanks


----------



## progressivelawn

bump to top pics please ilove thease custom toy plows you guys make


----------



## rabbitsmeller

Here's my Lego Snow Plow that I built.

Check out my Youtube videos

www.youtube.com/rabbitsmeller400


----------



## rabbitsmeller

Here are some more


----------



## rabbitsmeller

heres some more


----------



## rabbitsmeller

heres some more


----------



## rabbitsmeller

here's some more


----------



## farmtruckerboy

VERY VERY VERY cool that thing sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Craaaig

looks like legos are becoming much more advanced


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

GREAT LOOKING LEGO PLOW TRUCK!!!!! That is so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## progressivelawn

nice how long did that take you to make ?


----------



## rabbitsmeller

progressivelawn;773565 said:


> nice how long did that take you to make ?


It took me about 1 month


----------



## progressivelawn

About what you pay for it? wered you find all the parts?


----------



## rabbitsmeller

progressivelawn;773736 said:


> About what you pay for it? wered you find all the parts?


I payed about $70.00 just for the green bricks and another $20.00 for the wheels. I got some of the parts from other Lego sets I have, such as the, pnuematic cylinder and the frame. Both of those came from the Lego Technic 8285 Tow Truck. I got the green parts from Lego.com, its called Pick A Brick, you can order any basic lego bricks, if you would want to buy wheels you would have to go to Customer Service and go to Replacment Parts and type in a set number. If you want to get the Pnuematic cylinder you would have to go to www.legoeducation.com and go to the Energy section, they can pretty expensive, each cylinder costs $5.00, and don't forget the the tubing,pumps,and swiches.


----------



## WingPlow

peoples creativity never ceases to amaze me..

thats a great looking truck


----------



## Plow Chaser

That LEGO plow is so awesome. Definitely the best LEGO plow I've ever seen built!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Scroll down about 2/3rds of the way and you will see a truck built by Dave Natale using my snowplow kit!

http://www.basketsbythebrowns.com/tcm/09/April Gal/April09gal.htm


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;775470 said:


> Scroll down about 2/3rds of the way and you will see a truck built by Dave Natale using my snowplow kit!
> 
> http://www.basketsbythebrowns.com/tcm/09/April Gal/April09gal.htm


Plow setup looks *GREAT* Ryan! Too bad we don't have something like that in 1/50th to convert the Sword Oshkosh's from airport to highway plows!


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Ryan plow setup looks awesome!!!. Has anybody tried to make a power v plow like the the boss has for a pickup truck, that goes left, right, up, down, scoop and v position I would like to make one for my 1/18 scale truck but it would seem hard to do any info!!!


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Does anybody know where I can get 1/50th scale pickup trucks and trailers, like a flatbed for a mini track hoe or a bobcat!!!


----------



## joef450snowplow

i tryed to make one for my 1/64 f350 i got a 9 foot plow from mooresfarmtoys.com 
and removed the rivit and cut the plow in half then i had a first gear truck that i had for scrap parts and used one of the door hings and hot glued it it worked but i couldnt find a way to get it back on the plows fram sow that i can go left and right as a reg 9 foot blade and it could not go up and down an it couldnt make a good in the scoop passion


----------



## joef450snowplow

and i dont have pics of it


----------



## joef450snowplow

nysdot vids http://news10now.com/Video/video_pop.aspx?vids=83929

http://news10now.com/Video/video_pop.aspx?vids=83928


----------



## joef450snowplow

more nysdot trucks


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Where can I get decals for 1/18 and 1/25 scale snow plows I'm looking for the BOSS snow plow Decals!!! to go on the BLADE!!! any info


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Hey, anything new how about you plow chaser how are your plows coming???


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;783299 said:


> Hey, anything new how about you plow chaser how are your plows coming???


This has been the summer of no time! Between working 12-14 hours on the night shift to moving into my new home, my plow building has halted! But I do have a new one way plow that I hope to have out in a few weeks. I hope to start building something, SOON!


----------



## joef450snowplow

more nysdot vid s http://news10now.com/Video/video_pop.aspx?vids=84040&sid=1001&rid=1013


----------



## joef450snowplow

another http://www.wbng.com/news/local/38562027.html?video=YHI&t=a


----------



## joef450snowplow

and another http://www.newschannel34.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=3


----------



## joef450snowplow

and another http://www.wivb.com/dpp/news/plow_fleets_hit_streets_in_full_force_090128


----------



## joef450snowplow

and another
http://www.weny.com/News-Local.asp?ARTICLE3864=9139159


----------



## joef450snowplow

and another http://www.wgrz.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=62242&catid=37&provider=email


----------



## joef450snowplow

and another http://www.wetmtv.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=5


----------



## farmtruckerboy

ussmileyflag:crying:Where is the pictures of finish products or starting a project?


----------



## colemantrucks

*Any new diecast snow plows on the horizon?*

As anyone heard of any new diecast snow plows in the works?

We need something new!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Here's something new!! Just got my 776 today!

http://www.aitruckmodels.com/pages/ck114brock776convkit.html

My plows are now being sold by AITM to go with the great truck kits Dave offers.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Another shot of the Brockway 776 plow.

http://www.basketsbythebrowns.com/tcm/09/CFE/DaveNataleBrockway776plowtruck.jpg


----------



## 84deisel

looks pretty realistic right down to the misaimed plow lights.


----------



## colemantrucks

That looks really good!

Are you still working on a 1:50 scale plow?


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

SWEET I LOVE THE ONE WAY PLOW IT LOOKS AWESOME!!! it's 1/25 scale right??? will it go on the Ford LNT8000 Snow Plow Dump Truck by AMT 1/25 scale I might just have to buy one from you!!! great job!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

colemantrucks;791897 said:


> That looks really good!
> 
> Are you still working on a 1:50 scale plow?


I hope to get some 1:50 scale equipment out someday. I've always built in 1:25 scale and love the size. I'm hoping this winter to attempt some 1:50 plows for the Sword Oshkosh. Hope!


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;791899 said:


> SWEET I LOVE THE ONE WAY PLOW IT LOOKS AWESOME!!! it's 1/25 scale right??? will it go on the Ford LNT8000 Snow Plow Dump Truck by AMT 1/25 scale I might just have to buy one from you!!! great job!!!


Thanks! It will fit the Louisville 8000. You will just have to make frame extensions in the front. I've made an adaptor bracket to fit the hitch that comes with the kit, but the new hitch looks so much better than that bumper affixed one that comes with the kit.


----------



## Dan85

The finished product looks great Ryan! I'm definitely going to have to grab one of those and venture out of my scale!

- Dan


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;792009 said:


> The finished product looks great Ryan! I'm definitely going to have to grab one of those and venture out of my scale!
> 
> - Dan


I'm telling you, 1/25th scale is where it's at!!


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Do you have pictures of the one way plow on a truck yet???


----------



## mercer_me

1/64 scale Ford F-350 flat bed with 9' plow and 8' sander.


----------



## Kuzanut

that home made or made from a bunch of kits? Very nice btw.


----------



## farmtruckerboy

I found this kit on on a website that was already mention but I found this plow is also cool.


----------



## mercer_me

Kuzanut;793173 said:


> that home made or made from a bunch of kits? Very nice btw.


I bought the truck, then I bought the plow and sander from http://www.mooresfarmtoys.com/.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

witch website did you find that???


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

the other post is for farmtruckerboy I didn't say


----------



## Plow Chaser

farmtruckerboy;793224 said:


> I found this kit on on a website that was already mention but I found this plow is also cool.


Those are the plows I cast up and Dave sells them for me.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

that's what I thought! sweet looking plow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuzanut

Hey Plow Chaser are they made of resin or styrene?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;794058 said:


> Hey Plow Chaser are they made of resin or styrene?


They are Resin.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Does anybody know if 1/25th scale is bigger then 1/24th scale or is 1/24th scale bigger then 1/25th scale, and is it pretty close to the same size???


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;795231 said:


> Does anybody know if 1/25th scale is bigger then 1/24th scale or is 1/24th scale bigger then 1/25th scale, and is it pretty close to the same size???


1/24th scale is bigger than 1/25th. The smaller the fraction, the larger the scale. Just like HO scale, 1/87, small. But 1/24th and 1/25th are so close you wont really notice. If you take a Italeri or Revell 1/24th scale kit and compare it to a 1/25th scale AMT kit, you will notice a slight change in size. But it's just that, slight. 1/100th is slight.


----------



## joef450snowplow

i like the f350 plow had that same one then used it to make a 4 door i like it nice


----------



## BigIron

Check out this cool Mack plow in 1/87th scale...

http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo375/mack_rm686_dump-plow.php

John


----------



## Plow Chaser

BigIron;801893 said:


> Check out this cool Mack plow in 1/87th scale...
> 
> http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo375/mack_rm686_dump-plow.php
> 
> John


That is unreal!!! We need a RM in 1/25th scale.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Hey guys, I was looking around on the internet and found a website called www.micromark.com I'm sure some of you know about that website but it's a GREAT site for model builders. Take a look around!!!! but what really got my attention is there solid brass miniature but hinges all different sizes, shapes its pretty cool you can use it for opening doors or anything you want that needs to open and close so cheek it out some time!!! and search for solid brass miniature but hinges!


----------



## Miller1155

Nice job...


----------



## WingPlow

plow chaser...havent seen anything from you lately ??

anything in the works


----------



## Dan85

It's getting to be that time of the year again! Here is one that I never got around to posting last year - A Ford C model salter with a belly plow in 1/87 scale (smaller than matchbox cars)
The salter is 100% scratch built from styrene.










Also somewhat related to municipal services, I built this roll-off on a Boley international frame. The dumpster is a modified walthers green container.










Looking forward to everyone's projects for the season!

- Dan


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;847053 said:


> plow chaser...havent seen anything from you lately ??
> 
> anything in the works


Ahhhhh, I wish I was able to produce more this year, but with the insane amount of hours I've been doing at work and with my 1st child on the way, this has not been the year of modelling. But I have been casting up my plow kits and selling them like crazy. Most of my modelling time is going to making up the kits!! And I took a little break from the plows and am working on an Autocar DC mixer.

http://www.basketsbythebrowns.com/tcm/09/Sept Gal/rype.jpg

And I have been working on a plow bit by bit. A 1977 Brockway 776 that the NYSDOT used to run way back in the day.

http://www.brockwaytrucks.org/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1511

So you probably wont see much finished from me in the near future, but when the baby is sleeping, I'll be cutting and glueing away!

Ryan


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan-
You need to put a plow and wing on that R model!!


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;847154 said:


> Dan-
> You need to put a plow and wing on that R model!!


Consider it done! That shall be my next project! (I had forgotten about it until I moved it and noticed all the plow pieces were sitting in the back of the truck)

Mixer looks fantastic!

Congratulations on the new addition to the family!

- Dan


----------



## WingPlow

that brockway is definitly differant but looks like your off to a great start

and congrats on the new arrival...enjoy them while there young cuz they grow like weeds

seems like my 19 yo was just a baby yesterday


----------



## Plow Chaser

Thanks for the good words guys. Definitely excitement with my wife and I over the next few weeks!! I just hope my little girl likes plows and trucks!!!

Here's the real NYSDOT Brock that I'm going to model. First I'll tackle the plow, then I'm going to do the 761 single drive tractor. Just had the decals all made up with the old logo.

Now if I could just finish that mixer!! The plows went to the wayside, I found an incredible mixer yard outside of Albany, NY this summer that had probably 75 or so old vintage mixers. The mixer I'm doing was a company that actually existed down the street from my grandparents house in Utica, NY. Cranesville Block bought them out years ago, but they kept all the old Autocars, Whites, and Macks. It's amazing the relics in this yard.


----------



## rekcirb13

Plow Chaser;847600 said:


> Thanks for the good words guys. Definitely excitement with my wife and I over the next few weeks!! I just hope my little girl likes plows and trucks!!!
> 
> Here's the real NYSDOT Brock that I'm going to model. First I'll tackle the plow, then I'm going to do the 761 single drive tractor. Just had the decals all made up with the old logo.
> 
> Now if I could just finish that mixer!! The plows went to the wayside, I found an incredible mixer yard outside of Albany, NY this summer that had probably 75 or so old vintage mixers. The mixer I'm doing was a company that actually existed down the street from my grandparents house in Utica, NY. Cranesville Block bought them out years ago, but they kept all the old Autocars, Whites, and Macks. It's amazing the relics in this yard.


Hi Ryan,
Congratulations to both of you on the baby! If you're as lucky as me, my daughter (age 21) and my son (age 17) still accompany me to truck, custom car, fire apparatus, and air shows when they can. I hope yours will still find time to spend with their "old man" as well.
Take care,
Bob


----------



## rekcirb13

rekcirb13;863034 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> Congratulations to both of you on the baby! If you're as lucky as me, my daughter (age 21) and my son (age 17) still accompany me to truck, custom car, fire apparatus, and air shows when they can. I hope yours will still find time to spend with their "old man" as well.
> Take care,
> Bob


P.S.
Ryan,
Great job (as usual) on the A-Car mixer.
Bob


----------



## powerstroker11

hey guys, ok so after reading all this im really interested in making a truck with a plow set up. however i got a few ?s. what exactly is scratching and i looked up styrene but can someone explain to me what it is exactly and how it works. what is it similar to as in a reference? Thanks


----------



## oshkosh619

powerstroker11;863633 said:


> hey guys, ok so after reading all this im really interested in making a truck with a plow set up. however i got a few ?s. what exactly is scratching and i looked up styrene but can someone explain to me what it is exactly and how it works. what is it similar to as in a reference? Thanks


"Scratching" refers to "Scratch-Building".... like you'd imagine, it means _you_ fabricate everything yourself by necessity... the parts, components, etc. do not exist in pre-prepared form. It is the most challenging of model building endeavors and the most rewarding, becuase you built something that did not exist previously.

Styrene just refers to a type of plastic (i.e. abs, styrene, resin, etc.). Styrene is available in a wide variety of shapes and forms including sheets of various thickness, structural shapes such as girders, grillwork, etc. A very good source for styrene for scratchbuilding is Plastruct. Any good hobby shop worth it's salt, and most of your model railroad dealers sell various types/sizes of Plastruct. You cna deal directly with them by hitting up their website plastruct.com.


----------



## powerstroker11

now i saw on here that styrene to make plows people would bend it and glue it but i dot understand how it works if its in a flat sheet? also does anyone know of a good site with truck kits of 1/50th scale. i went to aitruckmodels.com and all they have is 1/25th scale but i saw exactly what i wanted. just only the scale is alot bigger then what i wanted by looking at Plowchasers work on here....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh summed it up pretty good. Evergreen Plastic also sells styrene. You can also use brass and aluminum shapes as well. Harder to work with, but stronger. Take a trip to your hobby shop if you have one close by and walk around at the scratch building supplies. It's amazing what you can build with the plastic shapes and beams that are found in the everyday steel business. Also take into account the scale you want to work in. IMO the smaller the harder. I like the bigger scales, I feel they are easier to work with. 

Ryan


PS, thanks for the good words Bob!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

www.jaydeez.com

Great site for smaller scale. But stick with the big scale!! Dave at AITM has great conversions and he sells a great plow for me!!!!


----------



## powerstroker11

i understand, i was looking at your models( i love the NYSDOT one bc i work for the NYSDOT) but from the pictures its alot bigger then i wanted, i always liked the 1/50th scale and i understand its smaller. Does anyone know of a good site with kits for just trucks and also has add ones like aitruckmodels.com has?


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;863708 said:


> now i saw on here that styrene to make plows people would bend it and glue it but i dot understand how it works if its in a flat sheet? also does anyone know of a good site with truck kits of 1/50th scale. i went to aitruckmodels.com and all they have is 1/25th scale but i saw exactly what i wanted. just only the scale is alot bigger then what i wanted by looking at Plowchasers work on here....


You have to lightly score the flat sheet with an X-acto on the back side of the styrene and bend the curve around.


----------



## powerstroker11

that website u posted is a good one but the trucks are already pre built, i was looking for a start from scratch built it from a kit style. also talking about that..... does everyone air brush or just brush the paint? i figured air brush be alot neater but how hard is it to do?


----------



## bryanR

im getting ready to start setting up my H-O train set and i am going to be doing a winter theme and i cant wait to get some plows going. ill post a picture of the plow front for a train i have already.


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;863728 said:


> that website u posted is a good one but the trucks are already pre built, i was looking for a start from scratch built it from a kit style. also talking about that..... does everyone air brush or just brush the paint? i figured air brush be alot neater but how hard is it to do?


Definitely don't brush the paint, you will be so disappointed with the results. Air brush or rattle can it. Play around with all scales and see what you like best. But if you are looking to do a full on detailed scratchbuild, 1/25th is the way to go. Any help you need, just hit me up. I'm planning a few NYSDOT projects myself.

Ryan


----------



## powerstroker11

Ok air brush ill give it a try. How hard is it to do? Also plowchaser on the one website for1/25th scale. How do you know what chassis to choose to match up with a cab and body?


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;864101 said:


> Ok air brush ill give it a try. How hard is it to do? Also plowchaser on the one website for1/25th scale. How do you know what chassis to choose to match up with a cab and body?


Airbrushes are a little pricey and you still need a compressor to power it. But you will get the best results from it. I bought a Paashe gravity feed airbrush and it is so great. Iwata makes phenominal ones as well.

For chassis, anything will work, but you may have to extend the front frame rails. The AMT Paystar 5000 kit works great for the plow kit Dave sells for me. Any set back front axle kit is ideal for the plow hitch set up, but as we know, so many trucks are set forward front axle. You can still get away with using my kit on a set forward. I just like the reinforcement of the frame rails sticking out to attach the the hitch cheek plates. What truck were you planning on building?


----------



## powerstroker11

i liked the complete kit of the Mack b61 but id really like to so a Inter s series or mack granite but there arent any kits for that. I also was looking for just cabs and just piece something together for them and didnt see them. ill have to figure it out, prob just for a starter ill go with the Mack B61 and throw one of your rev plows on it. kinda like a modern with vintage truck.....


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Ryan is right 1/25 scale is the way to go, like you I started out 1/50 scale and I'm working all in 1/25 scale now. Like Ryan said, it is a lot easier to build in bigger scales. 1/25 scale has a lot more kits I don't know of any for 1/50 scale. There are some cabs that I know of if you go 1/25 scale and some good kits too


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;864257 said:


> i liked the complete kit of the Mack b61 but id really like to so a Inter s series or mack granite but there arent any kits for that. I also was looking for just cabs and just piece something together for them and didnt see them. ill have to figure it out, prob just for a starter ill go with the Mack B61 and throw one of your rev plows on it. kinda like a modern with vintage truck.....


The only place you will find an S series right now is on Ebay. They pop up about 2 or 3 a month. They usually get $50-$100. It's a great kit and I know I've spent my fair share accumulating a bunch of them. Dave's kits are superb and working with his resin is great. Go to his other site, www.davestrucks.com for other info and also www.sourkrautsmodeltrucks.com and www.kitformservices.com


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Ryan whats the item number or who is the seller I cant find it on Ebay?


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;864649 said:


> Ryan whats the item number or who is the seller I cant find it on Ebay?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160378649754&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I don't think I will bid on this one, but it's very tempting!! Good luck!


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Yeah that's a nice S series, but I got my hands full for awhile so I'm not going to bid on this one!!! I forgot to tell you that modelsbydave has the 1/25 IH S-Series Standard Cab Kit available on this site now it's $45.00


----------



## powerstroker11

yea, im not a big fan of ebay.... i dont know why but id rather by something from a site. does anyone know of any mack granites in 1/25th scale since you guess convinced me to start wit that size hahahaha


----------



## oshkosh619

powerstroker11;864859 said:


> yea, im not a big fan of ebay.... i dont know why but id rather by something from a site. does anyone know of any mack granites in 1/25th scale since you guess convinced me to start wit that size hahahaha


Unless one of the aftermarket casters is doing one (or planning to), there are _ *NO* _ Mack Granites in 1/24 or 1/25. I've seen them in 1/87, and a couple diecast versions (Sword Models - 1/50 and First Gear - 1/50, 1/34). That's about it for Granites.


----------



## powerstroker11

yea i know there already made by first gear and all. i just cant see the point in spending that amount of money to tear down and rebuild lol


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;864886 said:


> yea i know there already made by first gear and all. i just cant see the point in spending that amount of money to tear down and rebuild lol


The one thing with building these types of models, whether it's tearing apart a FG diecast, or scratchbuilding a 1/25th S series, it takes a little bit of cash. I figure each time I build a model with all the scratchbuild plows and hitches and after market parts, it easily costs me between $150-$200.


----------



## powerstroker11

yea thats fine, what im trying to say is i cant see ripping apart a nice truck thats all painted up nicely and what not.


----------



## Plow Chaser

powerstroker11;865304 said:


> yea thats fine, what im trying to say is i cant see ripping apart a nice truck thats all painted up nicely and what not.


Oh I totally agree. But I've also seen some of the diecast gurus tear down an expensive piece and repaint it, add some touches and it is unreal. If only First Gear made their plows a little more practicle.


----------



## powerstroker11

i totally agree with you!


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

okay, one of my friends drives a cement truck and he wants to see if i could build one for him. but I don't know where to get a 1/25 scale mixer kit or just the cement drum? I know this is for plows but maybe someone here would know............................... here is what I'm looking for.


----------



## powerstroker11

is that a mack rd?


----------



## powerstroker11

heres a mixer kit
http://www.aitruckmodels.com/pages/kt14challengemixer.html


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

yeah I believe so I just found that on the internet so.......... it's not his truck but that's what his mixer setup looks like. I have seen that mixer kit but I was hoping to find something like the one in the picture...........I guess with a little modeling it could work.................Maybe.....................


----------



## powerstroker11

yea good luck trying to find a kit similar to what u need.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

well right know, not much luck and I might not find one but I might be able to work something out with that kit. I have found some other kits I might try too.


----------



## powerstroker11

whatever works for u. ur the one building it lol


----------



## Plow Chaser

The one kit has a Challenge mixer and the other has a Rex mixer. The mixer of the Mack RD that your buddy wants to build looks to be a McNeilus mixer. No such kit exists for that. But you can use the larger drum from the Rex mixer and adapt it to a McNeilus set up. The RD kits are still out there, but it's the west coast grill that you will need and I do believe Dave at AITM has them.

And the AMT KW Transit mixer kit, easily $150 on Ebay. A very rare kit. You are better off buying Dave's resin mixer kit. Same kit, half the cost.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

yeah my plan was to take Dave's mixer and convert it to a McNeilus mixer. I guess my big question is the mixer that Dave sell's is it a different size then a McNeilus mixer cause a McNeilus mixer looks like a smaller drum to me are they the same size? this is what I really want it to look like if only first gear made them in 1/25 scale.


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;872116 said:


> yeah my plan was to take Dave's mixer and convert it to a McNeilus mixer. I guess my big question is the mixer that Dave sell's is it a different size then a McNeilus mixer cause a McNeilus mixer looks like a smaller drum to me are they the same size? this is what I really want it to look like if only first gear made them in 1/25 scale.


The Challenge/Cooke mixer that Dave sells is an 8 yard mixer, the Rex mixer in the Paystar kit is a 10 yd mixer. By the looks of the McNeilus mixer, it's easily a 10. Trust me, there is a lot of things I wish First Gear made in 1/25th scale, the Granites being one of them! At least they gave us the S series in 1/25th!!


----------



## oshkosh619

*My scale airport fleet*

Just a quick (and as a result, not so great) picture of my scale airport snow removal fleet. Only the best at this airport.... Oshkosh! From right to left;

Oshkosh P series 6x4
Oshkosh P Series 4x4
Oshkosh P Series 4x4
Oshkosh H Series w/MB4600 broom attachment
Oshkosh HB Series high-speed blower

Not in the pic (down for repairs)

Komatsu GD655 Laterra grader w/V plow and r/h wing
JCB 456 Loader

Let it snow!!


----------



## Kuzanut

Nice fleet.. have anymore pics? Hey Plow Chaser Hows the little one doing?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;883288 said:


> Nice fleet.. have anymore pics? Hey Plow Chaser Hows the little one doing?


If the airports go down this winter, we know where to find the reserves!!

The little one is doing great! Life seems to slow down when you just hold and look at your baby for hours on end. The modelling time is at 0, but worth it all for my little girl.


----------



## oshkosh619

Wholehearted congratulations to Ryan and his wife on the newest little "Plow Chaser" to enter our community!

I'll try to snap some better pics of the fleet for everyone to enjoy. 

Let it snow!!

Mike


----------



## colemantrucks

*Any new plows for 2010?*

Anyone heard of any new scale model plows for 2010?

We need something!


----------



## thesnowman269

WOW! amazing thread


----------



## BigIron

*Happy New Year!*

Everybody out plowing snow? Nobody building any models??

JOhn


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

I was on YouTube the other day and saw this video (http://www.youtube.com/user/mrledlights#p/a/u/2/_4QZNUufDjk) he did a pretty good job on the lights and plow...thought you guys would like this video...if you haven't seen it yet..........


----------



## Ford-101

Plow Chaser;769708 said:


> Here's some better pictures!


Plow chaser did you ever finish this truck


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ford-101;948315 said:


> Plow chaser did you ever finish this truck


Not sure what truck you are talking about? I haven't finish anything though since my baby girl was born. But I have been casting up a ton of resin plow kits.


----------



## parknlot pusher

PLOW CHASER : my uncle is retiring after 39 yrs with the township. I was wondering if u would be willing to sell the cat loader with the red plow , it is identical to the machine he operates for them . If willing to sell how much and how do u like payment?


----------



## Plow Chaser

parknlot pusher;948788 said:


> PLOW CHASER : my uncle is retiring after 39 yrs with the township. I was wondering if u would be willing to sell the cat loader with the red plow , it is identical to the machine he operates for them . If willing to sell how much and how do u like payment?


Actually I'm not the guy who built a cat loader with red plow.


----------



## Ford-101

this paystar


----------



## Ford-101

I know what you mean with the little ones time seems to fly by... I was just wondering , its a nice truck.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ford-101;949495 said:


> I know what you mean with the little ones time seems to fly by... I was just wondering , its a nice truck.


Oh for sure. And working 12 hour days doesn't help the time matter either. That Paystar is actually used to be the test model for the resin plow kits I make. Once I make a wing kit and sander/spreader body I will make the truck a little more permanent. Thanks for the good words!

Ryan


----------



## dieacst

*parking lot pusher*

Send me your e-mail and I will give you details on the Cat with the red plow. That is one of my custom models. ROB./....


----------



## dieacst

*park lot pusher*

Here is my e-mail [email protected]......


----------



## BigIron

*Little big snow plows (1/87th)*

Trying to decide whether to add a side wing to this grader?? Whada think?

More pix at http://johndovak.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dan85

Looks Great - nice to see another 1/87 fan!!

By the way, I love your layout, I check your photo updates fairly often!

- Dan


----------



## ihdriver7088

here is my 1990 gmc sierra k3500 sle with 8'2" boss power v-xt i had this custom built the kid does awesome work and if anyone else wants something done here is his link his name is cody austin http://austincustom-scratchfarmtoys.com


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

That Boss Looks Good The Lights Should Be Lowered Alittle


----------



## cubanb343

That GMC is sweeeeeet!! Good job on it


----------



## mercer_me

ihdriver7088;969428 said:


> here is my 1990 gmc sierra k3500 sle with 8'2" boss power v-xt i had this custom built the kid does awesome work....


That thing is wicked nice.


----------



## BigIron

*All winged up and ready.... almost*

http://johndovak.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maine_Train

Nice work on the grader, John, and on the entire layout. :salute:


----------



## tiaquessa

*Scale Fisher Plow*

This is my latest of plow builds. I have always loved Fisher Snow Plows. Everything works as a real plow would including up, down, angle left center and right, and yes the trip edge works.









I have also built a Fisher V-Plow with the trip edge, but it's on display at my local hobby shop.


----------



## mercer_me

That thing wicked nice.


----------



## Polarisrider

that is unbelivable the amount of detail that fisher plow has. How did u get the small warning and mounting and dismounting stickers?


----------



## Kuzanut

could you take like a thousand more pictures of it and maybe a movie???


----------



## Plow Chaser

That's insane!!! RC isn't it?


----------



## tiaquessa

I have more pictures. I'll try to post more soon. This plow is mounted on an Axial SCX10 scale RC truck. I don't know what happened to winter, but when it does snow, I'll make a video of it plowing.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

AWESOME MORE PICTURES And Vids of it plowing!!!!!!!


----------



## tiaquessa

Here are a few more pictures- enjoy.


----------



## mercer_me

Does the trip edge actualy work?


----------



## tiaquessa

Yes, it works just like a real Fisher would


----------



## mercer_me

tiaquessa;974849 said:


> Yes, it works just like a real Fisher would


That's wicked cool.


----------



## tiaquessa

Honestly, I love snowplowing, and ALWAYS had a Fisher plow. (4 of them in total) I have been snowplowing since I was 16, up until about 8 years ago. I'm now 40, and I'm leasing a 2008 Ford Edge. It's killing me not having a vehicle to plow with, but when you think about how much snow we actually get here in southern CT, it doesn't pay to buy a plow anymore. SO......... I started building scale plows to fill the void, and I plow my 38 foot deck instead. I also have a bigger RC truck that I have a 18" plow on it. I'll see if I can find some pics or a video on that one.


----------



## Dan85

That is an impressive build, nice work!

- Dan


----------



## tiaquessa

Here are a few pictures of a Fisher V-Plow I built last year. I have it on an Traxxas EMAXX that runs twin motors.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

awesome RC trucks, I have always loved RC trucks with custom snow plows but I'm not good with electronics so I've never tried to build one. Does the plow go left, right, up, down by using the controller? Love the V plow you have build the best RC snow plows I have seen out there great job! is it hard to build a working RC snow plow? how much does it cost for one to be built? cause I have tried to research it but there is not really a lot of info. if you could send me a PM about some info where I can start it would be nice, I have always wanted to build one so if you could point me in the right direction it would be awesome. Very nice builds like I said "BEST RC SNOW PLOWS OUT THERE" thanks and hope you can help!!!


----------



## Kuzanut

THATS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where can i buy one???:yow!:


----------



## tiaquessa

First, yes, the V-Plow goes up, down, and each wing is operated independently from the transmitter. I use a 8 channel transmitter and receiver. Also, the each trip edge works independently no matter which way the blade is. THAT was a ***** to make happen. Also the spot in the center where the left and right come together was a real PITA to engineer. Those two items alone took almost two months to find the right combination. The only information that I have are pictures from the internet, (Fisher, Western) and *countless* hours of research. To make the plow, I used aluminum of every shape and size you could buy. I probably have spend a couple of hundred dollars alone on aluminum, not including the eight million type of fasteners that I used. There is SO much engineering that went into making these plows, that I could go on for hours. PM me with any questions.


----------



## tiaquessa

Here is a video I have. Unfortunately, there wasn't any new snow, so I had to cheat and spread some over the deck to shoot the video. Hopefully winter will come back, and I'll be able to show a real video.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid1015.photobucket.com/albums/af274/tiaquessa/SCX10Plow073.flv


----------



## thesnowman269

That works awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willyswagon

I can't let my kids see that!!


----------



## Maine_Train

willyswagon;975398 said:


> I can't let my kids see that!!


I'd have a helluva time getting the controller away from my wife so that I could use it.


----------



## Plow Chaser

The V plow is insane!!! And here I was thinking about selling my EMAXX, now I just need to put a plow on it. Incredible building skills.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem

That is by far the coolest thing i have ever seen!! Great job!!!


----------



## tiaquessa

Don't sell it. They are the best bang for your buck as far as monster RC trucks go. The EMAXX will plow 2" of snow (not heavy snow) with no problem. I put a 5lb. weight on the back to give it more weight. It makes a big difference.


----------



## tiaquessa

Now that I've got my snowplowing blood going again, I'm trying to justify leasing a F150 when my lease is up on my Edge in Jan. 2011. I would put a Fisher HT plow on it. We definitely need more snow than we've been getting though.


----------



## tiaquessa

Here's a clip using the Fisher Snowplow using my GoPro camera

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid1015.photobucket.com/albums/af274/tiaquessa/Movie1.flv


----------



## cubanb343

Probably the best plow truck ever on plowsite. Real or R/C!!


----------



## tiaquessa

cubanb343;982402 said:


> Probably the best plow truck ever on plowsite. Real or R/C!!


R/C - its an Axial SCX10 scale truck


----------



## andcon83

tiaquessa;975380 said:


> Here is a video I have. Unfortunately, there wasn't any new snow, so I had to cheat and spread some over the deck to shoot the video. Hopefully winter will come back, and I'll be able to show a real video.
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid1015.photobucket.com/albums/af274/tiaquessa/SCX10Plow073.flv


Awesome. That's the same way I run my real pickup:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowboss94

serviceonsite;447479 said:


> i know most of you do this as a hobby. I can only say i wish i had the time,talent, and patience to do this. I have a small fleet of trucks that i would love to have as models. If anyone is interested in doing a few trucks for money please email me or pm me. Truck are: 06 gmc black crew cab short box boss v blade, 66 gmc 6500 dump, 92 chevy short box and cab 7.5 western and 85 chevy 3500 dump. Those are the only ones id be interested in having as models. Thanks again


fords suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

tiaquessa;974896 said:


> Here are a few pictures of a Fisher V-Plow I built last year. I have it on an Traxxas EMAXX that runs twin motors.


 Any videos of this plow in action??


----------



## conmac

where did you get the salt thower and plow at


----------



## tiaquessa

All made from scratch.


----------



## snowboss94

tiaquessa;982346 said:


> Here's a clip using the Fisher Snowplow using my GoPro camera
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid1015.photobucket.com/albums/af274/tiaquessa/Movie1.flv


do the plows come on and off??


----------



## The shadow3332

Can some one make me a v plow snow plow for my e-maxx ill pay you


----------



## colemantrucks

*Renault (Mack?) snow plow*

This looks good. Looks like the same truck as the mid size Mack.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Norev-Ref-51884...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8496280738554380932


----------



## Plow Chaser

Now that winter is over, I figured I'd start a new plow truck model! NYSDOT Brockway 776.

Also, here's an Autocar mixer I spent all last summer and this past winter working on.


----------



## Kuzanut

Nice, Hey did you ever finish the paystar and the double winger internaltional?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Kuzanut;1032778 said:


> Nice, Hey did you ever finish the paystar and the double winger internaltional?


Thanks. The Paystar is my test model for the parts I fabricate and cast. I think the double winger is the NYSDOT Ford L9000 I was working on. It hasn't changed since the last pics I posted. So many projects and just not enough time. The darn mixers are getting in the way!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

The Brockway 776 is almost done!!


----------



## Uncle Herb

Wow! Looking great.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Here are the plow trucks that I built let me know what you think.


----------



## wolfmobile8

A few more


----------



## dieacst

*e mail*

Oshkosh 619 what is your e-mail I have some pics for you. ROB...


----------



## cotter

Jumping in here skipped a few pages but this poped up on CL today: http://cleveland.craigslist.org/clt/2054602008.html A scale model meyer plow for sales demonsatations.
Very nice work on the models!
Chad


----------



## oshkosh619

dieacst;1112229 said:


> Oshkosh 619 what is your e-mail I have some pics for you. ROB...


Sent you a PM Rob


----------



## dpglandscapes

The 980 is unreal man, i would love to have one lol, wait for the snow to build up outside while pushing suger around inside on the table haha good stuff


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

I saw this truck a couple of weeks ago and had to buy a few. For a Matchbox toy...this thing is pretty sweet! really detailed plow goes up, down, left and right the dump body also goes up and down. Anyway if you haven't seen it yet...here ya go! So witch one of us is going to make a side wing plow and a one way plow and/or V plow??  It would look really cool and looks pretty easy to build.


----------



## cubanb343

I bought an orange matchbox oshkosh, and i also found a yellow one w/ grey dump box!


----------



## WingPlow

i've been searching for those matchbox trucks for years without luck
where are you guys finding them ?


----------



## Plow Chaser

WingPlow;1145127 said:


> i've been searching for those matchbox trucks for years without luck
> where are you guys finding them ?


I got one off of Ebay but haven't seen them in the stores anywhere.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Everywhere! ebay, yahoo, google just search "matchbox oshkosh P-series snow plow" and tones of info comes up.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/2010-MATCHBOX-OSHKOSH-P-SERIES-SNOW-PLOW-DUMP-TRUCK-/200528986584

http://globaldiecastdirect.com/product.php?id_product=2726


----------



## DareDog

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3532408&CAWELAID=423523494


----------



## farmtruckerboy

Have you seen the new v-plows from mooresfarmtoys.com


----------



## cubanb343

Yes Mooresfarmtoys is awesome!


----------



## farmtruckerboy

I found the matchbox oshkosh P-series snow plow on this website:
http://www.diecastplus.com/masu40an.html


----------



## cubanb343

walmart sells them for $4.97


----------



## Dan85

snowplowcrazy42;1144926 said:


> I saw this truck a couple of weeks ago and had to buy a few. For a Matchbox toy...this thing is pretty sweet! really detailed plow goes up, down, left and right the dump body also goes up and down. Anyway if you haven't seen it yet...here ya go! So witch one of us is going to make a side wing plow and a one way plow and/or V plow??  It would look really cool and looks pretty easy to build.


I'm going to show this post to my girlfriend so she knows I'm not the only one who does this! We were out shopping at Target two weeks ago for Christmas presents, and I wandered through the toy aisle and found one of these hanging on the shelf. I immediately grabbed it and threw it in the basket as a "stocking stuffer".

It seems like an update on the way old Oshkosh with the V-plow and V-box spreader from years ago.


----------



## farmtruckerboy

I will go to walmart tomorrow too. I really dont care what people think of me.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

I really like that V blade! it looks like I'm going to have to buy that one also. While we are all here and talking about new snowplows (lol) Plow chaser you think your going to have a wing plow for sell yet??? still looking forward to that.


----------



## mercer_me

farmtruckerboy;1145675 said:


> Have you seen the new v-plows from mooresfarmtoys.com


That V plow is pretty cool. I have a strait blade on a 1/64 scale F-350.


----------



## Plow Chaser

DareDog;1145563 said:


> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3532408&CAWELAID=423523494


I went to Toys R Us today and picked me up the remaining 2 that they had. Definitely a sweet little plow.


----------



## granitefan713

Well you guys inspired me. Today I checked a few Wal*Marts and a Kmart and got a few for myself. Well worth the few bucks.

Kmart had the orange one for $4.15
Wal*Mart had the yellow/grey one for $4.45


----------



## mercer_me

I'm guna have to get me one of them I gues. Hopefully the Wal*Mart in my area will have them.


----------



## Dan85

Now, you guys are definitely gonna want the accompanying 1:50 version too (2 axle shown)

http://www.twhcollectibles.com/p-205-oshkosh-p-series-snow-plow-4x4-oshkosh-orange.aspx


----------



## BigIron

*Another version of the Matchbox Oshkosh*

http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo441/oshkosh_snowplow.php


----------



## farmtruckerboy

I cant wait I am looking but none showed up yet!!!


----------



## farmtruckerboy

This plow truck is one of my favorite!!


----------



## snowplowpro

proplus;755068 said:


> I am new to this forum. I would like to share some of my scale plow work. This is a 1/27 scale plow truck. It is a western 7'-6" pro-plus on a 1999 ford f-350 superduty regular cab. I built three of these and am selling one so someone else can enjoy a model of there favorite western snowplow. Ebay item # 150327569324
> 
> features include: PLOW BLADE GOES UP & DOWN, PLOW BLADE GOES LEFT & RIGHT, PLOW TRIPS IN ANY POSITION, REAL WORKING ULTRAMOUNT SYSTEM, REMOVABLE MOUNTING BRACKET FROM THE TRUCK, CHAINLIFT SYSTEM.
> details include: STEEL SNOWPLOW SHOES, WESTERNS POWER BAR, 6 VERTICAL RIBS, PLOW BLADE GUIDES, REAL TRIP SPRINGS, PLOW HEADLIGHT WIRING,WARNING DECALS,WESTERN DECALS.


can i buy some of these western model plows from you or were can i get them i would love one please let me know pm and i will send you a money order or something i want one or two these even if its just the plow:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## 84deisel

I bought bthe one off ebay and it is excelent.


----------



## WingPlow

just waiting for the next big one


----------



## bmac32

proplus;755068 said:


> I am new to this forum. I would like to share some of my scale plow work. This is a 1/27 scale plow truck. It is a western 7'-6" pro-plus on a 1999 ford f-350 superduty regular cab. I built three of these and am selling one so someone else can enjoy a model of there favorite western snowplow. Ebay item # 150327569324
> 
> features include: PLOW BLADE GOES UP & DOWN, PLOW BLADE GOES LEFT & RIGHT, PLOW TRIPS IN ANY POSITION, REAL WORKING ULTRAMOUNT SYSTEM, REMOVABLE MOUNTING BRACKET FROM THE TRUCK, CHAINLIFT SYSTEM.
> details include: STEEL SNOWPLOW SHOES, WESTERNS POWER BAR, 6 VERTICAL RIBS, PLOW BLADE GUIDES, REAL TRIP SPRINGS, PLOW HEADLIGHT WIRING,WARNING DECALS,WESTERN DECALS.


can i still get these?


----------



## C&T Landscaping

Excuse the mess. I'm still a kid (17) and still play with Matchbox...I just love the detail that are put into these things. The two plows on the right have a custom made (yet to be painted) plows.


----------



## farmtruckerboy

It seems that as I get older Matchbox toys get better and have more detail!!!!!


----------



## Kuzanut

Lol you should take a swing through the Lego store. i did this holiday and boy was i shocked at the detail they have now.


----------



## MassHighway23

Hi everybody! I'm new to the site. i like modeling plows and was wondering if anybody knows anyone who makes scale wing plows?


----------



## VolvoL60F

Here is my 1:50 Custom Cat 14M grader with a plow kit. I made both plows, and the mechanisms. Took 6 hours just to make the wing plow. I even made it so you can shelf/bench snow banks if needed.


----------



## fercho1

what are the plows made from? It looks sharp


----------



## VolvoL60F

Some more pictures.


----------



## VolvoL60F

fercho1;1240876 said:


> what are the plows made from? It looks sharp


Sheet metal.


----------



## gmcsierra1500

Been sick recently so stuck inside ive been playing wiht some styrene I made 2 pushers a 12' and 10' (modeled after the scoopdogs) and an 8' V box also been working on a 4 bay shop you can see in the background. They all still need paint. I also took a pick of my Cat 924 with a modified oshkosh blade.


----------



## bmac32

can i buy them from you?


----------



## gmcsierra1500

Here are some new pro techs i built 16ft and 14ft loader models as well a a 10ft switch blade loader model

bmac what are you intereseted in buying? I can build some more although they are in no way perfect, im still new to this.


----------



## Kuzanut

looking good. keep up the good work...


----------



## Steve'sZr2

gmcsierra1500;1243261 said:


> Been sick recently so stuck inside ive been playing wiht some styrene I made 2 pushers a 12' and 10' (modeled after the scoopdogs) and an 8' V box also been working on a 4 bay shop you can see in the background. They all still need paint. I also took a pick of my Cat 924 with a modified oshkosh blade.


Nice. A zr2 with a v box


----------



## mercer_me

My cousin made me this snow plowing cake for my graduation party toady. It has a picture of my uncle's 1991 Ford L9000 and my 1/64 scale F-350 with a 9' plow and sander model on it, It came out excelent.


----------



## MassHighway23

Awesome cake!


----------



## mercer_me

MassHighway23;1287854 said:


> Awesome cake!


Thanks. My cousin made it and she has a alot of time in it. Everybody that has sean it loves it.


----------



## colemantrucks

*New scale model plows??*

Anyone learn of anything new for late 2011?

There was a First Gear 1/34 Freightliner 114SD mixer displayed at the Freightliner display at Con Expo. A snowplow was supposed to be in the works also. Neither one has appeared anywhere.


----------



## tbone3

If i upload some pictures of my mason dump can you make me a model of it? Ill definitely pay just let me know if you can.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Put up some pics of it, or PM me, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## sn95vert

Seeing some of these toys is making me feel like a kid again. Time to pick up some for myself. LOL


----------



## MassHighway23

Hey Ryan, how's that wing going?


----------



## Dan85

Here's a couple of photos from the show yesterday. First one is a 1:50 Peterbilt/Oshkosh by Precision Scale Replicas


----------



## Dan85

Here are some mystery 1:64 trucks, I'm sure the Granites are First gear, but the Frightliners and Internationals, I am unsure of.




























Also, here's some Oshkosh Previews from TWH from an earlier show


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1316514 said:


> Hey Ryan, how's that wing going?


It's coming along.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1316521 said:


> Here's a couple of photos from the show yesterday. First one is a 1:50 Peterbilt/Oshkosh by Precision Scale Replicas


Am I seeing that right, $280 for that sucker??!!!


----------



## Dan85

You eyes do not deceive you!

Also, Ryan I met this guy Gary from Fulton who does all kinds of 1/25 resin hoods, wheels, and other truck parts. He had a 1/25 mack RD hood, wish I had known that before I spent all that time on making a 1/32 one!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1316523 said:


> Here are some mystery 1:64 trucks, I'm sure the Granites are First gear, but the Frightliners and Internationals, I am unsure of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's some Oshkosh Previews from TWH from an earlier show


what show is that?


----------



## Plow Chaser

Dan85;1316650 said:


> You eyes do not deceive you!
> 
> Also, Ryan I met this guy Gary from Fulton who does all kinds of 1/25 resin hoods, wheels, and other truck parts. He had a 1/25 mack RD hood, wish I had known that before I spent all that time on making a 1/32 one!


Hey Dan,

I know Gary really well. Great guy who makes great products. I have his Mack RD hood and its insane. He puts on a big model show next month in Fulton you might want to check out. It's the Sunday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dan85

Plow Chaser;1316743 said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> I know Gary really well. Great guy who makes great products. I have his Mack RD hood and its insane. He puts on a big model show next month in Fulton you might want to check out. It's the Sunday before Thanksgiving.


Any details on the show?

I mentioned your plow kits, he know who you were too. He's making rubber tires and wheels, that's beyond impressive. I intended to buy a RD hood setup, but I spent my cash, found a couple of deals I couldn't pass up.


----------



## dans customs

Dan85;1316523 said:


> Here are some mystery 1:64 trucks, I'm sure the Granites are First gear, but the Frightliners and Internationals, I am unsure of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's some Oshkosh Previews from TWH from an earlier show


can i buy most of thoose orange dot trucks like the fords and internationals please


----------



## Dan85

dans customs;1319261 said:


> can i buy most of thoose orange dot trucks like the fords and internationals please


They are not mine, they were for sale at a show.

I think that these guys were selling them:
http://www.constructionscalemodels.com/


----------



## ken643

Love the modles and the cake, Awesome cake. I would love a working plow for my radio controlled ford juggernaut.


----------



## dans customs

ken643;1319327 said:


> Love the modles and the cake, Awesome cake. I would love a working plow for my radio controlled ford juggernaut.


ken what brand made it cause i can get ya a plow for it


----------



## dans customs

just wanted to show some pics


----------



## pallensilverado

Plow Chaser;513248 said:


> For those of you that want to put a Fisher plow on your 1/25th scale pickups, here's one for you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24th-resin-co...oryZ1190QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> No I am not the seller, but I did buy one of these probably 10 years ago and he's definitely asking way too much for them. I think I bought mine for $10 bucks. It's a great little kit, but a buy now of $32 is awfully high in my opinion.


Those are awesome i've been lookin for fisher plows for some of my models but no idea where to get any


----------



## pallensilverado

proplus;755880 said:


> Here are more pics....


Where did you get the plow parts ?


----------



## dans customs

pallensilverado;1319635 said:


> Those are awesome i've been lookin for fisher plows for some of my models but no idea where to get any


i hate to say this because stuff like that is rare i would make my own


----------



## dans customs

the box plow and oshkosh!


----------



## dieacst

test pic of custom plow


----------



## dieacst

more model pics


----------



## dieacst

Custo 1/25th custom Mack..


----------



## dieacst

Box plows...


----------



## dieacst

Second row up you see my plow fleet..


----------



## dieacst

Runway sweeper on a 950..


----------



## Dan85

Nice Work!

What a collection!! Very Nice!



dieacst;1326137 said:


> Second row up you see my plow fleet..


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oh my!! That Mack plow is nuts! Is that the Illini DM690S conversion?? Awesome work man!!


----------



## MassHighway23

dieacst;1326113 said:


> test pic of custom plow


Love the double winger!

Nice job!


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;337532 said:


> Here you go Rob!!


Hers the same truck from before on the thread.


----------



## dieacst

*Mack*

Those pics were posted for me. It is the same Mack.That was custom built, the only item that came from a kit was the cab.If anyone wants to see more detail let me know Thanks.....


----------



## Plow Chaser

dieacst;1326493 said:


> Those pics were posted for me. It is the same Mack.That was custom built, the only item that came from a kit was the cab.If anyone wants to see more detail let me know Thanks.....


Post away!!


----------



## LunchBox

Holy crap you guys are meticulous! I wanna give this a shot, but I'm not much of a perfectionist.


----------



## dieacst

More of the Mack...


----------



## dieacst

Side pic.....


----------



## dieacst

Front angle.....


----------



## dieacst

Back view....


----------



## dieacst

Ready to plow....


----------



## wolfmobile8

dieacst;1326916 said:


> Front angle.....


Diecast keep the pics comming. You have a nice collection and do great work. I realyl want that mack and one of those pusher boxes. Thumbs Up


----------



## dieacst

The Mack was built by a Master Model Maker. It took him 5 months to build that. the other models were done by another close friend with details added by myself, Thanks for all the compliments. My collection is over is over 250 construction models and growing. ROB...


----------



## dans customs

Plowing some snow! Thumbs Up


----------



## MassHighway23

Incredible!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Rob that Mack plow is nuts!!!


----------



## dieacst

Thanks....


----------



## Plow Chaser

Wing kits are done!!


----------



## LunchBox

Plow Chaser;1339674 said:


> Wing kits are done!!


And for sale?


----------



## Plow Chaser

LunchBox;1339677 said:


> And for sale?


Yes sir! PM me if you would like one.


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1339674 said:


> Wing kits are done!!


Are they for sale on AITM?


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1339846 said:


> Are they for sale on AITM?


You can go directly through me if you'd like.


----------



## rekcirb13

*Originally Posted by Plow Chaser View Post Wing kits are done!!*

Hi Ryan,
Long time- no write. Hope all is well. Fantastic job with the wing plow kit! I just e-mailed the photo to Frankie C., who, I know will be impressed' as well. I'll be sending you some photos from his yard to you soon.Thumbs Up
Bob


----------



## toroplowman

id love to have one of those cat front loaders with the plows on it


----------



## dieacst

toroplowman;1339944 said:


> id love to have one of those cat front loaders with the plows on it


Sens me an email [email protected] ROB......


----------



## firefighter1406

I love the pics, you do great work. I saw a pic of the collection and saw some fire trucks. I know this is a snow plow site, but could we see some of the fire trucks?


----------



## BigKWT800

Hi Rob, Remember me, J.J. Turgeon I am the one who made the Mack Snowplow back in 1996. It has been a long time, please try to write or contact me, I have more pics to share, the eMail adress:
[email protected]
Looking foward to chat if you get this msg.
J.J. Turgeon
BigKWT800


----------



## oshkosh619

dieacst;1339947 said:


> Sens me an email [email protected] ROB......


Rob, I tried emailing you regarding the Cats loadersw/plow and wings... not sure if it made it through. Give me a PM when you get a chance.

Mike


----------



## dieacst

Mike I did not get your message sorry try again [email protected],ca..ROB..


----------



## dieacst

BigKWT800;1351060 said:


> Hi Rob, Remember me, J.J. Turgeon I am the one who made the Mack Snowplow back in 1996. It has been a long time, please try to write or contact me, I have more pics to share, the eMail adress:
> [email protected]
> Looking foward to chat if you get this msg.
> J.J. Turgeon
> BigKWT800


JJ my email is [email protected], I tried sending you a message but it bounced back.send me a message.....ROB


----------



## oshkosh619

dieacst;1351249 said:


> Mike I did not get your message sorry try again [email protected],ca..ROB..


Thanks Rob... I'll use my ComCast email account... seems more reliable... I've had a few people tell me they've had problems getting mail from me and to me on AOL..


----------



## Dan85

I picked up a 1/25 S-Series by First gear. It was an unintentional eBay win.

I'm thinking that I might need a plow chaser plow kit for this guy and maybe an orange paint job.

Anyways, thought you guys might be interested in this as it's one of our favoriate trucks!










It comes with a S-series manual that looks to be a re-print of the original manuals. Here are wiring diagrams for the truck.










1/25 International, 1/32 Snap Tight Mack, 1/50 Peterbilt









Some of the other fleet, non plow related though.


----------



## 7d9_z28

How the Hell am I just coming across this thread?!?!?!?! 

I Am HUGE into 1:18 scale cars/trucks and 1:24-5 Models, and I have been trying to find someone with plows for these things forever! I need a couple 1:25 fisher straights and a couple 1:18 fishers!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Awesome Dan!! I picked up the S series lowboy when they first came out. Great job by First Gear on them. And yes, your S series would be bad ass with one of my plow set ups!! Just remove the dump body and scratch build a spreader!! And add 6 spoke rims on the rear.


----------



## Dan85

Guys, Diecastmodels.co is having another really good sale! Those 4x4 Oshkosh trucks and blowers are 50% off (located in the DCM rewards zone tab). If you wanted one of these guys, now is the time!

http://www.diecastmodels.co/


----------



## Bones357

Dan85;1354699 said:


> I picked up a 1/25 S-Series by First gear. It was an unintentional eBay win.
> 
> I'm thinking that I might need a plow chaser plow kit for this guy and maybe an orange paint job.
> 
> Anyways, thought you guys might be interested in this as it's one of our favoriate trucks!


Hey Dan,

That would make a great looking NYSTA model! And I think Ryan's plow kits are Vikings to boot!


----------



## Plow Chaser

Chop off a rear axle, add the double wing cage and build this!!!

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2006/sep17/town-of-newport-s-series-4x4.jpg


----------



## MassHighway23

Or, leave the rear axle and build this!

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2007/11-29/thruway-2.jpg


----------



## Dan85

I'm glad you guys have so much confidence in my building abilities! I don't know, even though I got it for a good price, I'm not sure I want to hack into it. But we'll see.


----------



## MassHighway23

I just searched 'First Gear S-series' on eBay and this is what I got...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...+models&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

May have to buy myself one...


----------



## Plow Chaser

Only problem with building the DOT or Thruway plows is that they are set forward axle S series. The FG model is a set back axle. But hey with models you can do anything you want!!


----------



## Bones357

MassHighway23;1357842 said:


> I just searched 'First Gear S-series' on eBay and this is what I got...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...+models&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
> 
> May have to buy myself one...


I did the same thing!  There are a few with yellow cabs. I think I'm going to have to build a NYSTA model. I don't have the time or talent to build the whole thing, so working with one of those would be just the ticket for me.

Hey Ryan,
I saw that your wing kits are ready. Do you offer left side wings or double winger kits? I'd love to build a double winger.


----------



## Bones357

Plow Chaser;1357843 said:


> Only problem with building the DOT or Thruway plows is that they are set forward axle S series. The FG model is a set back axle. But hey with models you can do anything you want!!


I don't know that much about the different models. Could you explain that for me?


----------



## MassHighway23

Just went onto first gears site they're running an offer with all of their S-Series...

http://www.firstgearonline.com/product_detail.cfm?productID=45918&catID=4138


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1357877 said:


> Just went onto first gears site they're running an offer with all of their S-Series...
> 
> http://www.firstgearonline.com/product_detail.cfm?productID=45918&catID=4138


I saw that earlier too. It's a pretty decent deal considering the lowboy is $200 alone. FWIW, I paid less than $90 for the dumptruck, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1357846 said:


> I did the same thing!  There are a few with yellow cabs. I think I'm going to have to build a NYSTA model. I don't have the time or talent to build the whole thing, so working with one of those would be just the ticket for me.
> 
> Hey Ryan,
> I saw that your wing kits are ready. Do you offer left side wings or double winger kits? I'd love to build a double winger.


I only have the right side wing kit. It would be easy to build though. If you need a wing kit or a plow blade, hit me up. I'll hook you up.

Also my wing kit is pretty much the same exact setup the Thruway ran back when they had the S series with the cable/shieve design.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Bones357;1357850 said:


> I don't know that much about the different models. Could you explain that for me?


NYSTA ran all S series F-2575 trucks. That's the same one in the photo you posted. Set forward axle. The First Gear truck is a S series, but F-2674, set back axle. Many towns used both, but the set forward axle was more popular from what I saw. Just look at the hood. If the headlights are flush with the grill, set forward axle. If the lights are recessed along with the fenders, set back axle.

Set forward... http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...dot_2000_international_s-series_snow_plow.jpg

Set back.... http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...ille_ny_international_s-series_with_evere.jpg


----------



## Bones357

I totally see it now. Thanks for the clarification! 

And I will hit you up for the plow kits, after Christmas.


----------



## Stik208

Forward looks much better.


----------



## DareDog

You learn something new every day.


----------



## BigKWT800

Hi everybody, I am new in this forum, and I am very impress with the scale model stuff about snow plow. I am the one that built the Mack snow plow for Rob, and I have more pics to share if anyone would be interested, but I don't know exacly how to go about attaching pics to thi forum, is someone could give me some suggestions? I would appreciate your time. Thanks J.J.


----------



## Dan85

BigKWT800;1358925 said:


> Hi everybody, I am new in this forum, and I am very impress with the scale model stuff about snow plow. I am the one that built the Mack snow plow for Rob, and I have more pics to share if anyone would be interested, but I don't know exactly how to go about attaching pics to this forum, is someone could give me some suggestions? I would appreciate your time. Thanks J.J.


First thing is first: make sure you know where all your files are - make it some place easy, like a folder on the desktop.

To post directly from the "reply post" box, scroll down until you see the "manage attachments" box in yellow. Click the box.

This box will open a new window, in that window click "Browse".

This will open a new window with all your computer directories, find the folder and picture you are looking for.

Select the picture and hit "open".

After it selects the file, hit the yellow "upload" button on the initial window that opened, next to the "browse" button. _Now this may take a while_, so be patient. Also make sure the image file is relatively small - like 2000 x 2000 or less. Bigger file = Longer upload time.

Once the file is uploaded, it will show up in your "current attachments" spot on the initial window that was opened.

To check if the picture was uploaded correctly, hit the yellow "preview post" button just below where you type your text. If all is well, then your photo will show up.


----------



## BigKWT800

Thanks a mil Dan, I will be patient and give it a good try. I have a few very intersting pics.

J.J.


----------



## Dan85

BigKWT800;1359267 said:


> Thanks a mil Dan, I will be patient and give it a good try. I have a few very intersting pics.
> 
> J.J.


No problem, if you can't get it to go, I can post them if you e-mail me.

Good Luck!

- Dan

- Also, I noticed that you're right across the border from me, check out this show: http://www.imcats.com/


----------



## BigKWT800

*1/25 scale snowplow*

I am sending a few pics a the time, more will follow. I think it will work. I will elaborate on pics
later. Enjoy


----------



## BigKWT800

*1/25 scale part 2*

More pics and it will be it for tonight, I have a bir KW T800 and trailer to finish, I am at the 390th 
hours on it, as much I love to built, I also look foward to see the whole project finish. I will show the pics later even if it's not a plow, it's worth to see.
Later!!
J.J.


----------



## Dan85

Great photos! Feel free to post any non-plow pics too!


----------



## BigKWT800

I sure will, and many thanks for your help


----------



## dieacst

Hey JJ.. that Mack looks very familiar. Glad to see we can see other pics of you masterpieces....ROB....Looking forward to seeing the KW....


----------



## BigKWT800

Hi Rob, actually it's not your Mack, it started with the ford plow way back in 1992. My dad and partners used to own 9 snowplows and other equipements. I was challenged to built the ford. What you see was the setup in that time in northen Quebec for snowplow, the color was by choice. I found it so cool that I builted the Mack plow that you see in that pic. By the way, you see that Mack with a dump box in the first pic with the ford. 
I went to a local show with that Mack and I had a MR Mack garbage front loading truck with Laidlaw color, and one man realy liked these trucks and bought them from me. There was a lot of coaxing from him and the price was wright at that time.
That is where you came in the pic, you went to another show and saw that Mack plow and the owner refused to sell it to you, but he gave you my name and you commisioned me to built one for you. It was a bonus for me as I builted 3 slightly different trucks in 4 years. I kept the templates for the sander, so I could rebuilt more. The difference between this Mack and yours, the front end, i.e. the hood is longer about 1/4", to make it look more up to date of that era, and I put the hydraulic pump between the hood and the bumper. I am sending differents pics of your Mack, and try to see the diff. Enough for tnite, I'll keep more subjects for later, and if any readers want to ask questions about the models, pls. do, I will try to answer asap.

Later J.J.
p.s. Sorry about mistakes in the tex, my english is rusty a bit!!!


----------



## BigKWT800

Second part of pics, these pics are digital from a paper pics.


----------



## MassHighway23

BigKWT800;1359748 said:


> Second part of pics, these pics are digital from a paper pics.


Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## mercer_me

I love that Ford.


----------



## Plow Chaser

WOW!!! Phenominal model building!! I feel like an amateur now!!


----------



## rekcirb13

*1/25th Scale Snow Plow*

Hi JJ,
Let me add my compliments to the others that have been posted. You've done an incredible job with these models! Would you please tell me what you used for the rear taillights and warning lights on the sander bodies. I'd love to get some for several model projects that I am planning. Keep up the good work!
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## BigKWT800

Hi Ryan, if someone can make a mold and cast parts and a complete set of plow to adapt to any model truck, in my book, I call it a high level Master modeler. I count on peoples like you to make after market parts that would make it easier to built models of dreams. It sure help to keep the truck model market alive! Again, I tip my hat to talented person like you!!
Keep on the excellent casting!
J.J.


----------



## BigKWT800

rekcirb13;1361144 said:


> Hi JJ,
> Let me add my compliments to the others that have been posted. You've done an incredible job with these models! Would you please tell me what you used for the rear taillights and warning lights on the sander bodies. I'd love to get some for several model projects that I am planning. Keep up the good work!
> Thanks,
> Bob


Hi Bob, thanks for the compliments, as for rear taillights, use differents type of tubing, plastic or brass to whatever diameter needed, cut it to thin slice, again the thickness desired. You have the casing. I used left over lens from kit or if the diameter I want can't be found, I use a hallow punch, a piece of scrap clear plastic from a screw-up windshield and I have the exact size of lens I want. I use a smaller diameter piece of tubing "thinner", for the depth of the lens in the casing and I glue the bracket desired. I paint the inside of the casing silver, for a better reflection. If you don't understand my instructions, the following pics may help.Hope it could help!
J.J.


----------



## BigKWT800

Bob in the second pic, I think I forgot to tell that I fill the casing with a back plate, piece of plastic 20mil thick sanded to shape. Those lights are 375mil and 345mil dia..


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 building steps*

For some interested, some pics of differents steps to built a custom model truck. I started with the engine, the truck have a Cat C15 Twin Turbos 550hp. 18 speeds trans. I bough the engine on eBay, and I don't know who casted it. I would like to know, I need 2 more eng. like this. I had to create a 2 turbos system, as the eng. came with only one. I scratch builted the complex piping routes, scratch builted the alternator, air cond. compressor, the brackets system to bolt the 2 components and the pullies, belts "tightener", some wires and hoses and 30 hours later, see the result! I tried to stay very close to the look of the real engine in that truck. All I had was, lot of pic. at diff. angles. Thanks for the digital camera.
More pics later
rgds J.J.


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Eng. part 2*

I hope I don't bore people and take to much space on this site!! Pls tell me if so. I always have goods subjects for scale model trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

BigKWT800;1361753 said:


> Hi Ryan, if someone can make a mold and cast parts and a complete set of plow to adapt to any model truck, in my book, I call it a high level Master modeler. I count on peoples like you to make after market parts that would make it easier to built models of dreams. It sure help to keep the truck model market alive! Again, I tip my hat to talented person like you!!
> Keep on the excellent casting!
> J.J.


Thanks for the good words JJ. I'll never consider myself a master, just a guy who likes to build model plows and provide a little product to allow others to do the same.

Ryan


----------



## Ducke

BigKWT800;1361918 said:


> I hope I don't bore people and take to much space on this site!! Pls tell me if so. I always have goods subjects for scale model trucks.


Looking at your work is never a bore. Far from it , I look forward to your posts.
You are a craftsmen and I respect you for that. I would build models when I was a kid hundreds of them, I still have some in a big storage box in the basement, I was no were as good as you and I know what it takes to do what you do and admire you for your skills.

Graham


----------



## rekcirb13

Hi JJ,
Thanks for the tutorial. I give it a try.
Bob


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Hey Ryan, Great job on the wing plow. Just had a few questions...I am wanting to put a one way plow/ wing kit on the 1/25 scale ford LNT-8000. Do you think I'll have any problems attaching the plow kits to the frame? Is the wing plow and one way plow that you see movable like up and down? How much are you selling the wing kit for? Thanks in advance...and great job on the wing plow!


----------



## Plow Chaser

snowplowcrazy42;1366283 said:


> Hey Ryan, Great job on the wing plow. Just had a few questions...I am wanting to put a one way plow/ wing kit on the 1/25 scale ford LNT-8000. Do you think I'll have any problems attaching the plow kits to the frame? Is the wing plow and one way plow that you see movable like up and down? How much are you selling the wing kit for? Thanks in advance...and great job on the wing plow!


Thanks for the good words!! The plow and wing kit I have would work fine with the Ford LNT kits. More than likely you'll have to put front frame extentions on the truck. You can make the wing and plow blades move up and down. There are slide plates on the front wing post and rear wing tower that do not get glued in place. So that would allow the wing to move up and down. Now the tricky part is the wing push arms. In real life those have rotators that allow it to move say when the back of wing is going down and the front is still up. Mine are stationary on the kit. And the front blade has holes you can drill into the reciever and make it move up and down. Possibilities are endless!!

Costs for the kits. The wing kit alone is $40. A one way blade is $15. A reversible blade is $20. And I'm a bundler. So I will work out a deal if you buy both a wing kit and plow blade.

I hope to have a completed and painted kit done today and I will then post it here. Just a few details to do. Then on to making a sander/spreader kit!!


----------



## trickynicky17

that cat c15 looks awesome great workThumbs Up


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 building steps: the frame*

I used the KW Aerodyne frame, stretched it 3" for a wheelbase of 240" in the 1/25 scale. I used Plaskit Neway Air Ride rear susp. and front adapter kit, i.e. springs,frame's tip and radiator. If anyone should built a T800 one day, believe me, it's woth the money and save a lot of headaches to fit the hood later in the building. The Italeri rear and front axles were used to fit the specials wheels later. Note the edge of my work bench, a lot of plastic cutting over the years!! And I hope to do many more for years to come!
Later J.J.


----------



## dieacst

High Detail 1/32 Case Backhoe with box plow


----------



## Plow Chaser

More of the wing kit and reversible plow. I'm making this into a City of Syracuse truck like the one you see here.. http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...9/12-28/city_of_syracuse/city_of_syracuse.jpg


----------



## rekcirb13

Hey Ryan,
Looking good! This should be your next project. A 1960 Walter U model of the Mass. D.P.W. It is equipped with a Humphrey sander body and a Sargent one-way plow, both manufactured in Maine. Probably be "piece of cake" for someone with your talent...:salute:
Bob


----------



## MassHighway23

plow chaser;1368367 said:


> more of the wing kit and reversible plow. I'm making this into a city of syracuse truck like the one you see here.. http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/p...9/12-28/city_of_syracuse/city_of_syracuse.jpg


simply incredible!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Cant wait to see the K Whopper build


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 building steps: Wheels and fitting and knitting*

More pics building the KW T800, as you see, some fitting trials are necessary as there is no instructions sheets! It's all in your head and lots of pics of the real trucks. The wheels are fron KFS, $135.00 by the time they made it to my door, they are real aluminium with bolts and nuts. I wanted to see if it would make a difference. It's not worth the price, one could fix the Italeri wheels by replacing the center with a more realistic axle tip from a few after market resin parts for a fraction of the price. I also fitted a push axle from Plaskit, it's a trailer lift axle, but as you could see it work ust well. A lot og knitting for air hoses to supply air to 8 air bags and 6 brakes boosters. Some researchs in the internet and I found the proper drawing to show the routing of the hoses. Time consuming, but it look good when finish, you will see, it look more realistic. At that point, I have put over 80 hrs. to lined up all this. There is a lot more to come!!


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 building steps: Wheels and fitting and knitting*

I bought some wires at a Dollar store, you have differents coulors coating, I remove the copper insert, it make it more flexible and work very well. I use color code for brake hoses and air bags. Fuel tanks steps, I used evergreen 1/8 C channel, a 1/72 photoetch runway matting as a template and a 35 ml size drill bit, a lot of patiences, 2 hrs later, make a nice fuel tank step.Then you have to fabricate the brackets to hold them to the tank. KFS ans Sourkraut sell some for few dollars and the next time I will need tank steps, I will give them a call!!


----------



## BigKWT800

*More snowplow pics*

I tough it would be different building smaller truck, not in scale, but in size. I rose the suspension 1/8", close to 4" in scale, fitted 4 after market bigger tires, scratch builted the plow + hardware and the sander. I used my imagination, I had no pics. of plow kit at that time, I took the big truck one and reduced it. It won me the 1st. place in a show for light duty road services class. Most of it, I still had fun building it!


----------



## BigKWT800

more pics of the pickup Ford plow


----------



## MassHighway23

bigkwt800;1371137 said:


> more pics of the pickup ford plow


wow! Amazing!


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 More fitting*

More fiddlings and fittings, fuel tanks paint and preparing the cab. I used the KW T600's cab and raised the back of the roof to make it look like the new style. More hours of fun!!!


----------



## BigKWT800

*More fittings part 2*

I used a 36" old sleeper and some left over roof parts from a bash kit. Cutting and more fittings, it start to look like a T800!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Plow Chaser;653417 said:


> Here's my plow project for the winter. Late 80s NYSDOT Ford Louisville double winger. Lots and lots of scratchbuilding to go on this one.


Hey Ryan, what ever happened to this model???


----------



## Plow Chaser

Winter Land Man;1380491 said:


> Hey Ryan, what ever happened to this model???


It sits quietly in the bottom drawer of a cabinet screaming to be finished!! Not an ounce of work done on it since I took those photos. Maybe I'll start it again over the winter.


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Frame painting*

The frame painted some fittings the cab prep with primer and putty and lots of sanding.


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 prep and paint*

More finishing of interior, detailing the stick shifter and the dashboard, made the coffee holder from scratch


----------



## dieacst

Looking good JJ.. I,ll call you after the holidays, keep producing those masterpieces..ROB.


----------



## Dan85

Model looks amazing! Please keep posting!


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 More fabrcations*

The fabrication of the "ATAACS" or Air To Air After Cooling System is quite complex to built. There have to be enough room for all the air pipes and the extra radiator all to fit under the hood! For the pipe I used 3/16" evergreen tubing, I used also rubber fuel line for R.C. Aircraft motor that fit in the 3/16" tube, it will help to keep the round shape when bending. I also insert a 40 mil regular metal wire in the rubber fuel line, that is to keep the bent shape. I heat the plastic with a small candle, with lots of patiences, not too much heath and gentle force, the result will be achieve. It may take a couple of trials, but it feasible, look at the pictures! Again to make the air intakes at the end of the tube and attache to the rad, I used thick peaces of plastic glued toghether and sanded to shape. I used another air intake from a kit to help for the shape Note on the right side of the frame, I installed a double power stering systeme like in the real truck and also note the hinge that I used for the hood, it is a Robart 1/2 A hinge point for RC aircraft's flaps or rudders, it works marvelously for those resin hood kit. You could adjust the depth and hight and have a full opening like in the real truck, and it is very solid, does'nt bake all the time. I notice all the time in shows and on most of the pictures that trucks builders don't open their hoods or hardly open it and I have an idea why?


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Frame and mufflers*

Be for I proceed with the secon part I would like to " Wish a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year" to all of the readers and snowplows fans, if I should say maybe some snow for some who need it for business or for the fans to see some snowplows in action. If you want to see a unusual but cool snow plow, see mine in the folllowings pictures.


----------



## BigKWT800

*Unusual pictures*

Sorry, I can't get the unusuals pics to show you, later I'll figure it out how I could show them..
Now we could see the complexity of the fabrication and the fittings of all the components and options of the real truck and trying to fit them, 25 times smaller, into that small space. Notice the PTO, it's a hydraulic pump to activate cylinders on a low bed trailer or a dump trailer. Also see the air hoses on the transmission and the routing and kniting of all wires, the brass fittings on the fuel tanks, everything is there. For the mufflers, there was no evergreen tubing the right size, my Wife brought to me some tubings from the outdoors chime that broke sometime before, and since it was not repairable and the tubing size was right for my needs, there you are, stainless steel muffler. In scratchbuilding, you learn to use whatever is available, that's what make my fun to built those trucks! There is a lot of hrs. by the work bench at that time! It's getting somewhere
Later J.J.


----------



## MassHighway23

Here's some 1/87 stuff...

http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo494/hwy_dept_dump_trucks.php


----------



## Dan85

Crazy good work as usual T800!

I love the 1/87 stuff too, such a wide variety to work with.

The Swedish Santa dropped off a nice display case for me over the weekend. Well ok, I had my buddy who lives near an IKEA drop it off on his way home because the shipping was like $300 for two.

For $70, I think it's a hell of a deal. The only criticism is that it doesn't seal 100% - there is a 1/4" air gap around the door.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10011055/#/10119206


----------



## Plow Chaser

Wow JJ, that KW is insane!! You work rivals the best in the hobby.

I haven't been working on much casting of the wing kits lately with my crazy work schedule, but I did sneak some time in to work on the spreader body I'm doing that I also plan to cast.


----------



## BigKWT800

*More KW T800*

Marvelous work Ryan, I realy like your work, I might get one from you later. I just finish the T800, I am working at gathering infos on the American Loggers Tri-Drives WesternStars with a 12' wide trailer and a logs load. Next after, it will be a Mack MR model with a snowplow and I am not decided yet to build it with a garbage compacter and front loader that in New-York they put a plow at the front so they could make their way to the container during or after a snow storm. Or maybe it will be a total snowplow with front oneway, wing and sander, will see.
Here more pics of the T800. That exaust system was very complex, lots of piping to bent, I used 3/16" evergreen and heathed with a small candle. Very low heath and very slow turning the tube and gentle tubing turning made some nice bents.


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Heath Shield*

The heat shield were made with brass sheet 10ml thick, and I uded a piece of microwave oven front door screen as a template. It was a old oven's door that I broke the glass and unglued the screen, I washed the dlue with paint thinner and it make also some very nice screening for all kind of uses. I use a 25ml bit for the hole and then bented gently over a bigger diameter tubing. I painted it with chrome spray paint from the local hadware store. It turned out pretty good!


----------



## MassHighway23

BigKWT800;1406572 said:


> Marvelous work Ryan, I realy like your work, I might get one from you later. I just finish the T800, I am working at gathering infos on the American Loggers Tri-Drives WesternStars with a 12' wide trailer and a logs load. Next after, it will be a Mack MR model with a snowplow and I am not decided yet to build it with a garbage compacter and front loader that in New-York they put a plow at the front so they could make their way to the container during or after a snow storm. Or maybe it will be a total snowplow with front oneway, wing and sander, will see.
> Here more pics of the T800. That exaust system was very complex, lots of piping to bent, I used 3/16" evergreen and heathed with a small candle. Very low heath and very slow turning the tube and gentle tubing turning made some nice bents.[/QUOTE
> 
> WOW! All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Plow Chaser

JJ, you are man after the models I love!! Those Western Stars the Pellitiers run are insane. The big tandem with the planetary rears is a sick truck, and so is the tri drive. I look forward to seeing your work on that!! Also the Mack MR is a truck I too have planned. Doing it just like the NYC Sanitation Dept Trucks like this... http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/mark_simiele/2010/03-14/scan0023.jpg I bought a MR cab a while ago and will be going to NYC in May of this year and plan to photograph one of these trucks up and down. It's such a unique set up.

Ryan


----------



## BigKWT800

*Mack MR*

Back in 1992, I was commissioned by Mack Canada to replicated one of their customer's MR truck, they gave me 7 weeks to complete the whole thing. I managed to find the cab from somebody in Arizona, it was more for a curb side built up, meaning you glue the cab on the frame and no engine details. More like Dave Natale from AITM, sorry but I had to do the whole nine yeards. For me building a truck, it has to have an engine, lots of details to make it look like the real one. Well, the pics tell the rest, I made it 3 days before deadline. I had to carve under the engine's cavity, it was fill, solid resin. I used the DM600 frame and powertrain. I had to modified the front end of the frame to sit the cab very low. I also had to scratch built the rubber block suspension at the rear,the push axle and the entire garbage packer, front end loader and make everything working like the real one, that way, one could see more details. Over 200 hrs. and they pay me $850.00 for the whole thing! I was charging $3.00 per hr. plus materials. I was, and I am still doing for the pleasure as a hobby, the small amount per hr. is to pay part of an expensive hobby, and that way, I could keep the workmanship quality. I was sad to let this one go, so 2 years later, I decided to make the Laidlaw one. Again, this one was sold at a price I couldn't refused, I said to myself, I could always rebuilt an other one. I have right now 3 cabs to built the MR again, now that I am retired and my Daughter is in university away from home, I will built one pretty soon. Enjoy the pics and see which one is the real truck


----------



## BigKWT800

*More MR pics*

These are pic of pics, or from paper pic to digital. Thank for technology. I have to apologize for th typos, as I had a bad week with one of my dogs. He is ok now, I lost a couple of nights sleeping.
Thanks J.J.


----------



## BigKWT800

*Last MR pic*

The Laidlaw MR had the stock Mack camelback leafs spring suspension from the DM600 kit. The wheelbase is also stock. I stretched the frame 2" on the green MR. The wheels and rims for both MR are from Plastkit.


----------



## Dan85

Great stuff, Plow Chaser and T800! I'm thoroughly impressed with the level of detail in your models. Hopefully, one day I will be half as good as you guys!

Well, no snow has lead to a little more leisure time. So I pulled out a 1:34 first gear model for a project and found something to work off of.

__
https://flic.kr/p/4075721031


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Headache Rack*

Pretty good Dan85, I like what I see, any one who have the guts to scratch built what he like to see, he is on the same level as me, at least you try!
Next are pics of the headache rack, up north of Quebec and Ontario Canada, logging truckers call it "Cab Shield" french or english!! It was a "heck" of a pic-nic, cutting checker plate sheet into small pieces, sand them to an angle and to fit between the frame made of evergreen square and round tubing, took almost 20hrs. I used .047" evergreen rod and bored it with a .025" drill bit to insert the piece of wire of the same size. It made a good enough hinge for those chains compartments. The mesh for the platforms came from Plastkit. Painted it with Testor Alumunium #1181, the little glass jar. Scrathed built the casing for the corner's lights and used left over lens from other kits.


----------



## BigKWT800

*More Headache Rack*

The rubber latches are also from Plaskit, they look pretty good and work like the real one, you could strech them quite a lot. I used .030" regular piece of wire to make the long U bolts to tie it down on the truck's frame.


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1407209 said:


> Great stuff, Plow Chaser and T800! I'm thoroughly impressed with the level of detail in your models. Hopefully, one day I will be half as good as you guys!
> 
> Well, no snow has lead to a little more leisure time. So I pulled out a 1:34 first gear model for a project and found something to work off of.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4075721031


Very Nice!


----------



## Plow Chaser

JJ that headache rack is nuts.


----------



## MassHighway23

Okay, weird question, but does anyone know how i could get the spreader off of a matchbox plow, it soddered and round...any ideas?


----------



## Dan85

MassHighway23;1410046 said:


> Okay, weird question, but does anyone know how i could get the spreader off of a matchbox plow, it soldered and round...any ideas?


I'm guessing it's just riveted in? Generally you can just drill those out.

This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1410115 said:


> I'm guessing it's just riveted in? Generally you can just drill those out.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:


Okay, thanks!


----------



## farmtruckerboy

Hey BigKWT800 I LOVE the detail you put into that truck how are you making the parts I know I see electric wires for hoses but what is the engine and everything else made out of?


----------



## dooleycorp

real nice work on the models


----------



## BigKWT800

farmtruckerboy;1416821 said:


> Hey BigKWT800 I LOVE the detail you put into that truck how are you making the parts I know I see electric wires for hoses but what is the engine and everything else made out of?


Hi farmtruckerboy, on that KW T800 model you have a lot of materials. The hood, engine, front suspension and rad, the rear New Way Air Ride suspension and the push axle are all made of some pklastic resin. The right mixture, I don't know, all I know is the peoples making those parts are pretty good. The back driven axles wheels and the front wheels are real solid aluminium with real bolts and lug nuts. The air filters on each sides of the cab are solid aluminium also. I think all tires are rubber or maybe some mixture of rubber. I used brass for some details parts like the heat shields and some brackets on the roof. The rest is made of plastic. Some parts I took from other kits and others I fabricated with differents pieces of regular plastic.


----------



## BigKWT800

Dan85;1392631 said:


> Crazy good work as usual T800!
> 
> I love the 1/87 stuff too, such a wide variety to work with.
> 
> The Swedish Santa dropped off a nice display case for me over the weekend. Well ok, I had my buddy who lives near an IKEA drop it off on his way home because the shipping was like $300 for two.
> 
> For $70, I think it's a hell of a deal. The only criticism is that it doesn't seal 100% - there is a 1/4" air gap around the door.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10011055/#/10119206


Hi Dan85, I saw the other day at Costco a set of lights for display case. It is 4 x 3" round light with 5 led each one powered by AAA batteries, supplied with the kit, and a remote switch for $24.99 cad. I bought 2 for my big show case and they work very good. Easy to install, no wires and I used some of those led round light at my trailer, the batteries lasted pretty long. I tough it would look nice in your case.


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Wheel and tires*

More pic for the T800, the tires and wheels. They are some pieces of art! realy cool! KFS from England made them, they are a solid piece of aluminium turned in a lathe and completed with real bolts and lug nuts. The tires are heavy duty treads, there is 2 styles. One with very pronouced treads, good for the mud, but I don't know if in deep snow they would perform? The other treads seem to more mild. The description said they are off highway treads! Anyhow, they look cool on the truck. Their cost is $120.00 for the whole set, tires and wheels. I dir drill the center of the hub to glue the axle tip plate. The push axle's wheels and tires are from ITLERI kit that I bored out the axle center to put the appropriate tip.


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Cab Paint and trims*

The cab, the hood and the sleeper needed a lot of work to blend together. First the hood had to fit over the radiatop and the other cooling system and also align with the small fenders on each side of the cab. The sleeper was not just to glue over the frame and close to the cab. The whole back of the cab was cut off and I had to blend the sleeper to it. I used a .080" quarter round plastic strip to finish the joint. I cutted the door's window down for the retro look. 4 coats of primer with putty and lot of sanding in between, 3 coats of dark blue for finish. I had lots of trims from aftermarket parts and bashed kits and fabricated the rest. The small trims like the Kenworth name on the side of the hood and some other very small one, I glued them with a very thin 2 ways tape that I bought at the dollar store. No glue drips or marks!


----------



## BigKWT800

*T800 cab and trims*

More pics of trims detailing


----------



## Bones357

Those wheels, and everything else, are SICK! Just sick!:yow!:


----------



## Plow Chaser

Look what is going to be released soon!!

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/rmx/rmx85-7222.htm


----------



## colemantrucks

*M2 Machines 1958-59 Chevrolet Apache 4x4*

It has stock wheels and tires and is supposed to have a snow plow option.

http://m2machines.blogspot.com/2012/01/happy-chinese-new-year-from-m2.html


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Finish*

It took me close to 400hrs over one year to complete this truck and trailer. All I had for blueprints was tons of pictures, thanks to digital camera. Lot of reserch was done with the net, it is amazing how much informations are at the finger's tip. I used 4 thin coats of primer with putty filling and lot of sanding between the coats. For finish, 3 thin coats of dark blue. Wet sanding between coats with 600 grits and 1000 grits paper. It is a trick you learn with time, it's very hard to do it well the first time. The small photo etched letters are glued with a very thin two way tape that I bought at the dollar store, it work pretty good, no glue drips or marks.


----------



## BigKWT800

*KW T800 Trailer*

The project was to used an existing trailer to modified a bit and glue the sticker on it, No luck. I had to fabricate the whole thing with sheet of plastic .060" cut to shape and reenforce the floor with some evergreen strips .080"x.100". I had to cut over 170 pieces of different size and shape of plastic. To paint it 2 tone was another pic nic, my paint booth is to small and a large surface like that, there is always some little hair or something in the air to stick to a fresh paint! I bought some decals paper to use with my printer, but it did not look well on the dark blue section. I used some very expensive letter paper, almost like very thin plastic. It printed well and after cutted, I glued the man on the ski-doo and the white letters on the blue section with that 2 way tape, again it worked very well.The suspension for the trailer, I bought on eBay, and the tires and wheels are from KFS from England. I though that 30hrs in a couple of months would be all I needed to built that trailer, but try over 100hrs over 4 1/2 months.


----------



## dans customs

My kw t800


----------



## farmtruckerboy

Dam thats SICK kenworth truck and trailer JUST SICK


----------



## MassHighway23

dans customs;1429796 said:


> My kw t800


That wing is awesome!


----------



## dans customs

MassHighway23;1430933 said:


> That wing is awesome!


thanks sir! i am selling them too!


----------



## Goofyexponent

1/64 scale CIH 6388. Fairly rare tractor, but I have 4 of them. Two of the mint in the boxes.

Epoxy glued a blade of the front, but it needs to be finish sanded down, lights added and then painted to match the frame. I also dod a cat 12G grader too, but it's not as far complete at this is.

You guys want to SEE the collection of 1/64 scale farm equipment I have...well over $2000 invested over the past 5 or 6 years.


----------



## MassHighway23

dans customs;1431091 said:


> thanks sir! i am selling them too!


What scale is it?


----------



## Oshkosh

Plow Chaser;1419085 said:


> Look what is going to be released soon!!
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/rmx/rmx85-7222.htm


My first plow truck. 
Actually my bosses when I lobstered....
His was a 73 and it started to rot brand new on the showroom floor.lol Mustard yellow color.
Great little truck fiberglass on the doors ,rattly waterpump and all....


----------



## Oshkosh

Awesome job on the models and collectables...


----------



## Plow Chaser

The spreader V box is almost done and ready to be cast and I've made a larger one way plow blade that I will cast as well. It looks so much better on the Paystar than the smaller one way blade I offer.


----------



## Oshkosh

I should have stuck with scale trucks and models...Some awesome stuff here...
What a dumba## I was buying the big iron....
I would have been much happier I bet....


----------



## BigKWT800

*Nice stuf!!!*

Nice stuf guys, Here are better pics of the T800. Ryan, did you get your wheels from Plastkit?


----------



## Goofyexponent

That is a beautiful KW.


----------



## Goofyexponent

Here's the Cat 12G grader I got a good jump start on. I still need to fabricate a small wing and harness to attach to the back, and I may just paint the blade orange, but I don't know for sure.

There are two real graders at teh shop that I might go snap a couple pictures of to get a better idea of how the wings attach on them...make a more realistic model.


----------



## Goofyexponent

This is some of my collection. I haven't taken any updated pictures in a while, so there are some new tractors not in there. I started collecting them about 15 - 20 years ago. The collection just keeps growing more and more...mind you, not as fast as it used to, but I still find the occasional rarity for a good deal.


----------



## Goofyexponent

I got some more, enough that I might take a few more pictures today...just to catalog what I have in case of theft or fire. I got a couple small tractors that are worth more than 20 times their original purchase price bak in the 1980's...because they are still MINT in their original boxes.


----------



## Goofyexponent

I know it's not finished in the pics, and it's not exactly a high calibre build...but here is my latest truck. Peterbilt 359 conventional.

I have since removed the hood, sanded it to make it close right, painted the underside, detailed the hubs, roof lights, mirror lights, installed the turn signals, head lights, driving lights and a few odds and ends.

I recently bought a Kenworth W900 model and a fruehauf trailer kit from Ebay for a whopping $50 for both...original in the packing still sealed.

I am going to do a black cab/trailer deck, with orange frames on them. But I am trying to get my hands on an AMT/Ertl gravel trailer to stick on the pete..

Whoever says we need to grow up and let go of our childhood can go screw themselves with a cactus. This is a GREAT way for me to relax on the little spare time I get and it's somethign I can pass off to my kids.


----------



## MassHighway23

Wield question, but does anyone know what scale the Bruder trucks are? Thinking of making a wing for the grader.


----------



## Dan85

T800 - Looks great. I love the blue paint job. That is a sharp truck!

Exponent - Nice collection!

Plow Chaser - Excellent work as usual!



MassHighway23;1432157 said:


> Wield question, but does anyone know what scale the Bruder trucks are? Thinking of making a wing for the grader.


1:16 Scale.

http://www.constructionscalemodels.com/productList.aspx?manufacturer=Bruder

I wish they had these when I was younger, they blow Tonka Trucks out of the Water!


----------



## MassHighway23

Dan85;1432160 said:


> T800 - Looks great. I love the blue paint job. That is a sharp truck!
> 
> Exponent - Nice collection!
> 
> Plow Chaser - Excellent work as usual!
> 
> 1:16 Scale.
> 
> http://www.constructionscalemodels.com/productList.aspx?manufacturer=Bruder
> 
> I wish they had these when I was younger, they blow Tonka Trucks out of the Water!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Goofyexponent

MassHighway23;1432157 said:


> Thinking of making a wing for the grader.


I was looking and tinkering this morning....I think it's going to happen between this weekend and next weekend. Then I might list it on Ebay and see what happens.



Dan85;1432160 said:


> Exponent - Nice collection!


Thank you sir, I am just getting ready to upload the pics I took this morning. Some repeat appearances, but it shows my WHOLE collection.

Stand by to be amazed!


----------



## Goofyexponent

Top row, 3rd packaged unit in the set....CIH 3588 with the forage harvester. This is the re-release of the 2+2 series. Only 500 made. I paid $30 shipped. It current value is worth $50 and rising slowly. This is number 363 in the set. Only ever seen one on Ebay, and one on another private seller's site....that was 2 years ago...I haven't seen any since.


----------



## Goofyexponent




----------



## Goofyexponent

This picture shows the most valuable of the collection.

I have a CIH 8500 air drill in 1/64 scale that wouldn't fit in the case. I paid like $24 shipped for it...it's worth $80 in the box.

The two tractors on the bottom to the far left and right in the boxes are original CIH 6388 tractors. They are from 1984 and 1985...MINT in the boxes. Paid no more than $25 - $30 a piece shipped, worth almost 3 times that...$70 - $90 each.

The New Holland forage harvester is a $50 piece...I think I paid $20 shipped....maybe $25.

The Farm edition 315 magnum is #25 in a set of I can't remember....1000? I paid $15 for it..not sure on it's actual value, but say about $30.

The CIH 3788 is a limited release exition, 3 point rear hitch and number...out 0f 3000 this one is 973...not super rare...yet...but it will have it's day.

The most valuable piece in my collection is that 6388 sittin in the bottom left out of the box.

From the factory they spaced out the rear duals because the supplier of the rear axles screwed up and made them a bit too long. So they released about 150 of these with the rear spacers before the problem was corrected. I have NEVER seen one in person, and NEVER managed to find one for sale onthe internet. They are VERY sought after and EXTREMELY rare.

I won it in an auction on Ebay for like $12...not realizing it was the spaced out rear single tires until it showed up and I unwrapped it. It was out of the box when i got it, but it is CHERRY!!..Worth around $150 - $250 depending on the condition. No known specimens are in the box, and only about 15 are known to be in existance.

I own one as this tractor is one of the super rare ones!


----------



## BigKWT800

*Cat 12G grader*

Thanks Dan85, and exponent here are some pics of my 1/50 Komat'su GD655 with a V plow and a wing, it may help you making one for your Cat 12G. Very nice and interesting collection.


----------



## BigKWT800

*More pics of Komat'su GD655*

More pics of the Komat'su GD655, I bought this one in a 1/50 scale and I plan to built one like thid in 1/25 scale. I think it will be cool!!


----------



## BigKWT800

*Komat'su GD655 1/50*

Some more pics


----------



## BigKWT800

*More of the GD655 1/50*

3 more pics and that's all. I bought that grader for $30.00usd. and I was impressed of the details compare with some Cat graders in that scale, it look like you pay for the name, nothing more with Cat!


----------



## Goofyexponent

Thank you very much!! That is a beautiful piece of artwork there! I love the detail on that grader. I seen them on Ebay before, but never paid too much interest. Now, having seen the amount of detail and functional parts....I might have to get myself one for the case!

Thanks again. Now, I have to wait for my better half to get home from her course so I can go to the craft store in search of some suitable materials and machine screws from the hardware store.


----------



## Goofyexponent

BigKWT800;1432375 said:


> it look like you pay for the name,


I've tried that move at work before.....didn't net me any more on my paycheque...









As you can tell, I am a DIEHARD caterpillar fan. I currently run a 1989 Louisville with a 3406B 400 turned up...13 double overdrive and 4.11 rears....the truck will flat out take flight!


----------



## BigKWT800

*Diehard Cat and Mack*

I know what you talking about exponent, I have diesel in my veines and my hearth is like a old Mack engine, very hard to kill!! It pull and pull, the rest of my body is as solid as a Caterpillar machine.
The pic of the trucks, I used to own with my dad until 1992, then my dad switched to plowing until he retired in 1998 at the age of 73. I stucked with the airline company bu never lost my love for Caterpillar machines and trucks.


----------



## BigKWT800

The first pic is a 9186 GMC General with a Cat 400B wide open if you know what I mean!!! The tranie was a Fuller RTO14608LL with rockwell 46,000 4.11 ratio. That truck was pulling vry hard, something you realy need in the logging roads. Sometimes My dad or my brother had to get the RPM to almost 2600 to have enough speed to climb hills. The loas on it was 49.3 metric tons not even full sticks, big pine logs like this are very heavy. The other pic are the model of the real truck I builted with the detail engine. The mack ha a load of 54.2 metric tons of pupler soft wood. It was a 1985 R688SST with a E6 350hp. Fuller RT14615 and camelback 44,000 rear dif ratio 5.02. 58 mph top speed, it was pulling pretty good also. In 1992 we turned those trucks to snow plow and ran them to the ground til 1999. Somebody bought them for parts.I rebuilted the Mack truck and the only pc I have now is those one.


----------



## Goofyexponent

What I run is a 1989 Ford L9000 LTS.

She started out as a frame and a front axle. 1973 Ford Drop frame.

Then we bought a full running tractor and tore it apart. Got the 3406B rebuilt totally and tweaked. She had a 15 direct (RT 15715) and 40 000 Rockwell's with 4.11's...which gave her a top speed of about 60 - 65 MPH...which was fine, but the old Cat was screaming her guts out.

The 15 speed blew up and I got an RTLO 16913A last weekend. 0.73 final overdrive ratio. She will do 98MPH if you wanted her to...but at 100kn/h (62MPH) she only turns 1500 RPM...which is AWSOME!

























Hills that I used to take at 45 MPH, I can now do at 55 MPH due to being able to split the top gears.






But even with that power...she sound like the 1999 W900L and 525 Celect plus cummins used to...lol...straight piped of course.


----------



## LawnGuy110

Those are amazing. Are the base tractors made my norscot by any chance? I remember when I was little i would collect die cast CAT equipment. Still have em in my room to this day


----------



## Goofyexponent

Kidmows;1432549 said:


> Those are amazing. Are the base tractors made my norscot by any chance? I remember when I was little i would collect die cast CAT equipment. Still have em in my room to this day


Thank you. All of the CAT gear except for my custom grader is Norscot. The custom grader, and all the rest of my collection are all Ertl brand.

There is a HUGE underworld for collectors, and if you have any of the tractors you had as a kid...they are worth some money if they are in good shape.


----------



## mercer_me

BigKWT800;1432493 said:


> The first pic is a 9186 GMC General with a Cat 400B wide open if you know what I mean!!! The tranie was a Fuller RTO14608LL with rockwell 46,000 4.11 ratio. That truck was pulling vry hard, something you realy need in the logging roads. Sometimes My dad or my brother had to get the RPM to almost 2600 to have enough speed to climb hills. The loas on it was 49.3 metric tons not even full sticks, big pine logs like this are very heavy. The other pic are the model of the real truck I builted with the detail engine. The mack ha a load of 54.2 metric tons of pupler soft wood. It was a 1985 R688SST with a E6 350hp. Fuller RT14615 and camelback 44,000 rear dif ratio 5.02. 58 mph top speed, it was pulling pretty good also. In 1992 we turned those trucks to snow plow and ran them to the ground til 1999. Somebody bought them for parts.I rebuilted the Mack truck and the only pc I have now is those one.


I love that Ford LTL 9000. Do you have any more pictures of it?


----------



## farmtruckerboy

Nice logging trucks BigKWT800


----------



## Bones357

I just stumbled upon this:

Bruder Toys Mack Granite with reversible plow and WORKING sander!

It's not nearly as detailed as other ones, but it's pretty nice. Toys R Us has them online.

By looking at Youtube, it appears that Bruder makes a few different plow trucks, but the others are foreign.


----------



## Goofyexponent

Bones357;1444345 said:


> I just stumbled upon this:
> 
> Bruder Toys Mack Granite with reversible plow and WORKING sander!
> 
> It's not nearly as detailed as other ones, but it's pretty nice. Toys R Us has them online.
> 
> By looking at Youtube, it appears that Bruder makes a few different plow trucks, but the others are foreign.


Could you just imagine...a kid...or me for that matter...fills that thing full of sand and let's er go across teh livingroom floor.....holy crap I think he'd be in some deeeeep doo doo!!!


----------



## Goofyexponent

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151107552525014.792920.503330013&type=3&l=7c4ea740ce

Too many pictures to copy and upload.

I recently won a Kenworth K123 and a White Freightliner Cabover on ebay..they are en route and will be assembled when they arrive. I got a one off paint scheme going for the freightliner....my fiance suggested the color combination of metallic purple for the frame, cream and light purple for the cab with a light purple and white interior. I am going to build it to her color code.


----------



## MassHighway23

Bones357;1444345 said:


> I just stumbled upon this:
> 
> Bruder Toys Mack Granite with reversible plow and WORKING sander!
> 
> It's not nearly as detailed as other ones, but it's pretty nice. Toys R Us has them online.
> 
> By looking at Youtube, it appears that Bruder makes a few different plow trucks, but the others are foreign.


Yeah, I think i have that somewhere! pretty sweet!Thumbs Up


----------



## avfd8

Hello Ryan,

I'm building a scale town garage to help our voters see what we are proposing to build.I need to build 4 plow trucks before March 5th. Our present garage is a former missle base. Due to contaimination we need to vacate the property by May 1st. I'm looking to purchase 3 one way plows 1 all angle plow and 4 wing kits. I,'m using Ford louiseville kits for the trucks. 2 will be tandums and 2 will be single axles. I'm going to scale them to the actual length of our present trucks.


----------



## Plow Chaser

avfd8;1449298 said:


> Hello Ryan,
> 
> I'm building a scale town garage to help our voters see what we are proposing to build.I need to build 4 plow trucks before March 5th. Our present garage is a former missle base. Due to contaimination we need to vacate the property by May 1st. I'm looking to purchase 3 one way plows 1 all angle plow and 4 wing kits. I,'m using Ford louiseville kits for the trucks. 2 will be tandums and 2 will be single axles. I'm going to scale them to the actual length of our present trucks.


Hi avfd,

I cannot express how much I'd appreciate the business for the model kits, but right now it is physically impossible for me to get you all of those kits in such a short time frame. March 5th is 2 weeks away and if you were to build all of that, I hope you have an assembly line and 5 second drying paint. That's a huge undertaking with only weeks to do it. I'm not sure exactly when I could have the kits done for you, but it wouldn't be until the middle to end of March.

Thanks and best of luck,
Ryan


----------



## avfd8

I understand March 5th is really close.We are doing a presentation of our proposal that night. If I dont have the models complete by that time I will present it at a special meeting before it goes to vote around May. The garage will take me about 2 days. I'm going to build it out of luan and plexiglass. I,m starting on the trucks this weekend. There will be very little detail on the trucks. There is alot of questioning why we need a 60 x 120 garage to house 4 plow trucks, a backhoe,a grader, and an excavater. We also have 2 mowing tractors,a cloride truck and a drott that will remain outside. I'll post pictures of the models and real trucks as I go. I'll also try to get pictures of some Vt aot trucks and some other town trucks as I go.The real challenge for the town will be building the real building before winter.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Good luck with this project, sounds exciting. I wish I were able to supply you with the kits, but with work and family I have a hard enough time supplying my distributor.


----------



## Ducke

Plow Chaser

Any more updates.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Ducke;1453179 said:


> Plow Chaser
> 
> Any more updates.


Still working on a few things. Trying to get the sander/spreader body cast up here in the next month and I'm working on casting a Mack RM conversion. It's been a slow winter!


----------



## DavCut

avfd8;1449735 said:


> I understand March 5th is really close.We are doing a presentation of our proposal that night. If I dont have the models complete by that time I will present it at a special meeting before it goes to vote around May. The garage will take me about 2 days. I'm going to build it out of luan and plexiglass. I,m starting on the trucks this weekend. There will be very little detail on the trucks. There is alot of questioning why we need a 60 x 120 garage to house 4 plow trucks, a backhoe,a grader, and an excavater. We also have 2 mowing tractors,a cloride truck and a drott that will remain outside. I'll post pictures of the models and real trucks as I go. I'll also try to get pictures of some Vt aot trucks and some other town trucks as I go.The real challenge for the town will be building the real building before winter.


It wouldn't be quite as impressive as full models, but a box that is scaled to the footprint and height of the machine might be just as powerful of a visual since it would show how tightly you are going to need to pack things in. Another option would be to prepare a simple "googlesketchup" of the proposed space. Don't let them talk you down on the size - when was the last time you ever heard anyone say that they had wished they had built something a foot smaller? DavCut


----------



## Plow Boss

*1/87 Scale Plow Lights*

I'm looking for some ideas for plow lights I want to model on a 1/87 scale truck.Any recommendations would be great
Thanks


----------



## Jelinek61

Heres some shots of my dads truck room in the basement of his house. He has over 600 mostly 1/50th scale diecast models. Only a few snow plows though.


----------



## Jelinek61

More....


----------



## Maine_Train

Plow Boss;1453934 said:


> I'm looking for some ideas for plow lights I want to model on a 1/87 scale truck.Any recommendations would be great


I'd look around on Walthers.com under "Super Detailing Parts." I couldn't find pics of them, but Alloy Forms made or makes a "Head & Tail Lights (2 Types) For 1930s Vintage Trucks - 2 Sets" that you might be able to make into plow lights.

Alternatively, some of the headlight castings for locomotives from Detail Associates and other companies might work, even if you had to go to N scale to get something of the right size. (I haven't done anything other than HO scale for years, so I don't know what they make for detail parts in 1/160th nowadays.)

Stick some white "headlight jewels" in them, and it might look pretty good.

Edit: See if either of these will work for your project. Custom Finishing is a U.S. company; Kibri is European, so their stuff will look a little different than what we might see all the time.
<http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/247-7071>
<http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/405-15013>
(I *knew* somebody made something like that, but I haven't had a Walthers catalog for years.)


----------



## VolvoL60F

Built a box plow for my L150E, time for paint


----------



## sidthss

Pusher for my S330.


----------



## IC-Smoke

1/16 scale model of a 12' pro-tech

I still have to tap the holes for the cutting edge, some bondo, and paint.


----------



## Plow Chaser

These box plows are nuts!! Awesome work guys!!


----------



## IC-Smoke

I need to find some modeling chains and maybe ratchet binders if they make them, and a little decal.


----------



## Dan85

IC-Smoke;1463274 said:


> I need to find some modeling chains and maybe ratchet binders if they make them, and a little decal.


Nice work! Is that an Ertl 1/16 scale?


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thanks Dan! yes its the ERTL 40th anniversary 1/16 precision model. I need to get the other two of that series yet.


----------



## Dan85

IC-Smoke;1463295 said:


> Thanks Dan! yes its the ERTL 40th anniversary 1/16 precision model. I need to get the other two of that series yet.


I just saw a similar one on eBay a few days ago and I was pretty impressed with them - I think I want to try and get the 580 Backhoe or a 544 Loader.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Here is my custom Oshkosh 2-axle snow plow with a sander!


----------



## MassHighway23

VolvoL60F;1465947 said:


> Here is my custom Oshkosh 2-axle snow plow with a sander!


That thing is AWESOME!!!!!!! What scale?


----------



## VolvoL60F

MassHighway23;1466220 said:


> That thing is AWESOME!!!!!!! What scale?


Haha thanks. Its 1:50 scale.


----------



## oshkosh619

MassHighway23;1466220 said:


> That thing is AWESOME!!!!!!! What scale?


It is a * great* job!! FYI It's the Sword models/TWH *1/50 *Oshkosh P-Series airport plow with the outside "butterfly" edges of the plow blade cut off to more properly be in line with the size of highway/road plows. The sander looks like possibly a Schmidt, Epoke or other European manufacturer and appears it came from a European diecast/toy (maybe a Conrad, NZG, Eligor or other brand) and was mounted in the dump body.

That's kinda like what I'd want to do with my orange Sword Oshkosh's, but instead I'd like to find (or have made by a talented builder) American-spec sander bodies (like a HiWay, Torwell, etc. just like what Ryan is making in 1/25th scale as we speak) for my fleet. Depending on my mood, I might want to mount the sander in the dump box, or on the frame with fenders/walkways added. Haven't decided which configuration I'd like best yet, but probably the slide-in option.

Also instead of cutting off the ends of the Sword plow, I'd probably cut out a portion of the center section so I could keep the "butterfly" ends intact as I like that look on an adjustable angle plow and it makes sense to keep them intact for better/further dispersion of the snow off the blade..

Ideally, I'd like to have a one-way highway plow (like a Tennco, Viking, Everest, etc.) made along with new hoist and headgear complete with frame-mounted plow lights to mount in the existing Sword models forward frame extension. The *ULTIMATE *conversion would be to have a r/h wing on the model too.

My modeling skills are decent, but fabrication, especially in small scale, is not my bag baby, so I need to find someone who can and is willing to construct the components (x4 so I can modify all my orange Oshkoshs - the yellow ones are remaining as airport plows) for my fleet. Here's how I'd eventually like my Sword Oshkoshs to be equipped (with or without wings depending on the feasibility of having functional ones):

1) With slide-in V-box spreader (photo credit = unknown)
2) With frame mounted V-box spreader and wing assembly (photo credit = Ryan Pedone)


----------



## farmtruckerboy

Oshkosh plow trucks are my favorite plow truck!!!!! What everyone's favorite plow truck?


----------



## oshkosh619

farmtruckerboy;1474466 said:


> Oshkosh plow trucks are my favorite plow truck!!!!! What everyone's favorite plow truck?


My screenname says it all Thumbs Up


----------



## rekcirb13

farmtruckerboy;1474466 said:


> Oshkosh plow trucks are my favorite plow truck!!!!! What everyone's favorite plow truck?


Walter has got my vote!


----------



## MassHighway23

farmtruckerboy;1474466 said:


> Oshkosh plow trucks are my favorite plow truck!!!!! What everyone's favorite plow truck?


I'd have o go with Walter too!


----------



## DareDog

Mack


----------



## LunchBox

Oshkosh is where it's at


----------



## MassHighway23

HO scale...
http://http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo513/snowgo_rotary_snowblower.php


----------



## Plow Chaser

MassHighway23;1475276 said:


> HO scale...
> http://http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo513/snowgo_rotary_snowblower.php


http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo513/snowgo_rotary_snowblower.php

Your link was bad. Great little blower!


----------



## MassHighway23

Plow Chaser;1475300 said:


> http://www.1-87vehicles.org/photo513/snowgo_rotary_snowblower.php
> 
> Your link was bad. Great little blower!


Thanks for reposting it!


----------



## redneck1990

Hello everyone.I am new here and i was wondering where i can buy a plow for my 1/24 scale model truck i am building


----------



## MassHighway23

You could take the plow off this depending on what truck you're making.
If this link doesn't work just type 1/24 scale snow plows and it's the GMC hobbylink one
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/rmx/rmx85-7222.htm


----------



## BigIron

*HO/1:87th scale snow plow fleet for sale*

All eight items for sale... 2 custom spreader trucks, 3 stock plow trucks, grader with plow and wing, front end loader and salt barn. Great for your HO layout or stand alone display.

contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in all or part of this 1:87th plow fleet. Prices and more photos available on request...

John


----------



## dieacst

New Model Room..


----------



## dieacst

And the other shelf..


----------



## dieacst

A few more


----------



## IC-Smoke

http://www.mooresfarmtoys.com/customtrucks


----------



## BC Handyman

sweet link IC-Smoke! I'm going to give them a call sometime.


----------



## MWSAI

Looks amazing, what a great hobby. What's the timeframe to build one?


----------



## IC-Smoke

BC Handyman;1506263 said:


> sweet link IC-Smoke! I'm going to give them a call sometime.


Thanks!
I was browsing for 1/16th pullers and precision models then started looking at pedal tractors and stumbled across the site! Im impressed!

I like the custom combines as well! the gas powered one is BA!










not sure if I posted this or not but...

http://www.outbacktoystore.com/


----------



## dieacst

Custom 950 with Oshkosh blower and aux engine..


----------



## crazykyle24

anybody know were i can find some NH DOT scale models?


----------



## oshkosh619

crazykyle24;1520406 said:


> anybody know were i can find some NH DOT scale models?


No one makes specific NHDoT models. Your best bet is to find something similar from one of the manufacturers that has the same cab/chassis and go from there.

Boley used to make several 1/87 scale plow/dump body/sanders based on IH and GMC's. Maybe not exact for NHDoT, but you can customize or have a professional custom-builder do it.

In 1/64 First Gear makes Mack Granite 10-wheelers with fixed plow (they really should've either made them movable or at least angled to the right and not straight ahead) dump body and tailgate sander. While made in multiple DOT paint schemes, the truck/equipment is generic and not necessarily specific to any actual DOT (but close to what some of actually them use, like PennDot and the PA Turnpike). They are particularly nice models for the scale. in 1/50, the choises are much rarer. The TWH/Sword Oshkosh P-Series 4x4 and 6x4 models are spectacular, details, realism, functioning parts etc. make them the best plow model out there. The only problem is they are airport-spec plows with 22' runway plow blades, not appropriate for DOT Highway and street use. There's no spreader on these models, if you wanted one you'd need to either build it yourself, have someone do it for you. You also have the first gear Komatsu grader w/V plow and right hand wing shown above. It was available in several versions (but no NHDot) and an excellent model.

In 1/34, First Gear made Mack R model 10 wheeler dumps in several schemes (unfortunately the plow was fixed straight forward like the 1/64 models), 6 wheel Mack B models available in several versions with a pivoting plow and most recently Mack Granite and IH Paystar's in different versions with Bonnell plows, dump bodies and tailgate sanders. All are excellent models.

In 1/25, First Gear makes a Mack B model with dump body and V plow. It is a gorgeous model too. AMT made a good scale model kit of a Ford LN8000 10 wheeler with Valk plow and Meyers tailgate spreader on the dump body. This kit has been released several times. Major setback are the wheels, which are chromed Alcoas. I one took one of these, cut the frame and dump body down, converted it to a 6 wheeler, changed the wheels out to spoke type painted steel wheels as opposed to chrome plated "fancy" wheels, and custom built a HiWay V-box sander out of sheet styrene and spare parts for detailing. With work, you really can make a good looking DOT truck out of this kit (although it's pretty dated these days as Ford hasn't made a heavy truck since they sold off their tooling to Sterling).

There are also european-based models by NZG, Joal and Conrad in 1/50th. While not U.S. spec trucks, sometimes their sander bodies and such can be used on domestic cab/chassis.

There's more out there I probably missed, but not much. I don't consider some of the snowplow toys out there (commonly seen on eBay) to be worth it, but I suppose a good custom builder could probably do something with them.

Good luck in your search and let us know how you make out. One suggestion; get some good digital photos of NHDoT markings (door seals, etc.) as if you do find something acceptable to you out there, you can have custom decals made from your pics so you have accurate NHDoT markings on your model.


----------



## jasf

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im..._image_0?ie=UTF8&n=165793011&s=toys-and-games


----------



## mercer_me

jasf;1539487 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im..._image_0?ie=UTF8&n=165793011&s=toys-and-games


That's pretty sweet. I wish it had a Fisher Speed Cast on it though.


----------



## Plow Chaser

I bought 2 of those GMC pickup kits. Working on one right now. The blade is fixed straight and doesn't turn. It's a pretty good kit though for $20.


----------



## Bones357

Hey Ryan,

Any chance we can see a finished pic of your NYSDOT S-series that you were working on?


----------



## jasf

Plow Chaser;1541237 said:


> I bought 2 of those GMC pickup kits. Working on one right now. The blade is fixed straight and doesn't turn. It's a pretty good kit though for $20.


I'm pretty sure I have 2 as well. Won't know for sure til next Tuesday. A little evergreen here & there and sure we can make em turn.


----------



## Ducke

Here is a 77 Pick up with Plow that I'm working on I'm now waiting on some 1/24th scale decals of my company logo.


----------



## jasf

Nice. Got it rusted up in all the right places.


----------



## Plow Chaser

Sander/spreader bodies are in the works!!


----------



## oshkosh619

Plow Chaser;1623181 said:


> Sander/spreader bodies are in the works!!


Those look GORGEOUS Ryan! Wish I had room for 1/25 scale in my office. Unfortunately, I've had to focus on smaller scales now. If only there was something like that available in 1/50th.... those sanders and your plows would look great on the TWH Oshkosh P!

Mike


----------



## duramaxplowguy

can you put up some pictures of just the case loader with the wing up and down?


----------



## dieacst

Are you talking about the cat loader with wings...


----------



## duramaxplowguy

*plows and wings*

there was a picture of someones collection with a case loader with plow and wing on it I was talking about, but im also interested in seeing more pics of the 950h with plows and wings the ones with the the dual wings and single ones, also the 924g with the wing on it.Sorry about the confusion new to the site and wasn't sure how and where to post it


----------



## Plow Chaser

Fuzzy pic with the iPad, the sander body all painted and sitting on the Paystar.


----------



## plow teen

Plow Chaser;1632352 said:


> Fuzzy pic with the iPad, the sander body all painted and sitting on the Paystar.


amazing model


----------



## colemantrucks

*New scale model snow plows. 1/25 plow kit question?*

No one has posted here in awhile, so I thought it was time to bring this thread back to life.

First Gear is updating the Komatsu grader with the V plow:

http://www.firstgearreplicas.com/product_detail.cfm?productID=45516

Sword Models announced a 1/50 Ford F250 pickup fro 2014 release. Snow plow options to come later.

Ryan do you still sell your plows and sander kits?


----------



## VolvoL60F

Here is one project I have started. I finished the wing plow today, which was from a different model, it's fully functioning. Still have to make the front plow from scratch. Also I have the V plow on the loader. All in 1:50 scale.


----------



## VolvoL60F




----------



## farmerkev

So I got a question for you custom guys. I have a snow blower I just made in 1/25 for a skid. It's got glue marks and such on it. What's the best way to prep the plastic for paint.


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

Sandpaper should do the trick! Start with a medium grit until the glue looks to be gone, after that use a real fine grit to smooth it out. If you wanted to go the extra mile buy a filler primer paint, it helps fill any small scratches. How about some pictures? I'd love to see. Hope this helped


----------



## snowplowcrazy42

VolvoL60F that is a good looking plow, is that all custom built? I really like it! Good job!


----------



## chaderbro56

Plow Chaser;337534 said:


> Here are more.


how do you attach the snow plows to the loaders


----------



## Maine_Train

snowplowcrazy42;1686331 said:


> Sandpaper should do the trick! Start with a medium grit until the glue looks to be gone, after that use a real fine grit to smooth it out.


I got a set of these some years back, and they're right handy for smaller areas: Micro Sanding Wand Set. Those have 400, 320, 240, and 120 grit.

Micro-Mark might have some other goodies you could use, but keep in mind that the catalog can be as addictive as a lot of hobby stuff is.


----------



## keith russell

does anyone know how I can contact farmtruckerboy? I am interested in finding information on a reversible snowplow model kit he posted on this web site. my e-mail is: [email protected]. thankyou.


----------



## keith russell

Hi. My name is keith russell & i work for the town of dover hwy. Dept. In dover plains, ny. If i can figure how to post pictures on this website, i'll send some pictures of my 2011 international 4x4 snowplow truck that i drive for the town, as well as some of our other trucks we have.


----------



## leitch2013

BigIron;972365 said:


> http://johndovak.blogspot.com/


Big iron what did you make the salt depot out of


----------



## leitch2013

BigIron;1503827 said:


> All eight items for sale... 2 custom spreader trucks, 3 stock plow trucks, grader with plow and wing, front end loader and salt barn. Great for your HO layout or stand alone display.
> 
> contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in all or part of this 1:87th plow fleet. Prices and more photos available on request...
> 
> John


How did you make the salt barn


----------



## southshoreplow

Plow Chaser;337532 said:


> Here you go Rob!!


Very nice !


----------



## John Retzos

So how does one go about getting one of these made. I already have the standard 1/50 Oshkosh truck?


----------



## John Retzos

VolvoL60F I have a few of these standard 1/50th scale Oshkosh P series trucks. How do I get it customized like your's,where did you get that shorter plow and the salt spreader for the dump bed for it?


----------



## jonniesmooth

*those are great*

my inner child is doing sommersaults!


----------



## kawasaki guy

Man, this stuff looks nice! How do you make the stuff that is not in the kits? Looks really nice!


----------



## Ryanmlt1

Hi Everyone! I wanted to bump this thread. I will share tonight some of my Snow plow equipment. I have one 1/64 Professionally built custom International I'm sure you will all enjoy.


----------



## Ryanmlt1

John Retzos;1927349 said:


> VolvoL60F I have a few of these standard 1/50th scale Oshkosh P series trucks. How do I get it customized like your's,where did you get that shorter plow and the salt spreader for the dump bed for it?


Hi John,

Bob is building me a custom MASSDOT 114SD with wing plow and front plow. Ill be sure to post build pics if he sends them. Its not cheap...

Here is his website: http://granitestatecollectibles.com/

There are a few others out there but Bobs are the best I have seen.


----------



## Ryanmlt1

Here is a couple pics of my 1/64 models. I Also have some loaders and a backhoe in 1/50th. I Currently have a 1/34 MASSDOT 114SD plow truck on order.


----------



## John craige




----------



## John craige

John craige said:


> View attachment 172877


This is mine i made i haven't finished it yet but does work well


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Look's good so far! Nice project, At least u didn't use a oil tank/ hot water heater etc.? keep us posted


----------



## John craige

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Look's good so far! Nice project, At least u didn't use a oil tank/ hot water heater etc.? keep us posted


Well thank you


----------



## rick74

gmcsierra1500 said:


> *.*
> 
> hey lil Dannny, im glad to see im not the only one that uses legos as beacons! haha Heres some of my 1/50th scale fleet, S-175 and 310SE with custom pushers, volvo L70 with blade, mack dump with custom tailgate spreader and plow, and 2 chevy trucks with custom v-boxs, more of my models pictured in the background and tons not pictured as well
> 
> View attachment 35558
> 
> 
> View attachment 35559
> 
> 
> View attachment 35560
> 
> 
> View attachment 35561
> 
> 
> View attachment 35562


is this your actual plow fleet or no ?


----------



## Ducke

This is a 1/24th of my old 1:1 truck
View attachment 180048


----------

